# the CC?Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

First off ladies and gents, I'll admit I have a big time modding addiction. I got issues and I don't want an intervention. 

I'm Jason and I recently picked up a Black Oak Brown Metallic 2013 VW CC Sport+ that I've got big plans for. She'll sit nice on bags and 20's with plenty of OEM+ mods, matte wrapped and maybe a wee bit of power mods. More on that once I figure out what I want to do but for now, its the stance and aesthetics for phase one. I've been on Fourtitude/Vortex since 2005 and have built a few VAG cars, as follows (in chronological order):



*First VAG car was a 2006 Audi A3 (stage2 APR) w/ iForged wheels and a molded in ABT body kit (never again, LOL):*











*Only had this 2008 Porsche Cayman for 6 months which had no mods worth discussing here:* 











*407 crank on the dyno as a Stage 3 car was the number this 2009 Audi TTS hit and the list of mods is a bit too long to bother getting into here. The fun part of that build was that I created a webisode series that outlined the mods and why I chose to use certain bits in my build. I wanted to throw a different spin on the whole "build thread" deal and that's when I came up with the video documentation idea. Long story shortened, the guys at Vortex Media gave it a home and it ran for 14 webisodes, called Project TTS/SF. Wheels were HRE c93s (then VMR V13s for the military theme as seen here) and it was wrapped in matte Army Green 3m film by Vinyl Styles:*






*This 2012 Jetta SE was a daily driver which saw high miles and very few mods except the M-Technica Turbo wheels and a drop on JOM coil overs: *




*Finally there was the at times, very dramatic and stressful build of this 717 crank HP 2012 Golf R. Gabe and the Bluewater Performance fam out in Denver worked alongside Jeff at United Motorsport and as a team we all crossed the 600 wheel threshold for the first time as an AWD 2.0T. The beginning of this build sucked and once Bluewater got their hands on it, they literally saved it from the scrap pile. It was genuinely that bad. Needless to say I heart Bluewater! : *








*All those other cars are gone now and the Golf R is up for sale, so I have turned my attention and resources to this beautiful CC:*





I'm pretty stoked about this new adventure building an executive level whip and look forward to meeting a bunch of you out here on the West Coast and back East as well as the south. When this car is done I plan to bring her out to a bunch of shows. :thumbup:

JASON


.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

First mod is already on its way to paint. R-Line front bumper for a bit of OEM+ goodness.



.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> *Finally there was the at times, very dramatic and stressful build of this 717 crank HP 2012 Golf R. Gabe and the Bluewater Performance fam out in Denver worked alongside Jeff at United Motorsport and as a team we all crossed the 600 wheel threshold for the first time as an AWD 2.0T. The beginning of this build sucked and once Bluewater got their hands on it, they literally saved it from the scrap pile. It was genuinely that bad. Needless to say I heart Bluewater! : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup: on those two cars. Were those ocean shots in Pacifica?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Initial_K (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow very impressive R and Audi. Definitely excited to see how the CC develops :thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Subscribed.good work on previous cars.


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:
Followed your R thread...crazy journey!
Looking forward to see how this one will turn out!


----------



## DunKeL GraU (Jul 12, 2008)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

👍 sub'd.


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

good luck, im local, p'med u


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

👍


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup: on those two cars. Were those ocean shots in Pacifica?


Daaaamn! You have an eagle eye, LOL! Yes those shots were out on the pier. You are on the Peninsula? How many other Vortex users CCs are out here?




Initial_K said:


> Wow very impressive R and Audi. Definitely excited to see how the CC develops :thumbup:





talja10 said:


> Subscribed.good work on previous cars.


Thanks I_K and talja, I'm excited to see what happens with this car too. I've always done high horsepower builds and never got to max out a car on luxury appointments and air. I'll be looking to you all for inspiration. :beer::thumbup: 




DunKeL GraU said:


>  sub'd.


Gracias, should be interesting at the minimum. 




oswaldo1982 said:


> good luck, im local, p'med u


Hey Oz. Got your PM and I hit you back with an email addy so we can connect in real life too. I have more OEM+ bits getting figured out this weekend from the CC Executive. I'll share all the part numbers etc on this thread. 


I'd like to follow some of you guys on iG, who uses instaGram here? My name is 43f (follow for follow) and looking to stay inspired by other CC's especially aired rides. :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

iMod.:R said:


> Daaaamn! You have an eagle eye, LOL! Yes those shots were out on the pier. You are on the Peninsula? How many other Vortex users CCs are out here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mines IG is bacardicj151


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

I ordered something from the VR6 Executive, but I ain't tellin' what!


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> I ordered something from the VR6 Executive, but I ain't tellin' what!


Ill be the first to guess.... Rear diffuser for dual exhaust? 
Looking forward to seeing this build.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

bacardicj151 said:


> Mines IG is bacardicj151


Right on man. Following.... :thumbup:




L8Train said:


> Ill be the first to guess.... Rear diffuser for dual exhaust?
> Looking forward to seeing this build.



Baboomboom! Got that one easily L8Train. Next up is sorting out exhaust tips. For now, I want the cars sound to stay subdued. My Golf R is loud as h3ll so I just want to do a Y-split and maybe a set of smaller Borla mufflers with an unexpected set of tips from something _other_ than round canons. Maybe something off another German Marque? 

Im open to ideas, what would you all consider?

J


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Maybe c class amg tips? I know this harder decision than finding the babys name


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

talja10 said:


> Maybe c class amg tips? I know this harder decision than finding the babys name


I like where your head is at! What I really want is a set of Phaeton W12 tips. I had a buddy measure his Pw12 up and they are too wide unfortunately. Thats why your Mercedes C Class idea is killer, any other ideas?


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> I like where your head is at! What I really want is a set of Phaeton W12 tips. I had a buddy measure his Pw12 up and they are too wide unfortunately. Thats why your Mercedes C Class idea is killer, any other ideas?


I'm planning on going quad tips as well, looking at porsche 911 tips, a photoshop can help


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

oswaldo1982 said:


> I'm planning on going quad tips as well, looking at porsche 911 tips, a photoshop can help


Yeah maybe I'll play around and chop a few onto the rear view shot I have of the car. 911 tips could work well. Hmmm interesting...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Alrighty, so today I embarked on a seemingly sketchy journey. That of having a permanent roof rack installed on a 5 day old car. I got inspiration from a dude on instaGram named @jj_barton who installed a Whispbar set up on his new gen Passat TDI. He said it was totally issue free and that he had zero regrets so I decided to see how it would work with our stupendously sloping roofline. Im going to try out these thorough product review/installation process write ups within my build thread with the hopes that it answers some questions people have. I'll include part numbers etc too so my hope is that it serves as a good resource. :beer:

*1st STEP:
Popped in to see Will and Dan at Rack N Roof in San Carlos, CA and price out the ultra low profile Whispbar S5w (PART# 50123) set up for der' CC.*



*2nd STEP:
Will here, started off by doing a mock up of the bars and then marking the roof for the cleat install that the footings attach to.*



*3rd STEP:
Mr. Will busts out the drill and uses a collared drill bit to pop the holes into the roof.*



*4th STEP:
Is literally me thinking holy sheepish!t.....I just had holes drilled into a car that is only a week or less old. J/K I already gave thought to this. If i was to sell the car I would only have to get the 8 holes body filled after removing the riveted cleats, and get ONLY the roof resprayed. Its just not that serious honestly. *



*5th STEP:
Now Dan that tightened down the cleats (with a dollop of silicone sealant on each hole to keep everything watertight) the base bars of the rack is ready to be installed.*



*6th STEP:
As expected (and pre-tested) everything is level. The Whispbar set up has a slotted mount so you can make adjustments to the finished fitting after the fact.*



*7th STEP:
Its as easy as that. 1.5 hours of labor and a very clean install so I can stop throwing my road bike into the trunk with the damn seats folded down! Heres a C/U of the footings and where they ended up on the roofline.*



*8th STEP:
Rear 3/4 view of the CC with the rack and a loaner WB200 fork mounted bike rack. There is a 2nd version of this rack dropping next month with no brightwork hardware and better security locking so I'll wait for those.*



*9th STEP:
Front 3/4 view of the CC. As they say, the best camera is the one you have with you. In this case its an iP5 so thats what I have to share. Hope this helped some of you if you were on the fence about drilling your ISH up!* 


Don't be shy friends. I watched the whole process and am happy to answer questions.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> Daaaamn! You have an eagle eye, LOL! Yes those shots were out on the pier. You are on the Peninsula? How many other Vortex users CCs are out here?


Monterey, been crabbing up there a few times.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> A
> 
> *9th STEP:
> Front 3/4 view of the CC. As they say, the best camera is the one you have with you. In this case its an iP5 so thats what I have to share. Hope this helped some of you if you were on the fence about drilling your ISH up!*
> ...


Wow  I dont know if I would be brave enough to do that on any car other than a junker lol. More power to you! 

Whats the advantage of drilling them in? Theft prevention?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

This guy doesn't mess around :laugh: / :thumbup: / opcorn:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Thats a serious job.dunno if i like it or not for my needs but well done.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

The car is too nice and gorgeous to put a permanent roof rack on, IMO. Not my style, but good job nonetheless.

Waiting on you to slam that b***h.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

DasCC said:


> Monterey, been crabbing up there a few times.


Oh really? I want to do a photography/filming session down your way at the old barracks on Fort Ord. We should see if we can get some other CCs together in that area and have a mini GTG. what do you think?




numlock44 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> Followed your R thread...crazy journey!
> Looking forward to see how this one will turn out!


Gracias NL44! This will be a FAR less dramatic (read: problem free) build. Thats the intention I'm putting out there to the universe anyhow. :laugh:




DasCC said:


> Wow  I dont know if I would be brave enough to do that on any car other than a junker lol. More power to you!
> 
> Whats the advantage of drilling them in? Theft prevention?


Drilling them in allows the base bars to be more aerodynamically efficient mainly for the purpose of keeping wind noise minimized. Also it allowed me to position the footings in the most visually pleasing way rather than the window hooks which have far less adjustability. So form meets function and overall its a win-win. The only issue is being willing to drill into the roof. It could actually be reversed, so its not entirely permanent and without getting too deep, road biking has in many ways reshaped my life so I was willing to make that level of commitment to this roof rack. 




FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> This guy doesn't mess around :laugh: / :thumbup: / opcorn:


I may not always make the popular choice, but I do hope this thread is at least an interesting ride-along. 




talja10 said:


> Thats a serious job.dunno if i like it or not for my needs but well done.


Its going to take me a few days to be comfortable with and I think better quality pics may help.




van33 said:


> The car is too nice and gorgeous to put a permanent roof rack on, IMO. Not my style, but good job nonetheless.
> 
> Waiting on you to slam that b***h.


Yeah I can appreciate that it won't work for everyone. I just figured F-it, you only go around this crazy world once lets see how this works out. As far as dunking this thing, thats you and me both man. I cannot wait to get this baby all sorted out stance wise. After the R-Line parts I'll probably recuperate cash wise for a while. Save up and in about 2 months get started on bagging. I got a few little things happening in the meanwhile. Vinyl and paint (for R-line stuff) happening over the next 3 weeks. :thumb up:

.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

So the car got dropped off along with these OEM items and the R-Line front bumper for paintage. These were all sourced through a dealership. I refuse to cut corners in this build because it caused such stress and disappointment when I tried to cheap out on labor/parts for the Golf R build. If I can't afford it, I'll wait and save up until I can afford it later. Thats the beauty of picking up editing side jobs. Fuels the car addiction and makes a fellow work harder for that dangling carrot. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

where did you get those skirts from? oem or ebay?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> where did you get those skirts from? oem or ebay?


Good call @Stereo1D, I should have clarified. These are OEM pieces from the dealership who extended a courtesy discount at the time of car purchase last week. I'll post up all the part numbers on Friday when I get the car back from paint. (i left all my order paperwork in the CC glovebox)


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

I like that diffuser i think i saw one similar in aliexpress in carbon fiber for 250$ .your build its going fast man


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

talja10 said:


> I like that diffuser i think i saw one similar in aliexpress in carbon fiber for 250$ . Your build its going fast man


This one ended up being $140- so not all that bad and its OEM so it should fit nicely. However I like the look of that Aliexpress carbon piece. One of the other guys on here with a CW CC used that right? 

Build is off to a quick start only because I sold a bunch of past off my Jetta and am dumping that money into the new car. Bags are still a few months away from purchase and a few more months away from install. I get the car back tomorrow from paint, so I'm excited to see how she looks! 

.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Nicely done pic tom
Btw that guy its me 








Are u doing bags your self?


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been following your Golf R thread for awhile now, looking forward to your progress with the CC. Seems like a great start so far. :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

talja10 said:


> Btw that guy its me
> Are u doing bags your self?


Oh woah, that was you. You're "the guy"! It looks super legit, nicely done man. I am working with @skotychops (iG name) who is a master of bagging everything from '59 Impalas to the eGarage wide body CTS-V wagon. We grew up skateboarding together and now we are both car freaks. 




TDI Driver said:


> I've been following your Golf R thread for awhile now, looking forward to your progress with the CC. Seems like a great start so far. :thumbup:


Oh wow you saw all that? Yeah this should be waaaay less complicated, LOL! Glad you stopped by to check this out. :beer:


.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Got the car back from the paint shop today with the R-Line front bumper & side skirts. Here is a pic from the quick impromptu iPhotography sesh.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



iMod.:R said:


> Got the car back from the paint shop today with the R-Line front bumper & side skirts. Here is a pic from the quick impromptu iPhotography sesh.


Just amazing


----------



## A4dream (Apr 14, 2009)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Lookin good



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

talja10 said:


> Just amazing





A4dream said:


> Lookin good



Grazie gents!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

As promised here are some parts numbers which I am quite sure are out and about on this forum elsewhere. Still though, I hope it helps someone who is searching for this information:


*SIDE-SKIRT ROCKER PANELS-* _MSRP_ *$570.28 ea.*

*RIGHT #3C8-853-855-C-GRU
LEFT #3C8-853-856-C-GRU*


*3.6 CC DUAL EXIT EXHAUST VALANCE-* _MSRP_ *$140.55*

*#3C8-807-521-E-9B9*


----------



## Bagliani (Feb 23, 2014)

I never really liked the 2013s front ends but I must say the round front of the original grill and the square r line grill look dope together. Also nice pic for an iPhone what you edit that wit bro?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



Bagliani said:


> I never really liked the 2013s front ends but I must say the round front of the original grill and the square r line grill look dope together. Also nice pic for an iPhone what you edit that wit bro?


Thanks my man, it was edited in snapseed for localized exposure (lightening up the front grilles and shadowed drivers side) as well as vignetting. Then color temp and detail sharpening as well as adjustable HDR in Camera+ 

I think I may have just nerded out on iPhotography right there, LOL! Anyhow yeah the classic R-Line front end is a forever favorite of mine as well, however I have some interesting plans using a limited edition 3M vinyl on some parts of this front end. More on that in the next few weeks. 👍


----------



## Bagliani (Feb 23, 2014)

Haha it's cool I love snapseed I use it all the time. It's probably the best editing app for the iPhone in my opinion. But yea I'm interested to see how the vinyl looks good luck!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



Bagliani said:


> Haha it's cool I love snapseed I use it all the time. It's probably the best editing app for the iPhone in my opinion. But yea I'm interested to see how the vinyl looks good luck!


The vinyl is probably 2 weeks away and I'll post up some shots once it's done.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Here is what's new this weekend on the CC. Got the OEM decklid spoiler installed today. Makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

whats the difference within the valance u got and the valance you replace? aren't them both dual?


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



oswaldo1982 said:


> whats the difference within the valance u got and the valance you replace? aren't them both dual?


Its an 2.0t not a v6 as i know.so 2.0t comes with one side opening and vr6 has both sides.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

oswaldo1982 said:


> whats the difference within the valance u got and the valance you replace? aren't them both dual?





talja10 said:


> Its an 2.0t not a v6 as i know.so 2.0t comes with one side opening and vr6 has both sides.


Yep exactly. Also the opening on the single exit exhaust is much wider for a dual tip exhaust, where the VR6 valance is only large enough for a single tip up to 4" which is way to offing big, LOL!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Can we see a trunk picture. I'm still trying to find/steal trunk ideas:laugh:. But car looks great man.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

sk8too said:


> Can we see a trunk picture. I'm still trying to find/steal trunk ideas:laugh:. But car looks great man.


Trunk is going to be addressed as soon as we can bag the beast down. I have a few ideas and since this will be a SEMA car it'll no doubt get a batty trunk install. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

As I continue selling off parts from the Jetta and TTS, I am able to keep modding. Once that runs out though, this thread may get a bit spottier in terms of new developments. For now though... lets party! 



*I had the original flat bottom steering wheel out of my TTS which I had planned to install on the CC, but after trying to source a VW airbag cover and some other internals for the MFSW, I decided to but it up on eBay and do something else.*



*That something else appeared as a MK7 GTI flat bottom steering wheel I rustled up from overseas. *



*Fricken sick swheel they created for the MK7s! Im going to have it restitched to match our interiors white contrast stitching.*



*Talked with my buddy JohnnyW out East and he gave me the idea to pop out the GTI emblem at the 6:00 position and sand it flat and give it a quick color blast to match the other alum trim on the steering wheel. So I'll either do that or have a custom plate made out of metal with the CC logo engraved in it. Coould be pretty good actually.*



*Clearly this is a Sport+ not an R-Line, so after consulting with a local VW tech who knows about aftermarket OEM+ mods I was assured that he had already added paddles to a DSG tranny non-paddleshift VW before. Its not so bad as it turns out. Plug and play and some long coding.*



*It comes fitted with black DSG paddles, however I have a set of black anodized CNC S2T replacement paddles that will be going on.*


.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

That steering wheel  :thumbup:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice Jason! I think I will be going a similar route for my car. Did you have to do any adaptation of the car to the steering wheel for it to accept the new airbag? I'm thinking of going the route to a Euro DSG R. It's the same MK6 layout, flat bottomed, comes already with DSG paddle shifters and it will be fitted an an R-Line car so the R makes sense.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know if you're looking for some custom emblem on that steering wheel, but I would assume they have the "R" for that wheel as they do for the MK6 wheels. Could be an easier fix if you can scrounge one up from overseas as well. I know that technically it's not an R, but it works well with our R Line rides...just my 2 cents on possibly saving you some extra work on sanding/painting. Car looks great so far!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-VW-Golf...Parts_Accessories&hash=item20e00e7d74&vxp=mtr


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Hey iMod.:R, I noticed that the MK7 steering wheel has the cruise control on the left side of the wheel, have you tried if that function works?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Is the harness for the MKVII GTI the same for the CC? Will the steering wheel control still work on it?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

You could always just buy my Golf R wheel


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Good stuff man, but i personally like mk6/gli steering wheel more. Looks better and feels better than mk7...but its a matter of personal preference


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I like the MK7 wheel myself, I got a MK7 R today to try out for about 6 hours and really liked the wheel but getting back into my car with the MK6 wheel was just that bit nicer than the MK7

I didn't like the MK6 wheel at first but it is growing on me now to the point where I find it really comfortable.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

TheTynosaur said:


> That steering wheel  :thumbup:


Its not bad eh? :wave:




jsausley said:


> Nice Jason! I think I will be going a similar route for my car. Did you have to do any adaptation of the car to the steering wheel for it to accept the new airbag? I'm thinking of going the route to a Euro DSG R. It's the same MK6 layout, flat bottomed, comes already with DSG paddle shifters and it will be fitted an an R-Line car so the R makes sense.


I haven't actually received/installed it.Thats a pretty suave route to go MK6 Euro DSG wheel. Have you found any yet online?




Quinones said:


> I don't know if you're looking for some custom emblem on that steering wheel, but I would assume they have the "R" for that wheel as they do for the MK6 wheels. Could be an easier fix if you can scrounge one up from overseas as well. I know that technically it's not an R, but it works well with our R Line rides...just my 2 cents on possibly saving you some extra work on sanding/painting. Car looks great so far!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-VW-Golf...Parts_Accessories&hash=item20e00e7d74&vxp=mtr


Exactly what I was thinking however are the MK7 Rs out yet even over seas? I haven't been able to find any parts for it yet.




van33 said:


> Hey iMod.:R, I noticed that the MK7 steering wheel has the cruise control on the left side of the wheel, have you tried if that function works?


Hey Van, still haven't checked it out yet as its shipping internationally. I hope it shows up by the end of the month. Then I'll check into it and report back. :thumbup:




DasCC said:


> Is the harness for the MKVII GTI the same for the CC? Will the steering wheel control still work on it?


There is a guy in South America that already installed a MK7 wheel on a 2010 CC so I imagine it would work with a bit of coding. Otherwise I'll order a harness and some service wires to convert it. 




bacardicj151 said:


> You could always just buy my Golf R wheel


I am doing the DSG conversion otherwise I'd be in there man!




Stero1D said:


> Good stuff man, but i personally like mk6/gli steering wheel more. Looks better and feels better than mk7...but its a matter of personal preference


I already have the MK6 Golf R in my garage and while I love that car (and the steering wheel) I'd like to try a little something different so the car literally feels different in my hands, if that makes sense.




Will22 said:


> I like the MK7 wheel myself, I got a MK7 R today to try out for about 6 hours and really liked the wheel but getting back into my car with the MK6 wheel was just that bit nicer than the MK7
> 
> I didn't like the MK6 wheel at first but it is growing on me now to the point where I find it really comfortable.


Really, you got to take one of those out? Awesome man. Was it in the states? 

.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

It makes sense bro! Go for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

It makes sense bro! Go for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> It makes sense bro! Go for it


:thumbup: Will report back shortly and hopefully its all good.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*










One of my favorite things about working in Silicon Valley is that there is never a shortage of good indian eats. Pretty vibrant backdrop for a quick snap so here it is.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Nice 4x4 :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Just subscribed!!! Gutsy move on the racks!


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

Subscribed, this looks like it will be very interesting.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Following this build can't wait to see it around the bay area you should swing to some meets in the area lots of them


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Really, you got to take one of those out? Awesome man. Was it in the states?
> 
> .


No it was in the UK

I had the Golf R convertible out yesterday.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

van33 said:


> Nice 4x4 :laugh:


HEY, HEY, HEY!!! 




92vrcorrado said:


> Just subscribed!!! Gutsy move on the racks!


Haha! You're telling me. I still trip out on it occasionally, so this week I got two estimates of what it would take to revert it back and it was around $560- so yeah it would suck, but not the end of the world. Thanks for subbing, more madness coming up soon. :beer:




laface96 said:


> Subscribed, this looks like it will be very interesting.


Gracias. I have a few OEM+ mods coming up that should work out pretty cool. One from an EOS believe it or not and one from a Tiguan. So regardless of they work it should be interesting, you're right about that. :thumbup:




Stanced_CC said:


> Following this build can't wait to see it around the bay area you should swing to some meets in the area lots of them


What part of the bay are you in? Im in the San Mateo area and am also in the South Bay frequently. I'd dig seeing what you did with your car so far. Whens the next meet?




Will22 said:


> No it was in the UK
> 
> I had the Golf R convertible out yesterday.


Damn, lucky! Have you driven a MK6 R? What did you think of them, comparatively?

.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

I'm in the mountain view area but frequent San Fran on the weekends. If you have Facebook check out Bay Area Volkswagen & audi group on there usually every Friday there is a meet kinda hit it miss for the next month for weather reasons but will pick up soon 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stanced_CC said:


> I'm in the mountain view area but frequent San Fran on the weekends. If you have Facebook check out Bay Area Volkswagen & audi group on there usually every Friday there is a meet kinda hit it miss for the next month for weather reasons but will pick up soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone



Right on man, I am in Santa Clara a few times a week so if weeknights work maybe we can oat something on here and get a few other heads together. I'll also go on that fB group and add it so I can see whats coming up. :thumbup:


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



iMod.:R said:


> Right on man, I am in Santa Clara a few times a week so if weeknights work maybe we can oat something on here and get a few other heads together. I'll also go on that fB group and add it so I can see whats coming up. :thumbup:


For sure man sounds good


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Damn, lucky! Have you driven a MK6 R? What did you think of them, comparatively?



Yes I have driven a Mk6 R but it was a fairly highly tuned one so I can't really compare them.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

So whats next? What are the plans for the engine? (Tune, Exhaust, Turbo???) How radical are you gonna go with it?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stanced_CC said:


> For sure man sounds good


 




Will22 said:


> Yes I have driven a Mk6 R but it was a fairly highly tuned one so I can't really compare them.


I get it. I never drove my MK6 R as stock for longer than a month or so until we started the build. Id have trouble gauging it as well. Lucky man to have gotten to check that one out early. A whole slew of us MK6 R guys are drooling over that one here i the states. :thumbup:




92vrcorrado said:


> So whats next? What are the plans for the engine? (Tune, Exhaust, Turbo???) How radical are you gonna go with it?


It won't be anything as crazy as the R but Im hoping to maybe get it up to Stage 2. Right around 300HP would be a good balance of power and daily drivability for a FWD car. Im wondering how far I can go without doing down pipe and making it loud. I want to keep it civil after that loud-ass R, LOL!

.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Well I can tell you that I'm running a BB 3in DP with a CAT and it's just a hair louder than stock. I am currently looking at doing a custom mandrel bent 3in system without having a loud ass car. I think with an unrestrictive resonator and maybe a borla muffler I might get a deep throaty exhaust note. I'm thinking of going with a ko4 set up and a neuspeed fmic, I'm really more so going for looks a and handling. I have a RNS510 complete set up I'm getting rid of to help fund it... So if you know anyone!?!?! 😬


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

92vrcorrado said:


> Well I can tell you that I'm running a BB 3in DP with a CAT and it's just a hair louder than stock. I am currently looking at doing a custom mandrel bent 3in system without having a loud ass car. I think with an unrestrictive resonator and maybe a borla muffler I might get a deep throaty exhaust note. I'm thinking of going with a ko4 set up and a neuspeed fmic, I'm really more so going for looks a and handling. I have a RNS510 complete set up I'm getting rid of to help fund it... So if you know anyone!?!?! 


That RNS510 should be an easy sell on the R forum classifieds. Im doing a Pioneer head unit eventually as part of the audio install, so Im all set there. 

I'd be very curious to hear how your set up sounds. Seems like a smart route to go and I need to split into a quad pipe at some point for that new valance. Can you post a vid on this thread when its done? :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

_This weekend I did the traditional window tinting with my man Juan at Tints R Us out in San Jose. He does solid work and we got the CC done up in about 1.5 hours. Easy as piss._ :beer:


*Went with 8% on all 5 pieces of rear glass and 28% on the front two.*



*Juan getting it done up. He's done my Audi A3, Audi TTS and now this car and I never had so much as a wrinkle or bubble the whole time I owned those cars. I anticipate issue free on this car too. *



*Rear 3/4 view down by the river.*



*Front 3/4 and some graf to set the scene off.*


.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Do you want a clip now or when it's done? I'm thinking of of doing the rear valance with the twin outlets... Or a 13 cc rear end swap. I need to make up my mind.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



92vrcorrado said:


> Do you want a clip now or when it's done? I'm thinking of of doing the rear valance with the twin outlets... Or a 13 cc rear end swap. I need to make up my mind.


Have you already recorded one with the current set up? If you have one I'd be stoked if you could share it. If your components made a little more grumble without the jarring highway drone I'd consider that route. Thx


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Ok, so no editing and I know it's horrible but I'm not a professional. Be nice! http://youtu.be/COWKC6VwclI


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



92vrcorrado said:


> Ok, so no editing and I know it's horrible but I'm not a professional. Be nice! http://youtu.be/COWKC6VwclI


First off thanks for doing that vid. 

So, it's barely louder than stock as far as I can tell. Just a bit more grumble under WOT, right? I like it. I may need to go your route as it is a pretty civilized sounding set up. 

Curious though, what intake are you running and is that a forge DV?


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Not a problem at all. It is a bit throatier than stock. I am running a STG 1 & 2 ABD racing LAN system. I am also running the Forge DV BOV.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

92vrcorrado said:


> Not a problem at all. It is a bit throatier than stock. I am running a STG 1 & 2 ABD racing LAN system. I am also running the Forge DV BOV.


Ah, ok now you can see where that sound was coming from. Looks good ABD have been in the game a long while. Does anyone know if our cars suffer from "soundAktor syndrome" like the Golf R's?

This article makes no mention of the CC having such a device, but I'm curious if the newer face lifter CCs do have one fitted.


http://www.caranddriver.com/features/faking-it-engine-sound-enhancement-explained-tech-dept


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

No our cars do not suffer from that contraption.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

92vrcorrado said:


> No our cars do not suffer from that contraption.


Good because its really rather stupid. :thumbup:


----------



## R32-3816 (Mar 22, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Good because its really rather stupid. :thumbup:


Agreed, I was wondering that myself when I read your comment. Why the (bleep) would they do that? :banghead:


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

It was meant to bring the sound of the engine inside and I think make you feel sportier. VW also calls it the ESS (Engine Sound System) or atleast they did when I was at their tech school back in 06.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

I started up a new thread and the first thing that came to my mind was Chronicles of Cap'n Crunch. I promise I wasn't trying to to pirate the word chronicles lol. I can't change it now :banghead:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Patrick (TN) said:


> Subscribed!


I'll do my best to deliver some unexpected twists and turns. opcorn:




FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Agreed, I was wondering that myself when I read your comment. Why the (bleep) would they do that? :banghead:


Im telling you, the R people HATE that thing. I smacked mine across the parking lot while wielding a short 2x4, homerun king style! :facepalm:




92vrcorrado said:


> It was meant to bring the sound of the engine inside and I think make you feel sportier. VW also calls it the ESS (Engine Sound System) or atleast they did when I was at their tech school back in 06.


Its really nothing more than two metal plate "pucks" vibrating against one and another to emulate a rumbling engine sound AFAIK, and thats just not necessary. I like my car sounds to be more mechanical than electronically produced.




FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> I started up a new thread and the first thing that came to my mind was Chronicles of Cap'n Crunch. I promise I wasn't trying to to pirate the word chronicles lol. I can't change it now :banghead:


Its funny because when i read the words "cap'n" and "pirate" in the same sentence it seems like crusades of.. is a more fitting title! I like what you did there man, run with it. :beer::thumbup:



Unrelated to your quote, but peep what I found when googling Cap'n Crunch car..... holy mackerel thats not right at all! Please put this fake-ass Capn' Crunch to shame with your build. He's trying to front!





PS: Salute is misspelled..... What he is suggesting on his Donka is the following:


sol·ute
ˈsälˌyo͞ot/Submit
noun
1.
the minor component in a solution, dissolved in the solvent.


IN OTHER WORDS HE WANTS TO DISSOLVE HIMSELF! :screwy:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh

My

God... 

:laugh::laugh:opcorn:


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

LMAO iMod!!!!!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Oh
> 
> My
> 
> ...





92vrcorrado said:


> LMAO iMod!!!!!







CRUNCH-A-TIZE MY CAP'N!


Sorry that should be about the last of the donks in this thread.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Hyped for the weekend. The boys at Vinyl Styles out in San Carlos will be making some changes to the car. Very good changes indeed. :laugh:

.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Hyped for the weekend. The boys at Vinyl Styles out in San Carlos will be making some changes to the car. Very good changes indeed. :laugh:
> 
> .


opcorn:

can't wait to see whatcha brewin up...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



Capncrnch said:


> opcorn:
> 
> can't wait to see whatcha brewin up...


Your wish is my command. Spot the new mod!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> Your wish is my command. Spot the new mod!


window trim


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

So is that actual trim or wrapped the chrome trim? Do tell... me likey


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Guest2320 said:


> window trim


Baboomboom! Correct you are. :thumbup:




Capncrnch said:


> So is that actual trim or wrapped the chrome trim? Do tell... me likey


 Vinyl Styles wrapped the window trim brightwork in satin metallic black LE 3M film. Next up we are going to take care of the door and bumper strips. I also plan to have him make a template for the 30 or so small chrome vertical pieces in the lower front grill. Black that all out. :beer:


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



iMod.:R said:


> Baboomboom! Correct you are. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Vinyl Styles wrapped the window trim brightwork in satin metallic black LE 3M film. Next up we are going to take care of the door and bumper strips. I also plan to have him make a template for the 30 or so small chrome vertical pieces in the lower front grill. Black that all out. :beer:



Looking real good man you gotta get me the hook up at vinyl styles they close to me to I'm looking to do the same 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stanced_CC said:


> Looking real good man you gotta get me the hook up at vinyl styles they close to me to I'm looking to do the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


Yeah, he's just in San Carlos and he created a template so yours will be as perfect as mine. We are doing the rest of the brightwork soon as well. Maybe this week the door strips and bumper strips. :beer::thumb up:


Vinyl Styles (San Carlos CA)
iG: @vinylstyles
Lyle Beckwith 650-743-8034


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



iMod.:R said:


> Yeah, he's just in San Carlos and he created a template so yours will be as perfect as mine. We are doing the rest of the brightwork soon as well. Maybe this week the door strips and bumper strips. :beer::thumb up:
> 
> 
> Vinyl Styles (San Carlos CA)
> ...


For sure man lemme know when u go over there shoot me an email [email protected] maybe I can swing over and check out the beauty you got


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

iMod.:R said:


> Your wish is my command. Spot the new mod!


DUDE!!! that looks good!!! Is that the black optics kit?


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

nice man

subbed


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stanced_CC said:


> For sure man lemme know when u go over there shoot me an email [email protected] maybe I can swing over and check out the beauty you got
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


Just shot you over an email. Lets meet up at his shop and you guys can figure it out. I'd like to see the mods you've done. :thumbup:




92vrcorrado said:


> DUDE!!! that looks good!!! Is that the black optics kit?


No just blacked out window trim at a vinyl wrap shop. I love it though! :beer:




vwishndaetr said:


> nice man
> 
> subbed


Gracias!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

So I am now looking into the power side of this build. Outside of APR who else have you guys used for flashes? Id love to go with United Motorsport but they don't have a solution for our cars until mid-late summer. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Bye, bye chrome body trim, your sh!t is cut..


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

iMod.:R said:


> Bye, bye chrome body trim, your sh!t is cut..


Turned out great Jason. I like it.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



iMod.:R said:


> Bye, bye chrome body trim, your sh!t is cut..


Damn looking good deff gonna have to get to the shop and get this done ASAP 


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

BabyBlueA3 said:


> Turned out great Jason. I like it.


Not bad, right? The metallic flake in that satin metallic black is similar in size to the metal flake in the OEM paint so its pretty seamless. Thanks btw! :thumbup:




Stanced_CC said:


> Damn looking good deff gonna have to get to the shop and get this done ASAP


Yeah man, sorry this week was a no go for meeting up. Lets shoot for next week and call Lyle to make sure he'll be there to meet us. 

.


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> So I am now looking into the power side of this build. Outside of APR who else have you guys used for flashes? Id love to go with United Motorsport but they don't have a solution for our cars until mid-late summer. :beer:


Right now im also looking into the performance mods, which to me are a priority, and i want to get APR since I have a mk4 with full apr stage3+, but i know a couple of people with 2013 and 2014 ccs that were unable to upload the tunes into their ecus, well the apr dealers were unable to do it, the ecu needs to be removed in our cars (im sure you are aware of this) but they told him that they couldnt do it to their ecus yet, i dont know exactly why but i guess vw changed the encryption in the ecus every certain digit on the serial number, like batches.

anyways i wrote apr here in the forum and also a WRD (apr dealer in california) about this, I will write Dublin VW to see if this is true


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

oswaldo1982 said:


> Right now im also looking into the performance mods, which to me are a priority, and i want to get APR since I have a mk4 with full apr stage3+, but i know a couple of people with 2013 and 2014 ccs that were unable to upload the tunes into their ecus, well the apr dealers were unable to do it, the ecu needs to be removed in our cars (im sure you are aware of this) but they told him that they couldnt do it to their ecus yet, i dont know exactly why but i guess vw changed the encryption in the ecus every certain digit on the serial number, like batches.
> 
> anyways i wrote apr here in the forum and also a WRD (apr dealer in california) about this, I will write Dublin VW to see if this is true



Did you talk to Dublin VW? What did they say?


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> Did you talk to Dublin VW? What did they say?


Yeah, I talked to Dublin and APR, i need to bring my car, and once they plug it in they will know


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, I think that it changed sometime in 2012 and all the ECU's are now locked so they can't be mapped through the port. The ECU has to be removed from the car to do it.

I had to have mine removed to map it. You will also need a friendly dealer that are willing to not send the details to VW as it flags the car as modified when they scan it at the dealers.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



oswaldo1982 said:


> Yeah, I talked to Dublin and APR, i need to bring my car, and once they plug it in they will know


Can you let me know? Toss it on this thread if you want because I'll prolly end up going that route.




Will22 said:


> Yeah, I think that it changed sometime in 2012 and all the ECU's are now locked so they can't be mapped through the port. The ECU has to be removed from the car to do it.
> 
> I had to have mine removed to map it. You will also need a friendly dealer that are willing to not send the details to VW as it flags the car as modified when they scan it at the dealers.


That's exactly why it's worth it to bring the service dept peeps Godiva Chocolates as a thank you during the holidays LOL!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

So today was a dynomite day for OEM+ mod action.

OFF WITH THE OLD-










IN WITH THE NEW-










CODING GOING DOWN-










DYED STITCHING BACK TO BLACK-










OVERVIEW-









.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> That's exactly why it's worth it to bring the service dept peeps Godiva Chocolates as a thank you during the holidays LOL!


Ain't that the truth.

Find a good dealer and look after them because a good dealer with enthusiast guys working there and it is worth its weight in gold. I knew I had a good service manager the minute I mentioned my rally and his eyes lite up.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Will22 said:


> Ain't that the truth.
> 
> Find a good dealer and look after them because a good dealer with enthusiast guys working there and it is worth its weight in gold. I knew I had a good service manager the minute I mentioned my rally and his eyes lite up.



Oh wow, goldmine! The guy I work with started brainstorming mods with me and came up with a few OEM+ ideas I hadn't considered. Seems like a good start! :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bro what did you use to dye stiching? safe to do it?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> Bro what did you use to dye stiching? safe to do it?



I don't recall what leather dye he used, but it was a professional level cobbler paint. He hand painted every stitch. Nuts huh? He claimed it took about 90 minutes but he is ultra meticulous. He charged me $90- for the job which felt pretty fair. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I am ashamed at myself for admitting this aloud, but I think I am going to be doing a K04 or a Stage 3 build on this car! Its got so much potential and it just needs a little boost. I would say messaging Arin at APR is a bad idea for my wallet, and he's a very bad influence, LOL! 

If anyone has a line on a lightly used K04 mani/turbo set up let me know! 

.


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

iMod.:R said:


> lightly used K04 mani/turbo set up


LoL!!! :laugh:

GO FOR IT. Sorry, but I'm an enabler. I have to live vicariously through you for the time being. Thinking of trading my '12 CC for a '15 Passat. 2 little ones in the back seat are starting to wear on me (and the car).


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



BabyBlueA3 said:


> LoL!!! :laugh:
> 
> GO FOR IT. Sorry, but I'm an enabler. I have to live vicariously through you for the time being. Thinking of trading my '12 CC for a '15 Passat. 2 little ones in the back seat are starting to wear on me (and the car).


I thank you for your pushing me the right way, LOL!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

I'm going to just go ahead and leave this right here. (New parts, but from what?)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> I'm going to just go ahead and leave this right here. (New parts, but from what?)


I see u like big pipes:laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stero1D said:


> I see u like big pipes:laugh:


ohmagawd, yesh!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

So I did my research before dropping this unspeakable amount of $$$ on what looks to be the last set of w12 Phaeton exhaust tips that are stateside. I did some mild mock ups on PS and had my buddy with a 2004 w12 Phaeton run measurements. I also compared the width of the Phaeton VS the CC to make sure those wider pipes were close in terms of how the ass end will look.



*MOTORTREND COMPARISON:* 





*RETROFITTED ONTO A STANDARD PHAETON:*





*P-CHOPPED MOCK UP: (badly mocked up, LOL!)*




This whole process will take a while because I am going to use the standard valance and have a shop in the east bay widen the openings and then sand it smooth before finally spraying the valance out in the familiar VW gloss black, like my Golf R rear valance. 

The actual exhaust will be 100% custom and built to flow well yet keep decibels down. definitely not down for that highway drone in this whip.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

That is going to look awesome :thumbup: ic:


----------



## tylerlb (Jun 13, 2004)

I need to follow this!

OP: Your nuts :laugh: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



OEMplusCC said:


> That is going to look awesome :thumbup: ic:


Thanks man. Did a lot of work on finding a bodyshop who can handle the task and I have an update for others who are wondering if it's going to work. 





tylerlb said:


> I need to follow this!
> 
> OP: Your nuts :laugh: :thumbup::thumbup:


Nicest thing anyone's said to me all day , LOL!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Stopped in at Panel Craft in Berkeley to see if Dave and his squad could make this happen. Here is a shot of the donor valance and the VR6 valance which will be hacked up and melded together to fit the larger W12 Phaeton tips.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Jason, that's the kind of modding I like to see. I actually like my subtle tips the way they are but if I did go with another option I'd want to do something similar (I think the single '14 Touareg tips would look badass as well).


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jsausley said:


> Jason, that's the kind of modding I like to see. I actually like my subtle tips the way they are but if I did go with another option I'd want to do something similar (I think the single '14 Touareg tips would look badass as well).


Heck yeah, the 2014 Toureg tips would fully work as well. The valance is the big issue on our cars when using a quad or wide rear tip set up because the vR6 valance is a smaller opening than the 2.0T valance.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Its very annoying that we didn't get the option to do AWD as a 2.0T so it looks like thats what I'm going to do. If Gabe & Bluewater Performance are open to getting involved I'll be doing a road trip with updates as we convert this thing over to 4-Motion and potential APR stage3.


Big thanks to Vortex'r "under-pressure" who found this thread from the bad ass LouR32 who converted his B6 Passat over from FWD to AWD proving it could be done. Lou if you are reading this You've ignited more madness my man! LOL!


*[LOUR32s AMAZING AWD CONVERSION THREAD :thumbup:]*


----------



## MrFroggy (Sep 4, 2012)

This build looks amazing  I want to do so much copycatting to it... right now all I have is my car payments haha. Does 2nd Gen CC come with euro cupholders in the front or just like the old ones with open holders?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

MrFroggy said:


> This build looks amazing  I want to do so much copycatting to it... right now all I have is my car payments haha. Does 2nd Gen CC come with euro cupholders in the front or just like the old ones with open holders?



Ive heard that the Euro cup holder mod is pretty labor intensive, like on the MK6 Golfs. Great mod, but very time consuming it seems. :banghead:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

It takes about 2hrs if you're used to taking your interior apart, or are pretty confident with tools. I've done it twice so far.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> Ive heard that the Euro cup holder mod is pretty labor intensive, like on the MK6 Golfs. *Great mod, but very time consuming it seems.* :banghead:


*Yoda*




It is a PITA but worth it. You just have to really make sure you have the time to do everything. Can't really rush things when it comes to taking apart interior pieces or you'll end up breaking something. I ended up leaving it in when I traded in my car. Wasnt worth taking apart just to resale for 40-50 bucks. 


when are we going to see the Phaeton exhaust tips?


----------



## MrFroggy (Sep 4, 2012)

Yah i dont mind spending time on it. Plus Im used to taking apart interior from mk4s like its nothing, so im confident. 
Just quick question, is it worth buying the oem one or chine ones on ebay are the same thing ? saves me 30$


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> So today was a dynomite day for OEM+ mod action.
> 
> DYED STITCHING BACK TO BLACK-
> 
> ...


Do all of the steering wheel buttons work - including the cruise control? Is it all plug and play? Any feedback would be appreciated.

Also, what stereo head unit are you considering?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

munnarg said:


> It takes about 2hrs if you're used to taking your interior apart, or are pretty confident with tools. I've done it twice so far.


Really? Im fine to do it, if its only an hour or two. I just don't see the value in ripping the interior apart for cup holders if I know that i will be cascade matting the whole car for sound deadening at then end of summer anyways. I may bust it out early then. thx. :thumbup:



DasCC said:


> *Yoda*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True about that taking your time advice. Just spoke with the fabrication guys who is planning to start tearing the two valances up this week to make one diffuser/valance. I hope to see one side done up when I get back later this week. :beer:




MrFroggy said:


> Yah i dont mind spending time on it. Plus Im used to taking apart interior from mk4s like its nothing, so im confident.
> Just quick question, is it worth buying the oem one or china ones on ebay are the same thing ? saves me 30$


I have no experience with those. Is fitment good?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

benspeed83 said:


> Do all of the steering wheel buttons work - including the cruise control? Is it all plug and play? Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, what stereo head unit are you considering?



Hey Ben,
All of the buttons work except the Cruise Control. The steering wheel lights are very complimentary to the rest of the car interior too. It was plug and play except for coding the DSG paddles in which was cake. It was a 20 min install. Head unit wise I'm all about the Pioneer pieces. Whatever is the newest once I get some $$$ to make it happen. Gotta part out my R first.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Hey Ben,
> All of the buttons work except the Cruise Control. The steering wheel lights are very complimentary to the rest of the car interior too. It was plug and play except for coding the DSG paddles in which was cake. It was a 20 min install. Head unit wise I'm all about the Pioneer pieces. Whatever is the newest once I get some $$$ to make it happen. Gotta part out my R first.


Thanks for the heads up. Wheel looks great. I'm thinking about an aftermarket head unit as we'll and didn't know Pioneer had something that fit the CC well. I want a clean - almost OEM - look, Kenwood has something that looks interesting.


----------



## Grimtastic (May 10, 2007)

Sub'd. VERY interested to see how this unfolds as I'm hoping to pick up a CC myself some time next year. I've got a good idea how I plan to build mine, but definitely interested to see what you do to yours to possibly spark some inspiration. Hope to see this out at some shows/GTG's as I'm also a local. Great looking build so far! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

benspeed83 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Wheel looks great. I'm thinking about an aftermarket head unit as we'll and didn't know Pioneer had something that fit the CC well. I want a clean - almost OEM - look, Kenwood has something that looks interesting.


Pioneers solution still requires a trim surround I believe. It doesn't look OEM I agree and Im ok with that. Kenwoods unit looks closer to factory but doesn't have all the same features as the flagship Pioneer unit. Check them out, pretty good stuff.




Grimtastic said:


> Sub'd. VERY interested to see how this unfolds as I'm hoping to pick up a CC myself some time next year. I've got a good idea how I plan to build mine, but definitely interested to see what you do to yours to possibly spark some inspiration. Hope to see this out at some shows/GTG's as I'm also a local. Great looking build so far! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


Oh yeah, San Jose, right? It would be good to do a CC GTG soon. Thanks its going to be a quick build once the Golf R is gone.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

So plans have changed for this car. I've decided to do a full build on this car after I sell my modded Golf R. Arin and the guys at APR have a new fueling system which will work in tandem with the Stage 3 kit and get right up to 400whp on race gas and 370+whp on pump. I am also working with Gabe at Bluewater Performance to do an AWD conversion. He's done quite a few and knows whats up to make it happen. So it sounds like this thing may get more juice now. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## MrFroggy (Sep 4, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> I have no experience with those. Is fitment good?


I dont know yet, I cant buy anything until next month. Saving up for a APR Flash


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

MrFroggy said:


> I dont know yet, I cant buy anything until next month. Saving up for a APR Flash


Makes sense. You gotta chose how to do a build and a flash will wake the car up and ultimately make it feel new to you again. :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone else notice how similar the B8 S4 specs are to the CC? Im thinking this car has better track potential than it gets credit for. Obviously the wheelbase difference will feel noticeable, however Im seeing the CC in a new light and am glad to be pushing it out there power wise. Today I spoke with Gabe again from Bluewater and we now have a plan and potential donor cars for the AWD conversion. Getting stoked!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> First mod is already on its way to paint. R-Line front bumper for a bit of OEM+ goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Great mod...
i am trying to same here but getting hard time to get parts
part numbers i found 

r-line bumper cover - 3C8807221E GRU
guide piece left - 3C8807177A
huide piece right - 3C8807178A
front spoiler - 3C8805903B 9B9 or 3C8805903C 9B9 (don't know what the difference is)

for following parts, i don't know which one is for R-line
i know one should be with parking sensor which is not available in the US
lower grill - 3C8853671A,B,C,D,E,F
lower grill - 3C8853677F,G

i still need part numbers for foglight and cover

can you address me your path?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



akipal said:


> Great mod...
> i am trying to same here but getting hard time to get parts
> part numbers i found
> 
> ...


Im a bit crunched on time for a work project so I haven't found a moment to cross reference part numbers for you, however this pic and list should make it all come together. 










Hope this helps my friend!

Best,
Jason


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Just found a 3.6 AWD fuel tank so the AWD conversion project is now officially started. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> Just found a 3.6 AWD fuel tank so the AWD conversion project is now officially started. :beer::thumbup:


That is excellent, I would LOVE to do this to my CC. The costs are a bit crazy, but it's all about having something special. Good on you! :beer::beer::beer:

Don't forget to look at the B6 Passat conversions for reference, they are all pretty much the same if not identical in what you'll need to do. 

I'm sure you've done your research but aside from getting the parts the coding is potentially the only hard part to get right. Also not 100% sure because I've never looked but the transmission needs to have the mounting holes for the take off/angle drive, and it was unclear if DSG trans from non-4mo cars had those.

Keep us updated, I'll definitely be keeping up!

edit: just read your post about the shop you're working with having experience with the AWD swaps. They'll get it done!


----------



## GASMAN664 (Apr 10, 2011)

Love the whispbars. You should powder coat the bars either body color or black. I did mine piano black to match the black accents my CW Golf R (check my build thread...I think I have pics in there).

Love CC and all you've done to it. So sad you're parting out the Golf R, your build really insipred (and cautioned) me. Hope we get to see the documentary in some form.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

flipflp said:


> That is excellent, I would LOVE to do this to my CC. The costs are a bit crazy, but it's all about having something special. Good on you! :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Don't forget to look at the B6 Passat conversions for reference, they are all pretty much the same if not identical in what you'll need to do.
> 
> ...


I will ask Gabe for a complete part number list once this is all done and post it along with overall costs. He seems to think that depending on the transmission cost, we should be in the $2500- to $4000- range and on top of that I will sell my current transmission to offset the parts cost. Labor could be anywhere in that same range as well. He is thinking 20-30 hours in total. I'll be doing a NFTR (Notes From The Road) journal series which will chronicle the progress from the road like I did with my "the PRJCT.:R chronicles" thread i did on my Golf R for those who are interested. 





GASMAN664 said:


> Love the whispbars. You should powder coat the bars either body color or black. I did mine piano black to match the black accents my CW Golf R (check my build thread...I think I have pics in there).
> 
> Love CC and all you've done to it. So sad you're parting out the Golf R, your build really insipred (and cautioned) me. Hope we get to see the documentary in some form.


Great idea man, I am thinking when we wrap the roof in satin black metallic, I will do the bars and box in that color as well. Cautioned you, LOL! Yeah, I was hoping to at the minimum gel;p people avoid the costly mistakes I made by unashamedly sharing them. You can't know better until you've failed and tried again I always say. Glad it was an inspiration man. TEFF was a big inspiration to me so its really his energy channeled through my build. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

When I first saw this thread I was a bit skeptical.
But to see what you are pushing to do now I am glued.

Didn;t realize 4wd conversion would be that cheap. Not trying to say thats not a huge spend but it is far lower than I imagined. My question is don't the AWDs have their engines running the other way than FWD? How will this be tackled? I would love a AWD 2.0t. As that would motivate me to far more in the power levels. Was thinking of going back to Audi A3 tsi for the sub-quattro setup but if this is pulled off reliably I am going same route.

Is this changing the bagged portion of the Chronicles?

:beer: for the efforts
:thumbup: for executing


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> When I first saw this thread I was a bit skeptical.
> But to see what you are pushing to do now I am glued.
> 
> Didn;t realize 4wd conversion would be that cheap. Not trying to say thats not a huge spend but it is far lower than I imagined. My question is don't the AWDs have their engines running the other way than FWD? How will this be tackled? I would love a AWD 2.0t. As that would motivate me to far more in the power levels. Was thinking of going back to Audi A3 tsi for the sub-quattro setup but if this is pulled off reliably I am going same route.
> ...


Awesome man, thanks for the support. I'll be needing it LOL! Not sure if the tranny will come out of an A3 quattro or the B6 Passat 4-motion yet. Gabe (Bluewater) has a few ideas of how to tackle that aspect. I am 100% bagging this thing the question is what struts now that its converting over to AWD. As far as my resources and part numbers, once the mystery is unraveled I'll share that as long as Gabe gets me a list once we are done. If you are near Denver, have him do it. He's a master at these conversions. Thats why Im driving halfway across the country to have him do it! :thumb up:


What power levels are you thinking? What system?


-J


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm in LA,CA but going up there in a few weeks for work. When you taking car over?

I haven't really thought about power levels. Currently I have K04 w/m. And with the wheel spin I get now making any more power to me would be pointless. The local stage 3+ CC owner told me it was pointless power unless on freeway. If I can actually put down the power that would change things. I've never had a car with any more power than I currently have. If I am nipping at the heels of 400 crank now, I would imagine 525 is range I would want to end in. 500 id be really happy. The cost of a new kit to gain minimal power to what I have now wouldn't be worth it to me. I'd only spend the money for a jump and if I could put the power down. But I could also see K04 w/m being quite fun with AWD.

Any guess as to the weight that is going to be added by going AWD? I know you don't really have the details just wondering if there were any guesstimates thrown


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

you crazy mod heads! :laugh:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

mango_springroll said:


> you crazy mod heads! :laugh:


I don't have any cars to part out to pay for anything, so I won't be rocking AWD anytime soon.
But I hit a wall as to what I wanted to shoot for next. And now I know exactly what that is and I am going to put my efforts there.

iMod.:R's build is going to very inspirational in pushing the CC to new level of customizing.
There was that wide body CC that came and went never saw much of it after the wide body convert, and there i think was a exec v6 turbos AWD one out there, maybe a few now which are dope.
But a 2.0t AWD big turbo build is just right up my alley and something I could obtain in some time that has me


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

A long read but it's worth it if you're interested in the AWD swaps: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5630980-4Motion-Project-Begins

And it is/was for sale: http://forums.thecarlounge.com/show...in-North-America-2006-Passat-2-0T-6spd-manual


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> I don't have any cars to part out to pay for anything, so I won't be rocking AWD anytime soon.
> But I hit a wall as to what I wanted to shoot for next. And now I know exactly what that is and I am going to put my efforts there.
> 
> iMod.:R's build is going to very inspirational in pushing the CC to new level of customizing.
> ...


Thanks my man. I've got big aspirations here and it wouldn't even be possible if i wasn't taking the money from years of modding and just flipping it into more new parts, LOL! If all goes as planned I will be sharing a blueprint with everyone who wants to do this themselves. Im just grateful that due to Gabes experience I won't be wasting money going down dead end roads. :thumbup:




mango_springroll said:


> you crazy mod heads! :laugh:



Tis true...what can I say? 




flipflp said:


> A long read but it's worth it if you're interested in the AWD swaps: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5630980-4Motion-Project-Begins
> 
> And it is/was for sale: http://forums.thecarlounge.com/show...in-North-America-2006-Passat-2-0T-6spd-manual


Oh yeah I've heard about this one. Thanks for the links, looking now! :beer::thumbup:




S WORD said:


> I'm in LA,CA but going up there in a few weeks for work. When you taking car over?
> 
> I haven't really thought about power levels. Currently I have K04 w/m. And with the wheel spin I get now making any more power to me would be pointless. The local stage 3+ CC owner told me it was pointless power unless on freeway. If I can actually put down the power that would change things. I've never had a car with any more power than I currently have. If I am nipping at the heels of 400 crank now, I would imagine 525 is range I would want to end in. 500 id be really happy. The cost of a new kit to gain minimal power to what I have now wouldn't be worth it to me. I'd only spend the money for a jump and if I could put the power down. But I could also see K04 w/m being quite fun with AWD.
> 
> Any guess as to the weight that is going to be added by going AWD? I know you don't really have the details just wondering if there were any guesstimates thrown



Not totally sure about the weight, but maybe it would be on par with that 2.0TDi 4-motion from ROW? My A3 was Stage 2 and the wheel spin was very irritating. Thats why I swore I'd never mod a non-AWD car again and Im sticking to that plan. Power is nothing if it doesn't meet the road. IM fully with ya there. Fingers crossed that its not a terribly expensive conversion. 

.


----------



## Toobs (Feb 7, 2008)

Sub'd!!

Awesome build.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Toobs said:


> Sub'd!!
> 
> Awesome build.


Thanks dude, its gonna get purty wild soon! So you are in Sacto? We gotta organize a CC GTG, maybe at the next Berkeley Marina meet? :beer::thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Im staring down the barrel of a 3 month shipping wait and I don't care. These Shifter Surround button panels will resolve the terrible oversight that VW had with installing literally banks of meaningless blank plates... I mean, I really can't fathom the thought process behind that.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Make em' function opcorn:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Capncrnch said:


> Make em' function opcorn:


Looking into making the majority of them function and modding one to be a USB charging port. :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Car audio install begins tomorrow. Hyped!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Now that the R is up for sale and I will have some money left over from the sale of aftermarket parts, I will be doing a much bigger build than originally anticipated. So here is my plan with the car:



*DRIVETRAIN:*
_~4motion AWD conversion (custom work via Bluewater Performance)_


*ENGINE:*
_~APR Stage3 kit_
_~APR FMIC_
_~APR DSG TCU upgrade_
_~LPFP saddle pump (for AWD)_
_~BSH Intake_
_~HEP intake manifold_
_~Custom downpipe and exhaust with W12 Phaeton tips_


*SUSPENSION:*
_~Accuair eLevel _
_~Stabila front & rear sway bars for AWD_
_~Integrated Engineering adjustable camber plates _


*BRAKES:*
_~Brembo 365x29 floating disc set up (either GT or potentially GTR)_
_~Adams Rear rotors (pattern matched)_


*WHEELS:*
_~HRE Wheels 20x9.5 (style tbd)_


*EXTERIOR:*
_~Vinyl Styles full matte wrap_
_~Whispbar permanent roofrack install w/ low profile skybox_
_~Euro blindspot mirrors_
_~R-Line front bumper and side skirts_
_~Badgeless front grille w/ notched hood _
_~Custom built twin quad exit rear valance smoothed and painted for W12 exhaust tips_


*INTERIOR/AUDIO:*
_~Full color MFD_
_~Titanium black headliner conversion_
_~Homelink sun visor_
_~MK7 GTI steering wheel (w/ custom emblem)_
_~Shifter surround upgrade to full euro button set_
_~Euro cup holder_
_~Cascade Sound deadening (throughout the car)_
_~Pioneer NEX8000 head unit_
_~Uberstealth subwoofer enclosure_
_~Audison component speakers_
_~Audison AV10 sub_
_~Audison BitOne DSP_
_~Audison amps_
_~Viper smart start w/ alarm system_

.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn that's one hell of a list of mods :what::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Can't wait to see it all come together!


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Please keep us updated on the installation results for the Pioneer head unit. I'm really interested to see how it turns out and if you have full steering wheel control functionality when it's finished. What face plate did you get to fill in the dead space around the unit?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



[email protected] said:


> Can't wait to see it all come together!


Thanks, I'm pretty excited too. I just see a ton of potential with this car. 




munnarg said:


> Damn that's one hell of a list of mods :what::thumbup:


It's going to be a long road and well worth it. The AWD conversion is what I'm most excited about. I bet these cars feel so solid as 2.0T 4motions.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*



benspeed83 said:


> Please keep us updated on the installation results for the Pioneer head unit. I'm really interested to see how it turns out and if you have full steering wheel control functionality when it's finished. What face plate did you get to fill in the dead space around the unit?


Yeah Ben, I plan to update this thread with final install pics and impressions etc. for now here is the uninstall of the 315RNSE (for sale to a good home now) and an overview of what Sound Innovations is using for the install including the surround which is from Metra.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

iMod.:R said:


> Im staring down the barrel of a 3 month shipping wait and I don't care. These Shifter Surround button panels will resolve the terrible oversight that VW had with installing literally banks of meaningless blank plates... I mean, I really can't fathom the thought process behind that.


i want these.


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sub'd

Just bought my 6 speed manual CC 2 days ago.......you are giving me some great idea's. Looking to place an order for a rear diffuser today!!!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

BOUDAH said:


> i want these.



After shipping these would only be $260 a set if we had 3 more people who wanted to set up a group buy. Otherwise they are a $240- with a 3 month wait. Im hyped to get them and the only way to expedite it is to have a group of people helping to chip away at that fat shipping cost from Germany. 





jeffl1980 said:


> Sub'd
> 
> Just bought my 6 speed manual CC 2 days ago.......you are giving me some great idea's. Looking to place an order for a rear diffuser today!!!


Congrats on the new ride man! What year did you do? I have no idea when my rear diffuser will be done. I called to check up on Monday and they were truing to clear the schedule to make it happen. Fingers crossed that it'll be next week. What diffuser are you looking into? (sorry I got hella questions!)


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*










OK, here's my impressions thus far. Waaaay better than the RNSE 315 for the following reasons:

1. The nav aspect is so simple to use and the POIs kill whatever out factory NAV has access to both in sheer numbers and in categories. Going from a 5" to a 7" screen obviously makes using the NAV a more pleasurable experience. Being able to pinch and zoom like yyou can on a Droid or IOS device is nicely done as well. Very responsive unlike the RNSE touchscreen reaction time. 

2. Better scrolling capabilities for searching through your music via iPod connectivity. It's bothersome to me that the system always defaults back to the first song alphabetically in your cue. Seriously not tight.

3. Telephone address book searching is a breeze. Just slide your finger across the capacitive screen and drag into the first letter of your contacts last name.

4. WAZE connectivity via the app radio input is insane. That's something that I imagine I won't want to live without after using that function for a while. Add Pandora and all the other available apps and the customization options are limitless.

5. VIM (Video-In-Motion) was done by grounding into the handbrake so DVDs play while on the road....for my shotgun passenger, not myself obviously!

6. Here's the big one. Apple CarPlay integration which will arrive as a software update in late August/September.
*http://www.apple.com/ios/carplay/*

That's my thoughts so far and I can't wait to get in the car later tonight and figure out more of the functionality. Eventually I'll be adding a Boyo Vision back-up cam and a front mounted cam for filming track events etc and it'll all go through the NEX8000. 


J


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

I just bought my 2011 CC Sport today & am planning to add either a 6000NEX or 7000NEX in the near future. Were you able to keep factory Bluetooth working for phone calls? Your 2013 has the newer Bluetooth module than my 2011 IIRC, so it may be different for ours. I would really prefer to not have to install the Pioneer mic if possible.

What all adapters did you need to purchase? I believe I can make out most of them & their part numbers from your pictures, except for the one in the blue package (lower right corner).

How long did it take for you to do the install? I don't have a ton of car audio install experience, but I can follow basic direction & don't believe I would have too much issue with it. 

Thanks so much; your car looks great!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Utwarreng said:


> I just bought my 2011 CC Sport today & am planning to add either a 6000NEX or 7000NEX in the near future. Were you able to keep factory Bluetooth working for phone calls? Your 2013 has the newer Bluetooth module than my 2011 IIRC, so it may be different for ours. I would really prefer to not have to install the Pioneer mic if possible.
> 
> What all adapters did you need to purchase? I believe I can make out most of them & their part numbers from your pictures, except for the one in the blue package (lower right corner).
> 
> ...



Hey man, I'll do my best to answer your questions here as follows:

*1. I just bought my 2011 CC Sport today & am planning to add either a 6000NEX or 7000NEX in the near future. *
I have seen the 8000NEX on eBay for around $950- so if you can stretch a bit you'll get a more robust head unit. The 7000NEX is pretty damn good as well, so either way you can't lose.

*2. Were you able to keep factory Bluetooth working for phone calls? Your 2013 has the newer Bluetooth module than my 2011 IIRC, so it may be different for ours. I would really prefer to not have to install the Pioneer mic if possible.*
Yes, I kept the factory mic and the bluetooth works mint. Additionally with that Radio Pro adapter we were able to retain all the steering wheel functionality. 

*3. What all adapters did you need to purchase? I believe I can make out most of them & their part numbers from your pictures, except for the one in the blue package (lower right corner).*
The lower right hand corner is a USB-30pin iPod adapter cable. I am using the iPod Video (hella old school, LOL!) for my audio not my iPhone. The company that makes it is PAC Pacific Accessories Corporation.

*4. How long did it take for you to do the install? I don't have a ton of car audio install experience, but I can follow basic direction & don't believe I would have too much issue with it. *
Install was around 2 hours and the shop that did the work is very anal about the details. Especially since we are doing a hifi install in the early fall with Audison components. So lots of preplanning went into that today.

*5. Thanks so much; your car looks great!*
Thanks much, more good stuff to come. I appreciate the encouragement from my VW Vortex peeps. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> Congrats on the new ride man! What year did you do? I have no idea when my rear diffuser will be done. I called to check up on Monday and they were truing to clear the schedule to make it happen. Fingers crossed that it'll be next week. What diffuser are you looking into? (sorry I got hella questions!)


It's a 2012. Got a real good deal. I just hit 15K miles. It took for ever to find a used manual or I would have gotten a CC sooner.....Love this thing!!!!

I'm shopping around now for a diffuser. I'd prefer to stick to OEM. I look forward to seeing your install pics, might be the deciding factor for me


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> *2. Were you able to keep factory Bluetooth working for phone calls? Your 2013 has the newer Bluetooth module than my 2011 IIRC, so it may be different for ours. I would really prefer to not have to install the Pioneer mic if possible.*
> Yes, I kept the factory mic and the bluetooth works mint. Additionally with that Radio Pro adapter we were able to retain all the steering wheel functionality.


Just wondering what you did to keep the factory Bluetooth working with the Pioneer head unit. I live chatted with Crutchfield & also called a reputable local install place and both said that wouldn't be possible. I would definitely rather not have a second mic installed somewhere in my car, especially since it won't look factory-installed.

Thanks!


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

I would love to see a nice sharp high res pic to see how good that face plate looks and how the fit is. And since you're obviously a super nice guy you can tell us about the Bluetooth question above, steering wheel controls, voice controls thru the steering wheel, and how to install one. Man that sounds demanding...sorry. But love what you've done with the place so far.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Hey iMod.:R, it's been a while for me.... I got rid of my 09 cc and bought a 2014 black .:R-line! I love it! Been thinking about an AWD set up myself and I now see you are too. I have a friend with a golf R STG III+ set up and I knew what I had to do once I felt 36psi going to the ground! I Sam gonna start a thread soon with all the mods. Good to see your still at it!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jeffl1980 said:


> It's a 2012. Got a real good deal. I just hit 15K miles. It took for ever to find a used manual or I would have gotten a CC sooner.....Love this thing!!!!
> 
> I'm shopping around now for a diffuser. I'd prefer to stick to OEM. I look forward to seeing your install pics, might be the deciding factor for me


I may be able to get the diffuser installed before we start the AWD conversion, however with the Phaeton W12 tips and exhaust won't happen until around the same time in late July/early August that we do the AWD conversion and stage3 portion of the build out in Colorado. If you want to see just the diffuser though, I'll post it up here. :thumbup:




Utwarreng said:


> Just wondering what you did to keep the factory Bluetooth working with the Pioneer head unit. I live chatted with Crutchfield & also called a reputable local install place and both said that wouldn't be possible. I would definitely rather not have a second mic installed somewhere in my car, especially since it won't look factory-installed.
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah I confirmed with Sound Innovations, they used the OEM bluetooth mic as I thought. Not sure how they piped into it as I wasn't in the garage during the install. I'll ask him and repost an answer that is more detailed once he hits me back.




benspeed83 said:


> I would love to see a nice sharp high res pic to see how good that face plate looks and how the fit is. And since you're obviously a super nice guy you can tell us about the Bluetooth question above, steering wheel controls, voice controls thru the steering wheel, and how to install one. Man that sounds demanding...sorry. But love what you've done with the place so far.


Glad you like what I'm cooking up! I was out on vacation this weekend and will shoot a decent pic of the faceplate fitment shortly and post itv up. I didn't personally do the install, Sound Innovations out in Hayward, CA (he does all of Noel from Monster/Beats By Dre cars and is the best guy in NorCal that I have ever heard of) however, the audio portion for voice activated calls works mint and when the Apple Carplay update comes out I'll be able to use the steering wheel functions to run "Siri Eyes-Free" and send transcribed texts from speech as well as the reverse process for reading incoming text messages. Thats definitely an awesome feature. Bluetooth works great. Better than the OEM system in terms of responsiveness. It retained all of the steering wheel controls on my MK7 GTI steering wheel and I would assume should be the same with the standard CC steering wheel and really all the VW/Audi s.wheels. Hope that answers your questions for the most part and if not ask away. Always down to share knowledge with the VW and CC community. :beer::thumbup:




92vrcorrado said:


> Hey iMod.:R, it's been a while for me.... I got rid of my 09 cc and bought a 2014 black .:R-line! I love it! Been thinking about an AWD set up myself and I now see you are too. I have a friend with a golf R STG III+ set up and I knew what I had to do once I felt 36psi going to the ground! I am gonna start a thread soon with all the mods. Good to see your still at it!


Hell yeah man, thats whats up! I'll subscribe to your thread and share some of the AWD conversion process on here once we get all the answers worked out. 





*Just saw this vid online and thought I'd share it. Pretty damn nice visually and a clean edit. I like it, this one!*


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Sweet video, thanks for sharing...ic::heart:


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, Now this is pure sexy! I want it... BAD


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Glad you like what I'm cooking up! I was out on vacation this weekend and will shoot a decent pic of the faceplate fitment shortly and post itv up. I didn't personally do the install, Sound Innovations out in Hayward, CA (he does all of Noel from Monster/Beats By Dre cars and is the best guy in NorCal that I have ever heard of) however, the audio portion for voice activated calls works mint and when the Apple Carplay update comes out I'll be able to use the steering wheel functions to run "Siri Eyes-Free" and send transcribed texts from speech as well as the reverse process for reading incoming text messages. Thats definitely an awesome feature. Bluetooth works great. Better than the OEM system in terms of responsiveness. It retained all of the steering wheel controls on my MK7 GTI steering wheel and I would assume should be the same with the standard CC steering wheel and really all the VW/Audi s.wheels. Hope that answers your questions for the most part and if not ask away. Always down to share knowledge with the VW and CC community. :beer::thumbup:


While you're asking them, do you know if they used the stock GPS antenna (if you had it) or if they used the Pioneer aftermarket one? I'll have to use the aftermarket one, and am trying to come up with a good (subtle) location to mount it.

Thanks again!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Utwarreng said:


> While you're asking them, do you know if they used the stock GPS antenna (if you had it) or if they used the Pioneer aftermarket one? I'll have to use the aftermarket one, and am trying to come up with a good (subtle) location to mount it.
> 
> Thanks again!


I have a second call in as myself and the installer are playing phone tag. Hope to have answers sometime today.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok Gents, well I stand corrected after having a telephone conversation to clear up the whole Bluetooth Mic thing. the answer is that they did not utilize the OEM mic they added a small mic behind the rearview mirror that was so subtle I hadn't even noticed it was there. As for the GPS antennae it's the Pioneer piece that mounts on the underside of the dash. Apologies for the confusion as I was just chatting with him via text and it was misunderstood.

J


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Ok Gents, well I stand corrected after having a telephone conversation to clear up the whole Bluetooth Mic thing. the answer is that they did not utilize the OEM mic they added a small mic behind the rearview mirror that was so subtle I hadn't even noticed it was there. As for the GPS antennae it's the Pioneer piece that mounts on the underside of the dash. Apologies for the confusion as I was just chatting with him via text and it was misunderstood.
> 
> J


Thanks so much for clarifying! Would you mind snapping a pic of the mic in place? Also, did you have them run an HDMI cable as well for direct video hookup to your phone (or any other device)? I'm thinking about having them route mine into the center console. My 7000NEX just showed up today($400 off MSRP through Amazon:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup and I'm finalizing the details for my install.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Utwarreng said:


> Thanks so much for clarifying! Would you mind snapping a pic of the mic in place? Also, did you have them run an HDMI cable as well for direct video hookup to your phone (or any other device)? I'm thinking about having them route mine into the center console. My 7000NEX just showed up today($400 off MSRP through Amazon:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup and I'm finalizing the details for my install.


Hey Warren, 
Hopefully this pic works. It's so hard to actually see it from it's hiding place behind the mirror, that this is the only angle I could get the iPhone into to snap a pic that shows it.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

This is probably a stupid question, but can you stream your music from your phone through this head unit? I know you're using an old school iPod and have it playing through the cable. 

I also read that the Apple app software update will cost money. (read $900? seem a bit absurd, but wanted to see if you knew of anything like that)

And when you say you can use Waze and Pandora, do you mean you can download them onto the system itself to use, or to you have to use them on your phone and it's mirrored to the screen? 

Thanks man!


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

Sevarg said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but can you stream your music from your phone through this head unit? I know you're using an old school iPod and have it playing through the cable.


I'm assuming you mean stream via Bluetooth, and the answer is yes. This can be streamed through Bluetooth (I just installed the 7000NEX model)



Sevarg said:


> I also read that the Apple app software update will cost money. (read $900? seem a bit absurd, but wanted to see if you knew of anything like that)


Completely inaccurate. The firmware updates come at no charge, and can be done by you with just using an SD card or USB flash drive.



Sevarg said:


> And when you say you can use Waze and Pandora, do you mean you can download them onto the system itself to use, or to you have to use them on your phone and it's mirrored to the screen?


Still haven't gotten to play with these apps yet to provide feedback, but I believe that the apps are shown on the screen through the system, but you do still need to have them on your phone. It definitely uses your phone's data connection.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback! I appreciate it. I wish there was a way to use the apps without using data. (for those of us who don't have unlimited data)


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

Sevarg said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I appreciate it. I wish there was a way to use the apps without using data. (for those of us who don't have unlimited data)


I'm with you, even though I have "unlimited" data through AT&T. The throttling still comes around the 5GB/month mark, and it's painful. And no tethering with the AT&T unlimited plan either. /endthreadjack

iMod.:R out of curiosity, when you are on the HD Radio and you use the steering wheel controls that would have skipped to the next preset on your factory radio, does yours still go to the next preset, or does it just go up .2 on the dial? Ex: Now if I am on 97.9 (Preset 1) and I hit the right arrow, it goes to 98.1 rather than 106.7 (Preset 2). A minor nuisance, but I do listen to the radio often.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Sevarg said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but can you stream your music from your phone through this head unit? I know you're using an old school iPod and have it playing through the cable.
> 
> I also read that the Apple app software update will cost money. (read $900? seem a bit absurd, but wanted to see if you knew of anything like that)
> 
> ...


Hey man, wanted to toss out the answers that I can for you:

1. Yes streaming works a treat on this head unit.

2. Apple app will be a free download, maybe that quote was for an actual head unit as well?

3. Downloading Waze onto the system would be rad, but you'd still need an internet connection to power it which i don't plan to add. So for now I stream the apps through my phone as needed.

Hope that answers your questions.
J





Utwarreng said:


> I'm with you, even though I have "unlimited" data through AT&T. The throttling still comes around the 5GB/month mark, and it's painful. And no tethering with the AT&T unlimited plan either. /endthreadjack
> 
> iMod.:R out of curiosity, when you are on the HD Radio and you use the steering wheel controls that would have skipped to the next preset on your factory radio, does yours still go to the next preset, or does it just go up .2 on the dial? Ex: Now if I am on 97.9 (Preset 1) and I hit the right arrow, it goes to 98.1 rather than 106.7 (Preset 2). A minor nuisance, but I do listen to the radio often.


I hadn't used the HD radio at all yet. Im sorry to hear about what happened man. Thats genuinely super wack, I hope you get a check from your insurance company and upgrade to NEX8000.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Visited the guys who are rebuilding the rear valance to accommodate the W12 Phaeton quad tips.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

:what::what::what:

opcorn:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd be hyped to get some advice from my CC peeps on this whole wheel decision. The car will be bagged and I'm looking into a set of HREs. Either the RS103 (top) or my current wheels off the Golf R with new lips etc which are the Vintage Series 505. TIA for the ideas.
J


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

505!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> 505!


Yeah? You still dig the 505s too? Man this is not an easy choice! :banghead:


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

103 my man do it!!!


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Unbelievable job these guys did on rebuilding the rear valance for the W12 Phaeton tips. Seriously impressed.


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> Unbelievable job these guys did on rebuilding the rear valance for the W12 Phaeton tips. Seriously impressed.



Damn that's beautiful!!!!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jeffl1980 said:


> Damn that's beautiful!!!!


Agreed, I can't wait to see how the ass end of this car looks now!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

As always ... opcorn:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I tried mounting the HREs on my whip and while the offset and fitment is nice and manageably aggressive, I still want the RS103 wheels. So onto eBay they went for those who were curious.

*[HRE Vintage 505 on eBay]*


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Capncrnch said:


> As always ... opcorn:



I do my best to entertain, LOL! :laugh:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Good lord! Can't wait to see that diffuser finished! And as much as I love the Vintage HRE's, the RS103's just look so right! Either way, I have faith it'll look badass! So much inspiration for mine, haha


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> I do my best to entertain, LOL! :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Good lord! Can't wait to see that diffuser finished! And as much as I love the Vintage HRE's, the RS103's just look so right! Either way, I have faith it'll look badass! So much inspiration for mine, haha


Thanks, yeah I went and visited the rear valance again and it looks stellar, feels strong as h3ll surprisingly and once it gets a coat of clear should look like an OEM part again. I'll post pics next week. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> I'll post pics next week. :beer::thumbup:


Why are you teasing us like this


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

How much of this could be true about the 2016 CC?

*[2016 VW CC CONCEPT RENDERINGS]*


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Valance is finished and mounted up! Here it is preinstall. I'll shoot more pics after work.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> How much of this could be true about the 2016 CC?
> 
> *[2016 VW CC CONCEPT RENDERINGS]*


VW Designers, please make us a CC Shooting Brake!

This here is my holy grail...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> VW Designers, please make us a CC Shooting Brake!
> 
> This here is my holy grail...


Well, well, well! That'll do!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Valance is done and these W12 Phaeton Tips are set in place however the depth is wrong and they'll look correct once they are lined up right. This at least gives a good idea of how it will look finished. 

* They look screwy angle wise because the right one is hung by a tab in place and the left one is P.chopped (poorly) :laugh:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Valance is done and these W12 Phaeton Tips are set in place however the depth is wrong and they'll look correct once they are lined up right. This at least gives a good idea of how it will look finished.
> 
> * They look screwy angle wise because the right one is hung by a tab in place and the left one is P.chopped (poorly) :laugh:


 very nice :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> Valance is done and these W12 Phaeton Tips are set in place however the depth is wrong and they'll look correct once they are lined up right. This at least gives a good idea of how it will look finished.
> 
> * They look screwy angle wise because the right one is hung by a tab in place and the left one is P.chopped (poorly) :laugh:


Well done. I am sure u'll square away the fitment. Gives that backend a wider look. Pulls off the OEM look with the custom piece.

Looks like your chronicles could change...OEM+ & bagged CC build thread with 2.0t BT AWD Shooting Brake 

You've transformed motors and made HP, now make the car VW should have built. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> very nice :thumbup:





S WORD said:


> Well done. I am sure u'll square away the fitment. Gives that backend a wider look. Pulls off the OEM look with the custom piece.
> 
> Looks like your chronicles could change...OEM+ & bagged CC build thread with 2.0t BT AWD Shooting Brake
> 
> You've transformed motors and made HP, now make the car VW should have built. :beer:


Thanks gents, more goodness to come. Im excited to see what she looks, drives and sounds like at the end of all this!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Good lord, that diffuser/exhaust came out great! Can't wait to see it all 100% and buttoned up! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Good lord, that diffuser/exhaust came out great! Can't wait to see it all 100% and buttoned up! :thumbup::thumbup:



I know, this whole process is making me slightly anxious! I have to wait until the R sells to jump into the modding. When it does sell, its off to Denver to have Bluewater do the everything except the bags, vinyl and audio.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

On my big thread for* the PRJCTR chronicles* that I had on the adventure of building the 600+ awhp Golf R, I did a little update series within the thread called NFTR (Notes From The Road) In here I'd post build updates and visits to vendors while putting the R together. Seemed like my VW/Audi friends on Vortex liked it, so lets give it another go!





*{NFTR V.1}*




_This end of last week I took a quick trip down to HRE Wheels HQ in the North County area of San Diego. _





_The point of the 400+ mile drive down there was to get custom fitted by HRE for the next set of wheels going on this CC._





_So Nick and the boys got down to developing a perfect tuck fitment with performance bagged driving in mind._





_The wheels I had in mind are the newly announced RS-103s. Yeah, they'll be a b!tch to clean however they'll round out the look perfectly.
_





_Here they are in full glory, we are still working out what finish to do._





_Found some of these billet aluminum center caps and as you can imagine was pretty hyped on them as opposed to the normal caps. Im thinking the shield logo would be proper._


.


----------



## johnathanbish (Aug 13, 2014)

Do you know if any of the part numbers you have posted are compatible with a 2010 cc?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

That's just mean... leaving us without a wheel shot.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

johnathanbish said:


> Do you know if any of the part numbers you have posted are compatible with a 2010 cc?


Parts for what exactly?




Nethers said:


> That's just mean... leaving us without a wheel shot.



Haha! Theres no wheel yet. We took measurements and then HRE will build the set in about a month. opcorn:


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Absolutely in awe - with an equal amount of admitted jealously! It's too late for my suggestion - and obviously you've made a good call - but on the exhaust I've always loved the Porsche x50 option. Dunno if it would fit - but loved the offset look (and sound...!!)

Ditto's on the spare parts that would fit a '10-11 CC. I bought an '11 CC Sport - late one night - perhaps too late and 1 single malt 2 many. It was listed and displayed as an Rline - had all the badges and the big dealer sign as an Rline. Turned out to be a stock sport someone had simply applied OEM logo's on. Missing critical stuff I would have noticed if not... tired... as it's missing the body skirt, fog lights (*shoulda been a give away... IMA dumba$$...) but - CPO 20k miles for $16 - couldn't pass up. Now learning that making it an OEM Rline after the fact is insanely expensive - compared to buying the #%!ng correct model in the first place. Ah well - my first VW since my '64 21-window deluxe. Much to learn. 

Looking forward to going mad nuts like this once the CPO expires. Stage 2 at the VERY least... likely far more. Honestly, stock - this CC is a blast, even compared to the many much more expensive cars I've owned. 

Thanks for the inspiration sir - props to you - keep up the mad skills!!!


----------



## johnathanbish (Aug 13, 2014)

Mainly the rear lower valance I'm interested in more then anything. I haven't been able to find the part for my 2010 cc.:banghead:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

CCR.J said:


> Absolutely in awe - with an equal amount of admitted jealously! It's too late for my suggestion - and obviously you've made a good call - but on the exhaust I've always loved the Porsche x50 option. Dunno if it would fit - but loved the offset look (and sound...!!)
> 
> Ditto's on the spare parts that would fit a '10-11 CC. I bought an '11 CC Sport - late one night - perhaps too late and 1 single malt 2 many. It was listed and displayed as an Rline - had all the badges and the big dealer sign as an Rline. Turned out to be a stock sport someone had simply applied OEM logo's on. Missing critical stuff I would have noticed if not... tired... as it's missing the body skirt, fog lights (*shoulda been a give away... IMA dumba$$...) but - CPO 20k miles for $16 - couldn't pass up. Now learning that making it an OEM Rline after the fact is insanely expensive - compared to buying the #%!ng correct model in the first place. Ah well - my first VW since my '64 21-window deluxe. Much to learn.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the kind words my man. The x50 option would look insane, however I wanted to stay in the VW OEM+ bloodline for the exhaust. I think the Phaeton tips from the W12 version were way ahead of their time. Now you can see a similar look on nearly all the new AMGs coming out. As far as making your car an R-Line, thats a bummer that you have to start from scratch. I think the only parts that will fit across the years (due to the facelift) is the spoiler and side skirts. The side skirts should be your first body mod as it genuinely makes the car look lower. Its a visual deception but who cares jot looks killer! 

J






johnathanbish said:


> Mainly the rear lower valance I'm interested in more then anything. I haven't been able to find the part for my 2010 cc.:banghead:



I was told that the rear valance on the facelift CC won't be a direct fit. Have you heard different? Its the VR6 valance FWIW. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Biggest mod I've done so far is that I sold the R today and will take the proceeds and go APESH!T on the CC. Just ordered bags and that means that "it's on, y'all!"


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

...and now the drop. Thanks to my buddy Johnny for the airlift/Accuair set up it's going to go to very good use.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Color match your tank :thumbup:

And...opcorn: as always :wave:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

5 of my buddies started out with E-level, we all run V2 now.


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn that's going to be sexy


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Pics ASAP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

Sub'd for a fellow bay area resident and CC owner. Looking forward to checking this out whenever our paths happen to cross. :thumbup:

Also, followed you on IG. 
<~~~ @BleedingTeal


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dammit, I need to hurry up and get mine bagged too. This is easily my favorite CC build at the moment


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Capncrnch said:


> Color match your tank :thumbup:
> 
> And...opcorn: as always :wave:


That is something that the boys at #becausebags and I are discussing. I have two distinctly different styles of trunk build I want to try out. Both are from interior design inspiration I found in some of my retail store design books. (former life career)




sk8too said:


> 5 of my buddies started out with E-level, we all run V2 now.


Yeah? I guess I'll have to run it for a while and get used to being bagged. Maybe cop a ride in some other carts running V2 to figure out whats beset for me. Its a whole new world. :beer::thumb up:




jeffl1980 said:


> Damn that's going to be sexy


Gracias! 




van33 said:


> Pics ASAP.


Working on it. The bags won't be here for another two weeks, but this build will be complete by SEMA 2014. The guys at HRE like what IM doing and offered me a feature vehicle spot outside near some other HRE cars so we'll see. :thumb up:




CandyWhiteCC said:


> Sub'd for a fellow bay area resident and CC owner. Looking forward to checking this out whenever our paths happen to cross. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, followed you on IG.
> <~~~ @BleedingTeal


Ah ok cool, I just added you on iG. I go by the name @43f on there and will always follow my CC comrades.




bobbysanders22 said:


> Dammit, I need to hurry up and get mine bagged too. This is easily my favorite CC build at the moment


Right on Bobby I appreciate the encouragement...although it is emptying my wallet. :laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like Gabe from Bluewater has rounded up a DSG quattro tranny, AWD fuel cell and the complete rear assembly and driveshaft from a few donor vehicles.... YES! this is really happening! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> Looks like Gabe from Bluewater has rounded up a DSG quattro tranny, AWD fuel cell and the complete rear assembly and driveshaft from a few donor vehicles.... YES! this is really happening! :laugh: :thumbup:


Then it's on! The hard parts over (and hopefully the most expensive part), should be mostly R&R from here. If I had a ton of money to throw at my car right now I'd be racing you to the finish, I love your plan. The car should have come to the states in an R20 guise, without question!

Good luck, looking forward to more updates!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

quite the epic build, thanks for sharing! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

in case no one else has said so,...epic build and thread!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

flipflp said:


> Then it's on! The hard parts over (and hopefully the most expensive part), should be mostly R&R from here. If I had a ton of money to throw at my car right now I'd be racing you to the finish, I love your plan. The car should have come to the states in an R20 guise, without question!
> 
> Good luck, looking forward to more updates!


I'd say the hardest part over all these years of doing builds was finding someone who was up to meeting these build challenges, so having Gabe & Luccia at Bluewater Performance onboard as the builders totally puts my mind to ease. He's a pro in every sense of the word and dammit, does he deliver! This morning we are placing the order on the rear assembly w/ diff that they sourced used somewhere. Next is nailing down the tranny as you know there aren't a great deal of DSG quattro/4motion 2.0T cars so we're limited there. The challenges just make it more interesting though. :thumbup: 




VMRWheels said:


> quite the epic build, thanks for sharing! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Thanks Daniel, Im really happy with the direction this one is going. Strangely Im more hyped on this build than I was on the R. Maybe I'm :screwy: LOL!




Dtrain12 said:


> in case no one else has said so,...epic build and thread!


Muchos gracias my man. Im glad you all are along for the journey. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey all. Does anyone know about this system? I am currently on the V1 system as most of you are, however I want better jamming and don't want to add something like a Blinder. I want a slick concealed all in one system. thoughts? Experiences?

Thx,
J-


*[K40 RL360i w/g5 laser jamming]*


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

This is reality. This IS happening... yikes! Rear diff and assembly as well as APR Stg3 kit. I've lost my marbles, officially. :screwy:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

sk8too said:


> 5 of my buddies started out with E-level, we all run V2 now.


Yup, I'd rather have paddles than E-level.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> Yup, I'd rather have paddles than E-level.


Im sure it'll take me a while to understand the difference. Air suspension is all new to me so Im gonna have fun getting used to it and swap out whatever needs to be changed accordingly.

Curious why you like the V2 more? What things will I be looking for that are different?

-J


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Good turbo choice sir.
I went with the same turbo, different supplying kit company.
Goes in next week!

I won't have the benefit of AWD 
You planning to build the motor? rods? springs? fueling?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> Good turbo choice sir.
> I went with the same turbo, different supplying kit company.
> Goes in next week!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah you are about to up the ante? I like that! Are you messing with fueling? Who is doing the software? :beer::thumb up:


APR will be supporting us when we get into the fine tuning portion and yes we are changing out fueling somewhat and possibly new injectors. We want over 400awhp on pump gas and will see if we can make it happen next week when this all starts. It'll be interesting thats for sure, LOL!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> Oh yeah you are about to up the ante? I like that! Are you messing with fueling? Who is doing the software? :beer::thumb up:
> 
> 
> APR will be supporting us when we get into the fine tuning portion and yes we are changing out fueling somewhat and possibly new injectors. We want over 400awhp on pump gas and will see if we can make it happen next week when this all starts. It'll be interesting thats for sure, LOL!


I dunno about uping the ante with you. I am eyeballing ur AWD as possible future depending on how it goes for you and ur total spend...I rather use ur pockets to learn:beer:

I will play it by ear with tuner on requirements to hit goals. Fueling likely requires update to do over 380. My power goals are similar to yours at the crank. The plan is to do what time takes to get there fueling, rods, and springs. Software is being done by AU tuning not sure if we are using a tuner or potentially all custom. I have DSG tune now but not sure how compatable it will all be. 

It's going to be interesting. Our kits have same turbos but that's where similarities end. Everything else we have is going to be a variable.

That and I'll keep my car static.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> I dunno about uping the ante with you.


I was saying are you upping the ante with your own self. Time for some more juice and I know the Auto Union guys will take good care of you. Excited to see what you come up with. Do you use instaHam? If so whats your user name so I can follow the pics/progress? I am @43f on there.



S WORD said:


> I am eyeballing ur AWD as possible future depending on how it goes for you and ur total spend...I rather use ur pockets to learn:beer:


Dude, believe me I'd rather use some one else's pockets for R&D as well. Fortunately Gabe at Bluewater has done a few of these AWD conversions and the parts are ordered now. The most difficult part will be welding in a different rear pan.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> I was saying are you upping the ante with your own self. Time for some more juice and I know the Auto Union guys will take good care of you. Excited to see what you come up with. Do you use instaHam? If so whats your user name so I can follow the pics/progress? I am @43f on there.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, believe me I'd rather use some one else's pockets for R&D as well. Fortunately Gabe at Bluewater has done a few of these AWD conversions and the parts are ordered now. The most difficult part will be welding in a different rear pan.


AU gets my :thumbup: approval. They've been working with me for a while now and I can't say enough about how well they support me! Good or bad they know how to schedule me around my work without asking! I always feel comfortable with my car there. And they interact with you as a customer. Rarity in shops now. they have their own GTX2867 going in a A3 right now I believe. I do not use IG but am not opposed to it. I never really used FB or anything. Now may be the time. I ll let you know when i do.

I only am going with bigger turbo because my K04 seems to be on the way out. I was more or less thrown into the BT thing, I wanted to do it but things more or less forced me to do it. I didn't fight much. I wanted a GTX3071 which I am surprised you didn;t go for being AWD and all. I am going with a stock location kit and the GTX3071 compressor hits the mani in that kit and wouldn't fit. Hopefully stock location kit will help me with SMOG and not swapping everything every two years. I am due for my first smog next sept.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Im sure it'll take me a while to understand the difference. Air suspension is all new to me so Im gonna have fun getting used to it and swap out whatever needs to be changed accordingly.
> 
> Curious why you like the V2 more? What things will I be looking for that are different?
> 
> -J


Imo the valve block isn't that reliable, the elevel auto leveling rods are plastic and snap then your whole system doesn't work. V2 has had its share of software problems, but everything seems to be flawless and you have your ride pressures tank pressure and all that on one display. With Accuair you're gonna need gauges. I think for crazy hard line builds Accuair is the way to go, for a daily driving reliable all info at one glance V2 is awesome. I personally like analog paddle setups. Theyre always gonna work as long as your compressor kicks on and leaks are easy to find. You may love it i messed with the ilevel a few days ago and its kinda cool but isnt really that functional.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Are you switching to a Golf R transmission or using a awd DSG out of something? Can you have BW take pictures of how they secure the rear subframe?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> Imo the valve block isn't that reliable, the elevel auto leveling rods are plastic and snap then your whole system doesn't work. V2 has had its share of software problems, but everything seems to be flawless and you have your ride pressures tank pressure and all that on one display. With Accuair you're gonna need gauges. I think for crazy hard line builds Accuair is the way to go, for a daily driving reliable all info at one glance V2 is awesome. I personally like analog paddle setups. Theyre always gonna work as long as your compressor kicks on and leaks are easy to find. You may love it i messed with the ilevel a few days ago and its kinda cool but isnt really that functional.


So ultimately they both suffer from fundamental flaws, one being software based and the other being hardware centered? Is there a hack for fixing the eLevel auto leveling rods??




kevin splits said:


> Are you switching to a Golf R transmission or using a awd DSG out of something? Can you have BW take pictures of how they secure the rear subframe?


I have a DSG tranny, so no Golf R (since they were only brought here as manuals) I believe we are doing a quattro DSG A3 out of a 2011 car with only 20k on the clock. I will be there so I;ll soot quite a few pics of the undercarriage for everyone here to see. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> So ultimately they both suffer from fundamental flaws, one being software based and the other being hardware centered? Is there a hack for fixing the eLevel auto leveling rods??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I was trying to not be one sided. Airlift does usually have software updates for the V2.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

aaccuair fixed the elevel sensors and now they shouldnt break. you dont need gauges with elevel as long as your install is well done. Elevel is still the best.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> Well I was trying to not be one sided. Airlift does usually have software updates for the V2.


Oh, ok gotcha. I do hope mine is issue free. :thumbup:



Twilliams83 said:


> aaccuair fixed the elevel sensors and now they shouldnt break. you dont need gauges with elevel as long as your install is well done. Elevel is still the best.



Thanks man, #becausebags will be doing the install so I know I'm in capable hands. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Oh, ok gotcha. I do hope mine is issue free. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya doesn't hurt to try it out. If you don't like it you'll be able to trade the elevel for a V2 setup and have a few hundred bucks coming your way.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> Ya doesn't hurt to try it out. If you don't like it you'll be able to trade the elevel for a V2 setup and have a few hundred bucks coming your way.


Exactly, so it won't be a losing proposition either way. We'll see how it goes soon enough. Install is in 2.5 weeks when I return from my current road trip to Bluewater Performance in Denver to have them do the AWD conversion, custom exhaust and APR STG3. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

OK, the big build is officially started and step one is getting my ass out to Denver, Colorado so that Gabe and the BWP folks can start working their magic. As I did when I put the NFTR (Notes From The Road) together on my Golf R build, I will include my whole experience in a sort of Blog style. Hopefully ya'll will appreciate this different approach in our forum. 


*{NFTR.V2}*




_Much of my drive yesterday was during the eve, so I only have a handful of shots from this morning to share. This #cloudporn was somewhere out near Wells, NV._





_Roadtrips always consist of at least one poor snack decision. These were f'ing gross but I had to see what a coffee flavored chip would taste like. I'll save you the trouble, don't do it. You're welcome._





_The Esquire was every bit as lovely as the regal name would suggest.... actually for a small motel it wasn't bad and the owners were pretty cool._





_This morning I peeped this old Courthouse building on my way to get some breakfast._





_Near the summit on my way into the next leg of the trip I pulled over for a classic truckstop whizz and this photo op was staring me in the face. You can see the new K40 rare license plate frame G5 laser decflector here as well. More on the K40 system later and it already saved my bacon (pun-ny?) twice on this trip._




*NEXT UP:* 
Leg #2 from Elko, NV to SL, UT including a little stop off at the legendary Bonneville Salt Flats in Wendover, UT.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Pushing out of Eastern Nevada and out to SLC, Utah and getting closer to finally making Denver where all the magic will happen.


*{NFTR V.3}*



_Shooting off the overpass before torrential downpours in Wendover, NV._





_Pulled into the historic and legendary Bonneville Salt Flats which are as you'd imagine totally submerged currently._





_Moar crappy road trip food which I had no interest in even sampling. Mt. Dew flavored Popcorn._





_Another desolate side road with a rain soaked CC. Its been pouring non-stop on this trip._


*NEXT UP:* 
SL,UT thru Wyoming and into Denver to drop the car off.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Mountain Dew flavored pop corn! Mind=blown


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> Mountain Dew flavored pop corn! Mind=blown


Yeah man its pretty not good overall... :/


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow keep it coming. I like this style of build documenting. Dedication right there. 
Dropped my car off at AU last night, never once did I take a picture or even think to document the event. I just handed them my keys and walked out. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
What's the build time looking like? You sticking around Denver during the build?
Swing by LA on the way back and ill get you a :beer:

I bet that you eat both snacks once in CO.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> Wow keep it coming. I like this style of build documenting. Dedication right there.
> Dropped my car off at AU last night, never once did I take a picture or even think to document the event. I just handed them my keys and walked out. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> What's the build time looking like? You sticking around Denver during the build?
> Swing by LA on the way back and ill get you a :beer:
> ...


Its been so quiet since I started doing these updates I wasn't sure that any of my fellow CC peeps were interested. Awesome news that your car is over in their care. Those guys do good. Whats the timeline for your build looking like? Gabe at Bluewater said for me to expect 2 weeks on this build if we need to special order items etc and I head back to SF on the 10th or 11th with the Vinyl wrap set to start on the 14th. Crazy schedule man! BTW, I may be headed thru LA on my way to SEMA so we can grab a :beer: or two then. :thumb up:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Final destination on this leg of the trip is Denver home of Bluewater Performance and the birthplace of the worlds first 2.0T 4-Motion DSG CC.... hopefully! :laugh:


*{NFTR V.4}*




_This was the first portion of Wyoming as I left the Park City, UT (think Sundance Festival) so I don't know that this area had a name but lets call it Stellar View Valley._





_Right before another set of downpours I shot the last pic of the CC being dry before heading into Colorado._





_Pure crap.. literally. Its Coyote poo dung in a decorative paper satchel. Im going to be sick..._





_There she is about to go under the knife and parked next to my glorious rental.Haha!_






_So here is the fuel cell out of a 3.6 CC and the rear diff/ control arms etc out of a 4-Motion Tiguan all destined to go into my CC along with the driveshaft and Quattro DSG tranny which will arrive in the AM._


*UP NEXT:*
Tomorrow I deal with Tornado warnings and we get the awol transmission as well as starting the tear down of the drive train and engine.







.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.5}* 




_Second day in town and the work begins, check it._





_"You know, Denver if you didn't want me around you coulda' just said something. No need to bring a tornado into the argument."_





_Up she goes in preparation for some slicing' and dicin'...._





_Had to grab some supplies at the King Sooper and I ran right into this. WTF is REALLY going on? Yuck!_





_The entire undercarriage has been stripped clean of all its former FWD glory._





_Here is the donor trans out of a 2010 A3 DSG Quattro it needs a lick and a promise, but nothing a bit of elbow grease and solvents can't fix. This one had 40k on the clock which is the same as my CC. BTW the trans out of my CC is up for sale if you or anyone you know needs one. Finders fee paid if you hook me up with someone via PM._ 


*NEXT UP:*

APR items galore arrive as do the Passat Alltrack mirror caps, blindspot mirrors and the driveshaft.


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

You know they make a 4Motion CC with a VR6, right? I was thinking of building a turbo VR6 CC for a short time, then reality kicked in.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

ecirwin said:


> You know they make a 4Motion CC with a VR6, right? I was thinking of building a turbo VR6 CC for a short time, then reality kicked in.


I don't want to be negative, but I think the reason for this build's direction is because they DON'T make a 4Motion 2.0T. Pretty sure everyone is well aware of the VR6 4Mo, but big turbo 4 cylinder whooosh phshhphshhh racekor is much better.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

How long is the build "supposed to" take them?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

ecirwin said:


> You know they make a 4Motion CC with a VR6, right? I was thinking of building a turbo VR6 CC for a short time, then reality kicked in.


Im a die hard 2.0T guy having had a 2006 A3, 2009 TTS, 2012 Golf R and now this 2013 CC, all of which were 2.0T so I have a kinship with this engine now, LOL! BTW I am in Denver until the 10th we should grab some dinner soon. Still have my cell number from last year?




flipflp said:


> I don't want to be negative, but I think the reason for this build's direction is because they DON'T make a 4Motion 2.0T. Pretty sure everyone is well aware of the VR6 4Mo, but big turbo 4 cylinder whooosh phshhphshhh racekor is much better.


Isn't it kind of a trip that VW didn't make the car that I am building? Well I meant the 2.0T DSG AWD car that is. There are no 4-motion 2.0T cars with DSG at all from VW, only the A3 and TTS from Audi. Weird huh?




snobrdrdan said:


> How long is the build "supposed to" take them?


Well, there may be snags along the way so Gabe quoted until the 10th to be safe. He plans to be done before that Im sure but its a tone of work. AWD, stage3+, custom exhaust and Air ride set up. This won't be like my sh!tty build in Tempe, AZ its getting done correctly this time. Big time lesson learned. :thumbup:


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> Im a die hard 2.0T guy having had a 2006 A3, 2009 TTS, 2012 Golf R and now this 2013 CC, all of which were 2.0T so I have a kinship with this engine now, LOL! BTW I am in Denver until the 10th we should grab some dinner soon. Still have my cell number from last year?


Yes, I still have your number and I replied to your text, but I haven't heard back on that. We need to definitely meet up while you are in town. I would love to see the CC before you take it back too. Give me another shout out when you have time for dinner or whatever.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

iMod.:R said:


> Oh yeah you are about to up the ante? I like that! Are you messing with fueling? Who is doing the software? :beer::thumb up:
> 
> 
> APR will be supporting us when we get into the fine tuning portion and yes we are changing out fueling somewhat and possibly new injectors. We want over 400awhp on pump gas and will see if we can make it happen next week when this all starts. It'll be interesting thats for sure, LOL!


what a ****ing joke


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

*{NFTR V.6}*




_Stripping the car down even more here in loverly and finally dry Denver, CO._





_These guys made me feel like I was visiting family. Seeing the European Car mag plaque was a nice surprise._





_One of the unknowns was whether or not we'd have to yank the rear floor pan and as it turns out you do. Mostly because the rear diff need these indentations for the right/left exhaust pipes and the rear diff. I marked them so you can see the difference._





_I really like that Gabe literally gets into his work. Ain't nuthin' to it but to just do it!_






_All the bits and pieces from APR and OEM+ including the Passat Alltrack mirror caps and W12 Phaeton exhaust tips. _



*NEXT UP:*
Bags and more bits for the AWD swap show up and the STG3 rebuild begins.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

iMod.:R said:


> Well, there may be snags along the way so Gabe quoted until the 10th to be safe. He plans to be done before that Im sure but its a tone of work. AWD, stage3+, custom exhaust and Air ride set up. This won't be like my sh!tty build in Tempe, AZ its getting done correctly this time. Big time lesson learned. :thumbup:


A week...not too bad.

Just started following the thread & I definitely like where it's going.

I didn't see it mentioned....but why specifically did you go to this shop? Have they done this swap before?

Doubtful, but are you helping at all? (don't know if they'd let you or not)
Or just watching/paying for it, lol?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I gotta ask, what do you do for a living? You got lots of time off, great photography skills, editing skills, great typography skills, and apparently a decent living to trade through your cars and parts. Most people have some of these factors, not all.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> A week...not too bad.
> 
> Just started following the thread & I definitely like where it's going.
> 
> ...


I chose Bluewater because my last build which was a 700+ HP Golf R was in the shtter and they saved the car after this fab shop in Tempe wrecked it. Long story but the short answer is I trust Gabe and BWP with my cars and he has done a half dozen or more AWD swaps so far though not on a CC. I took a week off work to film and document the swap so i can make a short film and present it to Vortex as a potential project they can highlight. Mostly though, im just paying for it LOL!




Nethers said:


> I gotta ask, what do you do for a living? You got lots of time off, great photography skills, editing skills, great typography skills, and apparently a decent living to trade through your cars and parts. Most people have some of these factors, not all.


Right on man thanks for the compliment and im glad people are enjoying the journey. I am a video producer and staff member of goldRush Rally however all the money for these builds comes from parlaying parts from one project to the next. I could not afford to do this otherwise with the mortgage etc.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.7}*




_Crazy Ben monkeying around while I snuck a shot and now its time to finish ripping everything else out of the car including the fuel tank._





_New parts porn with the APR inline pump which will be installed along with some custom tuning via the homies at APR. We are hoping to get an additional 12-18HP out of this pump, conservatively of course. Fingers crossed for more into the mid-twenties._





_4th Gen Haldex comp. controller to give me more push than pull if you know what I mean. _





_Always something nutty going down at Bluewater and this MK2 Rally (the real deal, not a replica) is being converted to AWD and has a huge 2.5 BT lump under the bonnet. This is an absolutely insane car. Props to whomever owns this one._





_The weather is great so Im gonna go hit another ride (bike pornage for those who care) _ :thumbup:


*NEXT UP:*
She starts going back together beginning with the STG3+ engine rebuild and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## 2014ccrline (Sep 4, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> I'd be hyped to get some advice from my CC peeps on this whole wheel decision. The car will be bagged and I'm looking into a set of HREs. Either the RS103 (top) or my current wheels off the Golf R with new lips etc which are the Vintage Series 505. TIA for the ideas.
> J


OMG, this is the exact hood/grill combination that I have wanted since I first saw a CC. You've photoshopped the pictures, I think because recent pictures of your car show it as original. Has anyone actually done this modification? Is the idea simply to use a 2012 hood, or is there an easier was to fill in the notch? Is there a source for the grill idea? (So much nicer than a blackout logo - although I have toyed with using tape or paint to black out only 1/2 of the grill.) 

Love what you are doing with the 4motion. Burning front rubber feels just a little "wrong" when it happens. Have thought of the 4motion option. Of course my BRAND NEW 2014 R-Line with 2,000 miles is sitting at the dealer waiting to swap out a bad DSG.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*SELLING THESE VIA THE CLASSIFIEDS:*
*[19" HRE 505s FOR SALE (CC Fitment)]*


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

2014ccrline said:


> OMG, this is the exact hood/grill combination that I have wanted since I first saw a CC. You've photoshopped the pictures, I think because recent pictures of your car show it as original. Has anyone actually done this modification? Is the idea simply to use a 2012 hood, or is there an easier was to fill in the notch? Is there a source for the grill idea? (So much nicer than a blackout logo - although I have toyed with using tape or paint to black out only 1/2 of the grill.)
> 
> Love what you are doing with the 4motion. Burning front rubber feels just a little "wrong" when it happens. Have thought of the 4motion option. Of course my BRAND NEW 2014 R-Line with 2,000 miles is sitting at the dealer waiting to swap out a bad DSG.


Hold on a sec, bad trans in a 2014? Man I feel for ya, that blows and I can only assume that the dealership is backing you and paying for the repair?Yep, keen eye and you are correct sir. These pics are just chopped. The photo below is not. It's a dude named Alex who just showed at H20i...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*NFTR V.9*





_Big day for the car to start coming together again which will take the better part of 5 days including one late evening at some point this week. Possibly an all-nighter, we'll see._





_I like seeing this 600+ AWHP Mk5 Rabbit with 2.5BT swap every morning. This is the car that snatched many a title at the Tuner GP a few years back._





_Jeez thats a lot or crap going back into the car. Upfront is most of the AWD conversion parts, then on the upper left you got the A3q DSG trans as well as the Airlift Performance bag set up and E-Level gear. Of course to the right of that is all the STG3+ products and some OEM tidbits._





_Comparing the Intercooler thickness...yeah I'd bet the APR unit will quell heatsoak quite nicely._





_The APR kit was installed out of the car today because we knew there would be some fabbing on the oil lines due to the fitment of the front shortened axle._





_This is what made me smile from ear-to-ear. 4-Motion driveshaft finally mounted to this car. Additionally you can see that the boys mounted up the 3.6 saddle tank style fuel cell. Coming together indeed!_


*NEXT UP:*
The fellows at Bluewater Performance start finding issues that we need to get creative and resourceful to overcome. That and more work on the AWD set up, tomorrow.

.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> *NFTR V.9*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::beer:

Just speechless. Lots of respect for the work u and bluewater are doing.

For a minute there in the parts pic it looks like fuel tank would mount fill tube on left side of vehicle, but that must not be true since u didn't complain about any issues.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

just like your R i can't wait to see this thing finished :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2014ccrline (Sep 4, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Hold on a sec, bad trans in a 2014? Man I feel for ya, that blows and I can only assume that the dealership is backing you and paying for the repair?Yep, keen eye and you are correct sir. These pics are just chopped. The photo below is not. It's a dude named Alex who just showed at H20i...


Oh yea, 100% dealer cooperation. Gave me a 2014 Passat loaner. Waiting on a replacement DSG to arrive. All under warranty. 

Love the look on these custom front ends. This is a "must have."


----------



## 2014ccrline (Sep 4, 2014)

2014ccrline said:


> Oh yea, 100% dealer cooperation. Gave me a 2014 Passat loaner. Waiting on a replacement DSG to arrive. All under warranty.
> 
> Love the look on these custom front ends. This is a "must have."


OK. . . . Kind of feeling like a stalker. . . . But, I found Alex the owner of this amazing CC:


http://www.placefoto.com/index.php/n/dumped_cc


----------



## 2014ccrline (Sep 4, 2014)

2014ccrline said:


> OK. . . . Kind of feeling like a stalker. . . . But, I found Alex the owner of this amazing CC:
> 
> 
> http://www.placefoto.com/index.php/n/dumped_cc


And, now I found the grill:

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/204008...2012-2013&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Just speechless. Lots of respect for the work u and Bluewater are doing.
> 
> For a minute there in the parts pic it looks like fuel tank would mount fill tube on left side of vehicle, but that must not be true since u didn't complain about any issues.


Gabe and Ben are a talented Duo and are making quick work of the conversion. The whole rear assembly should be in the car and linked up to the driveshaft later today! As far as the fuel tank it bolted right up and there were a few small issues they found which I'll post up here. Its exciting man, almost done with the hardware. opcorn:




notavr said:


> just like your R i can't wait to see this thing finished :thumbup::thumbup:


Haha, its going so much better than that nightmare! :laugh:




2014ccrline said:


> Oh yea, 100% dealer cooperation. Gave me a 2014 Passat loaner. Waiting on a replacement DSG to arrive. All under warranty.
> 
> Love the look on these custom front ends. This is a "must have."


Thats what I'm talking about. That 2014 Passat is nice and all, it just doesn't feel as good as the CC. We need to get together a GB and have Black Forest Industries make these grilles. Just kicking ideas around. :beer:




2014ccrline said:


> OK. . . . Kind of feeling like a stalker. . . . But, I found Alex the owner of this amazing CC:
> 
> 
> http://www.placefoto.com/index.php/n/dumped_cc


Sometimes you gotta snoop to get to the bottom of things. Thanks for sharing the link. I really want a badgeless grille too.

.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

*{NFTR V.9}*




_Big timing it now as parts go together to get stuffed back into el' whip._





Today a set of BSH Motor Mounts just arrived and they look pretty damn good. ever since my A3 that was stage 2, I've been set on getting motor mounts to give that solid feeling as I still don't trust the stockies once the car is putting down bigger numbers.

*If you want to read up on these all black marvels, peep the linkage below:*
*[BSH Speedshop TSI MotorMounts]*





_Gabe knew he'd have to mod a few parts of this TSI kit since it isn't AWD specific. So here he is taking measurements to re-route one of the oil lines.
_




_That line specifically is the turbo feed-line which was cut and re-welded to angle away from the axle and the turbo was clocked 5 degrees away from the axle since no 2.0tsi dsg 4-motion car exists for an off the shelf solution._





_Here is the nearly rebuilt rear assembly which will be loaded into place tonight or tomorrow morning. This will add around 210lbs in total. Small price to pay for AWD reliability and functionality. _ :thumbup:


*NEXT UP:*
Gabe and the boys hoist the AWD into place and get the driveshaft hooked up as well as setting some of the air ride bits in place.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice. If i lived closer i would come over to see this beast


----------



## 2014ccrline (Sep 4, 2014)

2014ccrline said:


> And, now I found the grill:
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/204008...2012-2013&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


OK, sorry. False hope here. They are selling a lower grill. That said, the seller claims to be a manufacturer, so I am contacting him. 

I'm also up for a Group Buy that was mentioned above.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> Very nice. If i lived closer i would come over to see this beast


Yeah that would be a haul-and-a-half to get out here!




2014ccrline said:


> OK, sorry. False hope here. They are selling a lower grill. That said, the seller claims to be a manufacturer, so I am contacting him.
> 
> I'm also up for a Group Buy that was mentioned above.


Bummer about the lower grille however you have a good idea to talk with them about a badge less grille. Who knows maybe it'll happen. Let us know what they say. :beer:

.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.10}*




_More progress being made as the rear assembly is rebuilt and set to go in along with the engine tomorrow, which is the BIG day._





_Added the Gen4 comp controller by Haldex for more push than pull. This is a must have mod for AWD cars._





_United Motorsport now makes their own solid rear trailing arm bushing (available via Bluewater) which you can see pressed in. Bagged cars put a ton of stress on that OEM rubber bushing and introduce quite a bit of fore to aft movement slop. This tidies it all up. More on this ingenious product soon._





_Ben cranks on the trailing arm in preparation of raising that whole assembly into place._





_Done!_


*NEXT UP:*
Engine, rear suspension and more get put back into the car.


----------



## 2014ccrline (Sep 4, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Bummer about the lower grille however you have a good idea to talk with them about a badge less grille. Who knows maybe it'll happen. Let us know what they say. :beer:
> 
> .


Yea. . . . Got an email back, no help. Looks like they only have order takers. 

Looks like we need to get a group buy together, or maybe. . . ????


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

2014ccrline said:


> Yea. . . . Got an email back, no help. Looks like they only have order takers.
> 
> Looks like we need to get a group buy together, or maybe. . . ????


Seriously right?!! Who else could do it, JOM? I wont be doing that mod or the Sunroof before SEMA as we already have our hands full and if i can get the wrap and the HREs built in time it will be a blessing!


----------



## 2014ccrline (Sep 4, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Seriously right?!! Who else could do it, JOM? I wont be doing that mod or the Sunroof before SEMA as we already have our hands full and if i can get the wrap and the HREs built in time it will be a blessing!


I love your mods, and the ideas, and the Grill is a fantastic look.....I am still a NEWBY, so I don't know who JOM is.....but more importantly, I don't want to hijack this thread because this thread really is about the amazing work you are doing on the 4motion conversion.

So.....if some of the regulars can point me and us in the right direction - maybe a new thread, I don't know.....there seems to be plenty of interest for a badge free grill (make mine Chrome, please) so, maybe a group buy is what we need to explore.

As an aside, the "dumped_cc" guy ALSO completely covered up the REAR EMBLEM TOO - and it looks great. I was toying with doing that and - ok, this might be wild, but in place of the Rear Emblem, using the old Volkswagen script like you might see on the back of an old Bug or an old Van. Might look cool.....or totally lame.

JC


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

2014ccrline said:


> I love your mods, and the ideas, and the Grill is a fantastic look.....I am still a NEWBY, so I don't know who JOM is.....but more importantly, I don't want to hijack this thread because this thread really is about the amazing work you are doing on the 4motion conversion.
> 
> So.....if some of the regulars can point me and us in the right direction - maybe a new thread, I don't know.....there seems to be plenty of interest for a badge free grill (make mine Chrome, please) so, maybe a group buy is what we need to explore.
> 
> ...


JOM is a German company that makes products for our cars that don't break the bank. Its distributed through Black Forest Industries (whom kick ass, BTW) and they may be a good resource to talk to about running these. I like the idea of the throwback emblem. I would do something along those lines on the badge less grill too.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.11}*



_Getting it done. Today is a huge transformation day. _





_Totally barren underbelly, not even a fuel tank under there anymore._





_Gabe had to cut out a 10" opening to accommodate the siphon pump for the saddle tank and that was first on the list this morning. Fortunately for all involved VW was kind enough to have an indentation already pressed into the sheet metal as a guide._





_Pardon the piss poor quality of this pic I was just overly excited to see that the whole rear assemble including diff is finally mounted and the driveshaft affixed. Ah, progress!_





_The engine in its now STG3+ form is ready to be docked to the muthaship!_






_All set in place on her new BSH Motor Mounts the easy part is done....
_


*NEXT UP:*
Wiring up the pump and more re-assembly. I have to hand it to Bluewater they are making very steady progress just as promised. Not bad guys. :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

That is quite the progress...engine is looking good with downpipe rat tail.


----------



## 2014ccrline (Sep 4, 2014)

What an amazing project. Just looking at the disassembled car would make me nervous. Great job!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

S WORD said:


> That is quite the progress...engine is looking good with downpipe rat tail.


Haha! Talkin' bout that rat tail! These dudes are cooking along and I have to be back in SF by Tuesday morning for the wrap. At this point it looks like its going to happen which is great. 




2014ccrline said:


> What an amazing project. Just looking at the disassembled car would make me nervous. Great job!


I too would be freaked out, however what these guys did with my Golf R is unparalleled. So I have the ultimate trust in them to make a magical moment happen with this build. If you have an interest in seeing what went down, here is the thread below.


*LINKAGE:*
*[the PRJCTR chronicles THREAD]*


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Damn. OEM+ awesomeness abounds. ROW gets so much cool stuff that I cannot even locate part numbers for.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Damnit I want those automatic mirrors... so dope haha


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Damnit I want those automatic mirrors... so dope haha


We get shafted in the US on all the cool add on creature comfort bits...and AWD 2.0T DSGs. :banghead:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.12}*



_Buttoning up the whip is well underway. We ran into a small issue today. The starter off the TSI trans doesn't fit in the orifice of the FSI A3q trans so we had to buy a rebuilt starter. It was only around $150- so not that bad.
_




_Big view to the rear so you can see how the driveshaft is resting in the tunnel. We're fortunate that VW tends to be modular in their planning process. Makes a swap like this doable._






_Under the front subframe you can see the new BSH Pendulum Mount in place._





_Another major issue is that the Quattro trans needs a shorter passenger side axle so we are having it shortened and it should arrive again tomorrow in time to finish the suspension.
_




_Engine bay looking more together now and as you can see the APR FMIC is now popped into place. _






_Up on the front of the grille in the pic above you can see the K40 stealth sensor. Here is a close up of that piece for those who like to geek out about tech stuff!_




*NEXT UP:*
Swapping out the TSI DP for a Golf R version and addressing the exhaust, which will be slightly tricky.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Lots of progress, but today, the 10th, is/was the deadline.

Seems close though....will it be finished? 
_
Cue dramatic music: dunh, dunh, duh_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> Lots of progress, but today, the 10th, is/was the deadline.
> 
> Seems close though....will it be finished?
> _
> Cue dramatic music: dunh, dunh, duh_


Haha! Well I am spreading the progress out a bit to keep it interesting, I can say that all the surgical steel, Y-pipes and Vibrant resonators we need for Gabe to build the exhaust are due to arrive this morning so he can do his thing. We're still waiting on the shortened axle which should be here mid-day and finally wiring of the fueling and air ride management.

If they pull another late night again, I'd say they'll nail the deadline. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

iMod.:R said:


> Damn. OEM+ awesomeness abounds. ROW gets so much cool stuff that I cannot even locate part numbers for.


Gimme a shout. Happy to help you source those parts. :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Gimme a shout. Happy to help you source those parts. :thumbup:


Thanks Dion, I may do just that after SEMA.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Enjoying the influx of updates! Twas nice to get together for dinner the other night. Interested in a small Cars n Coffee tomorrow morning?


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

By no means do I hope this comes off wrong, but I have been following your build from the start and it is a sick one to say the least. My question is, and forgive me if it has been asked, will your parts list and upgrade list be different for the pre 2013 model so say my 2010 Model wanted to undertake the same mod would it be possible or would I need another line up of parts. I also wondered through the process was an Audi A5 AWD transmission an option or was only the A3 DSG an option.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> Enjoying the influx of updates! Twas nice to get together for dinner the other night. Interested in a small Cars n Coffee tomorrow morning?


Thanks again man it was cool seeing you again and meeting your lady. 




Eurofication said:


> By no means do I hope this comes off wrong, but I have been following your build from the start and it is a sick one to say the least. My question is, and forgive me if it has been asked, will your parts list and upgrade list be different for the pre 2013 model so say my 2010 Model wanted to undertake the same mod would it be possible or would I need another line up of parts. I also wondered through the process was an Audi A5 AWD transmission an option or was only the A3 DSG an option.


Im not sure there ever was a DSG 2.0T Quattro A5 however we used the A3q because its a true DSG and the only option for 2.0T, DSG and AWD. I need to ask Gabe about the part lists for you. Ill check in with him.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*
{NFTR V.13}*




_Getting through most of the exhaust on the car now with Mr. Gabe._






_The APR DP from the TSI kit had to be swapped out for the Golf R DP because of the driveshaft factor._





_Here is the long run of piping. Gabe uses surgical steel on his exhaust systems for quality and sound purposes, so this should be an interesting one._





_Major bends ahead. This is where it's gets tricky working in tight spaces Gabe is routing the exhaust around the rear diff and sway bar. Look at the quality of those small clean welds...seriously, thats very clean work! _





_Tack welding our single 3" to dual 2.5" Y-pipes reducer into place which will sit just beyond the fuel tank headed rearward._





_Clamping up the Y-pipe section and on to the last set of Vibrant resonators with an additional set of 2.5"-to-2.5" Y-pipes which will mount to the Phaeton exhaust tips._


*NEXT UP:*
Wiring in the new APR inline fuel pump.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Eurofication said:


> By no means do I hope this comes off wrong, but I have been following your build from the start and it is a sick one to say the least. My question is, and forgive me if it has been asked, will your parts list and upgrade list be different for the pre 2013 model so say my 2010 Model wanted to undertake the same mod would it be possible or would I need another line up of parts. I also wondered through the process was an Audi A5 AWD transmission an option or was only the A3 DSG an option.


No it wont work. Plus it's a S-tronic Auto. It's a longitudinal mounted 2.0T in the A5, not transverse like a fwd based car.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks Kev, I was sure the A5 trans was not an option for our cars and those two factors were the reason which you confirmed. :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.14}*




_Putting the "plus" in STG3+ by digging deeper into the fueling aspect of the new engine set up._





_Ryan and Ben (whom did most of the work on my car) having a cig and waiting out the torrential downpour that was bone dry within 1 hour. Silly-ass Denver weather. _





_Ben discovered the excess space hiding beneath this cowl was an ideal spot for the APR inline fuel pump._





_Not only does it fit in nicely, it's easier to service and it required way less work than running the lines all the way down to the rear 1/4 of the car, where they are typically mounted._





_Engine bay is all tidied up and you can see the new Fuel pump controller next to the battery, pretty hyped on this set up. Now to test drive it which happens tomorrow!_



*NEXT UP:*
Wiring up the E-Level and running all the airlines.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> *{NFTR V.14}*
> 
> 
> 
> _Not only does it fit in nicely, it's easier to service and it required way less work than running the lines all the way down to the rear 1/4 of the car, where they are typically mounted._


You'll hear the pump running there though and wonder what the whine will be  Especially since the front cowl will resonate it against the firewall.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

[HR][/HR]


[email protected] said:


> You'll hear the pump running there though and wonder what the whine will be  Especially since the front cowl will resonate it against the firewall.


They added little rubber dampening "feet" to it to cut down on that noise which was pretty wise. Glad these guys have an eye for the details. Another NFTR update later tonight, but I am back in California now, and driving past Sacto Vic. Not trying to make you homesick or nuthin'! .


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.15}*





_Second to last day in Denver as the BWP boys work hard to achieve the deadline of 14 days from when I get there until when I left. Obviously these updates are spread out a bit after the fact. They were real time until last Saturday. This is the Sunday update if that makes sense. Tomorrow is Mondays update and the last day I was in Denver, CO. while they dialed it all in._






_Here is Ben destroying my car with a grinder. Just kidding, buddy! He's clearing the metal flashing next to the mounting point for the air compressor._






_Mounted up and ready for a close up, the ViAir 400c is hidden behind the rear bumper next to the frame rail._






_Ben and Gabe chose to mount up all the Accuair management behind the passenger side trunk interior panel.
_






_E-Level sensors on custom brackets in the rear._



*NEXT UP:*
Final day in Denver an a bit of an unveiling coming up.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

That compressor isn't gonna last long. Should be mounted upright in the trunk.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

That compressor isn't gonna last long if you're gonna be daily driving this car. If it's gonna be a show queen garage parked 90% of the time then ok. Should be mounted upright away from the elements as in the open you're gonna get tons of moisture and probably decent amounts of waterpumped into your tank, and if you have a water trap it's probably gonna be full all the time. Those Vairs don't like to keep their diaphragms together mounted any other way but upright, idk why but some of them will stay together mounted sideways for awhile.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> That compressor isn't gonna last long. Should be mounted upright in the trunk.


I asked about that and the answer I've gotten from BWP, TST and #becausebags is that they just shouldn't be mounted sideways however if there is a problem with that I'd be happy to read the articles about them breaking down if you fwd them to me. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> I asked about that and the answer I've gotten from BWP, TST and #becausags is that they just shouldn't be mounted sideways however if there is a problem with that I'd be happy to read the articles about them breaking down if you fwd them to me. :thumbup:


I'm pretty sure Vair themselves say the compressors should be mounted upright only. Upside down is still not the same as right side up. Right side up the rod is pushing the piston, upside down its pulling the mass of the piston. Hey maybe itll be fine, keep us posted on the Vairs life span :beer:

also I for some reason thought you were from Indiana or something :screwy: Now I see SF so maybe you'll be fine having the compressor directly in the elements. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kevin splits said:


> I'm pretty sure Vair themselves say the compressors should be mounted upright only. Upside down is still not the same as right side up. Right side up the rod is pushing the piston, upside down its pulling the mass of the piston. Hey maybe itll be fine, keep us posted on the Vairs life span :beer:
> 
> also I for some reason thought you were from Indiana or something :screwy: Now I see SF so maybe you'll be fine having the compressor directly in the elements. :beer:



Yeah I am in SF which is in general pretty mild weather wise. what I really want is a different compressor that isn't quite as loud. Any thoughts on that? We added the muffler to the Viair already.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Yeah I am in SF which is in general pretty mild weather wise. what I really want is a different compressor that isn't quite as loud. Any thoughts on that? We added the muffler to the Viair already.


Air Zenith obd2 is probably the quietest. But $350 is alot for a 200psi compressor, but there's tons of reviews on how super quiet they are. From experience you really can't even hear it in the trunk when your driving with music on. Without music on you can hear a faint hum, and that's in a hatchback, a sealed off trunk like in a CC you probably can't hear anything. The cooling fan is probably louder than, if not just as loud as the compressor itself.


----------



## kenneth3331 (Oct 17, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> So the car got dropped off along with these OEM items and the R-Line front bumper for paintage. These were all sourced through a dealership. I refuse to cut corners in this build because it caused such stress and disappointment when I tried to cheap out on labor/parts for the Golf R build. If I can't afford it, I'll wait and save up until I can afford it later. Thats the beauty of picking up editing side jobs. Fuels the car addiction and makes a fellow work harder for that dangling carrot. :beer::thumbup:



Hi Bro i would like to convert my CC to r-line can you provide me the full part num , appreciate if you can help THank you


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

iMod.:R said:


> *NEXT UP:*
> Final day in Denver an a bit of an unveiling coming up.


So they're a week past the deadline?

Was this planned ahead (worst case)/not an issue for you though?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kenneth3331 said:


> Hi Bro i would like to convert my CC to r-line can you provide me the full part num , appreciate if you can help THank you


Im happy to do that however the invoice with part numbers etc is buried in my garage as I am mid-move. I'll try and find it when I am there tomorrow afternoon and post it up here. Do you want the bumper parts only? Sideskirt?

J




snobrdrdan said:


> So they're a week past the deadline?
> 
> Was this planned ahead (worst case)/not an issue for you though?


No they aren't a week late they hit the 2 week point on the nose. The updates are still coming because I was road tripping home and had to catch up on my 9-5 job. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.16}*





_These updates are continuing because I was road tripping with no internet and then had to be back at my 9-5 catching up. In actuality, Bluewater took my car in on 9.29 and gave it back to me fully built on 10.13 which is exactly 2 weeks. They also ran the shop working on other customers cars at the same time. To me, that is utterly amazing for a hal;f a month to do an AWD swap, E-level bags, STG3+ and custom exhaust. Those guys rule!_





_Engine is totally complete now and I have to say as always APR did their homework. I especially like the fuel pump controller near the battery. Great piece of engineering there._





_Ben tossed on the mirror caps off the Passat Alltrack which will play into the final color scheme of the cart once its wrapped._





_We got the APR file loading into the car. Sadly I was in a big hurry to leave Denver and get back to work, so we didn't get to Dyno the car. Maybe somewhere in SoCal or Vegas next month I can get that done._





_Here is my sista from anotha' mista, Luccia flashing the TCU (aka DSG) tune onto the car which has been frighteningly good fun so far. Shifts are so quick it ain't even right!_





_Grabbing a quick load at the Kum & Go._


*NEXT UP:*
Heading into Wyoming and some more driving impressions.


----------



## kenneth3331 (Oct 17, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Im happy to do that however the invoice with part numbers etc is buried in my garage as I am mid-move. I'll try and find it when I am there tomorrow afternoon and post it up here. Do you want the bumper parts only? Sideskirt?
> 
> J
> 
> ...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kenneth3331 said:


> iMod.:R said:
> 
> 
> > Im happy to do that however the invoice with part numbers etc is buried in my garage as I am mid-move. I'll try and find it when I am there tomorrow afternoon and post it up here. Do you want the bumper parts only? Sideskirt?
> ...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.17}*






_Hittin' the road through Wyoming, bagged for the first time and taking it easy on the STG3+....kind of._ 





_First stop was in Laramie, WY where we had a bit of a gas leak from one of hose clamps. It was a $1.00 fix, literally and then we were back on the road. I guess the HPFP got pissed at me, LOL!_







_This was up at Elk Mountain, rest stop in Wyoming. So the thing about bags was I always assumed they would feel soft and spongy which is not at all the case. They feel almost the same as stock suspension in terms of comfort, yet are lower and stiffer in the corners inspiring confidence. I am a fan of how you can raise up to drive over ruts and gravel like I did to get this pic. So far I'm into that baggie lifestyle._ :beer:


*NEXT UP:*
Rolling through Salt Lake City, UT once again and onto Bonneville Speedway.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

iMod.:R said:


> No they aren't a week late they hit the 2 week point on the nose. The updates are still coming because I was road tripping home and had to catch up on my 9-5 job. :beer:


Oh...you had said the 10th before

Regardless, glad they got it all done. AMAZING project here :thumbup:


----------



## kenneth3331 (Oct 17, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> kenneth3331 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you do me a favor Ken, hit me with an email and lets stay in contact that way so I can get you those numbers.
> ...


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Oh...you had said the 10th before
> 
> Regardless, glad they got it all done. AMAZING project here :thumbup:


Dan to give you perspective my car went in for turbo install about same time maybe a few days later, just a turbo and I am still waiting on a tune. BW did the AWD, Exhaust, Motor, Fueling, Tuning, and bags in less time. Thats just nuts and incredible. I wish my build was moved along that quick. 

I think BW deserves more than a :thumbup::beer: here. Well done on their part.

iMod did you do internals? are you going to do internal?


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Damn. OEM+ awesomeness abounds. ROW gets so much cool stuff that I cannot even locate part numbers for.


HI! I'm a cc owner from Spain. I'm so interested in that improvement. How do you do that? is a modification of vcds? or is a module you can put in obd? thank you for your information.
Your car is absolutly awsome!!


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

http://blog.naver.com/onepump/100181799927
it's not a simple mod at all...
first all parts are customized from other car ( i heard someone made this out of parts from Hyundai Equus )
it is not plug and play



dann1983 said:


> HI! I'm a cc owner from Spain. I'm so interested in that improvement. How do you do that? is a modification of vcds? or is a module you can put in obd? thank you for your information.
> Your car is absolutly awsome!!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> Oh...you had said the 10th before
> 
> Regardless, glad they got it all done. AMAZING project here :thumbup:


The 10th was the plan and Bluewater finished all of their work in time, we had to wait for APR to tweak their software for a little something "extra" which they completed on that Monday. All in all Im sure you'll agree that quality of work in such a short time span is pretty special. :beer::thumbup:




kenneth3331 said:


> iMod.:R said:
> 
> 
> > Sure , will send your an email . thanks J
> ...


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

akipal said:


> http://blog.naver.com/onepump/100181799927
> it's not a simple mod at all...
> first all parts are customized from other car ( i heard someone made this out of parts from Hyundai Equus )
> it is not plug and play


I'm sorry. I want to know the other mod. Automatic folding mirrors with the key fob (remote control). I've been searching in google but i did'nt found nothing clear. I only found an OBD module which do this function. Have you got this function with this one? or is a VCDS coding? Thank you for all and sorry for my poor english


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

iMod.:R said:


> The 10th was the plan and Bluewater finished all of their work in time, we had to wait for APR to tweak their software for a little something "extra" which they completed on that Monday. All in all Im sure you'll agree that quality of work in such a short time span is pretty special. :beer::thumbup:


It came out awesome & you're right that it was a lot of work....I just meant to walk away from "life" to do all this for a (planned) week, but then it ends up taking two weeks....know what I mean?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

dann1983 said:


> I'm sorry. I want to know the other mod. Automatic folding mirrors with the key fob (remote control). I've been searching in google but i did'nt found nothing clear. I only found an OBD module which do this function. Have you got this function with this one? or is a VCDS coding? Thank you for all and sorry for my poor english


Its a set of side mirrors with a different motor available in the EU market. I haven't sourced a set yet for myself. Where are you located?




snobrdrdan said:


> It came out awesome & you're right that it was a lot of work....I just meant to walk away from "life" to do all this for a (planned) week, but then it ends up taking two weeks....know what I mean?



I was trying to find a post where I misstated that I had only planned for this insane amount of work to be stuffed into only one week. I'd hate for people to think I am delusional, LOL! It was supposed to be two weeks from the get-go based on the quote from a post I did on 10.1.2014 below. Fortunately for me as an editor I was able to take a hard drive full of footage for the dealership I work for, with me to Colorado and edit for one of those two weeks and stay productive. So for me at least normal "life" marched forward. :beer:

*10.1.2014*


iMod.:R said:


> Its been so quiet since I started doing these updates I wasn't sure that any of my fellow CC peeps were interested. Awesome news that your car is over in their care. Those guys do good. Whats the timeline for your build looking like? Gabe at Bluewater said for me to expect 2 weeks on this build if we need to special order items etc and I head back to SF on the 10th or 11th with the Vinyl wrap set to start on the 14th. Crazy schedule man! BTW, I may be headed thru LA on my way to SEMA so we can grab a :beer: or two then. :thumb up:


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Its a set of side mirrors with a different motor available in the EU market. I haven't sourced a set yet for myself. Where are you located?


I'm from Spain. I have a volkswagen cc bought 2 months ago. It's new, not second handed. I have folding mirrors but they only work with the button in the door not with the key fob. Could you tell me the references of the motors? I don't understand if this side mirrors and this different motors are oem or not. Thank you so much for your help 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> BWP is my peoples for this one. Its a half a country drive for me and totally worth it. Ben and Gabe are a seamless team and as far as AWD swaps, they are the safest bet for someone who will get it correct out of the gate. How is yours coming along? Are you at the tuning stages now? Any test drives yet? You stoked?!!!!


Still nothing on my end  well kinda.
First turbo was installed in begin of Oct. Car was there Monday-Friday I believe. Only turbo was installed. No tune. Ran K04 tune home Friday.
Eurodyne was busy or on vacation (not sure) during that time. They were to provide the base tune.
I kept calling tune shop to follow up on if a base tune was created. Then finally I had tune shop pencil me in, in hopes of getting results, for a date I could be off work which was last Thursday.
Tune shop called me early in the week saying yes Thursday works. But told me that I need to get my car tuned back to stock (news to me at the time, this wasn't ever stated earlier on as I thought I would be tuned the first time my car was in).
I scramble to get my car tuned back to stock, so Wednesday last week I went to Emmanuele Tuning to get my ECU set back to stock. I had GIAC tune on my k04 and tuning shop no longer does GIAC which is why i had to go to Emmanuele Tuning (Thomas is a cool guy by the way).
My car is back to stock tune Wednesday, take car to tuning shop Thursday (my 30th bday) and they pull ECU file to send to Eurodyne, expecting a file back shortly. I think I waited 5 hrs no response from Eurodyne. So I take off.
Every day since I emailed shop asking for update on base tune file.
Finally yesterday a week later I get a note saying they have base tune and I can come in. But are busy tuning people rest of week and Saturdays are too short. So I have to arrange to get my car over to them. I live about 1 1/2 hr from shop so its not really convenient.
So long story short I am almost there I guess. For some reason life decided to let me learn patience this year.

Kinda goes to show if a shop does not adhere to a plan it can really wrench things in life. And sometimes like in mine it wasn't really even the shops fault they fell victim to a service they thought would be provided and proved not to be as reliable as they hoped. I can't really blame anyone involved, just wish communication and customer service was up front and things were laid out up front in terms of expectations. And the Plan B if things do not fall into line. Which are things I am sure that you learned with your R build. and helped you with your CC build. 

Congrats man you got 1 more week til SEMA. Looking forward to seeing more.

Now that I got you all down on a happier note I did receive my wide fenders from Germany and ordered my AH Exclusives custom Ultra Lows  :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

S WORD said:


> ...and ordered my AH Exclusives custom Ultra Lows  :beer: :thumbup:


ooooh, i've been thinking a _lot_ about those lately.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> ooooh, i've been thinking a _lot_ about those lately.


I'll let you know what I think. I got my ultra lows from you. Golden as they are after talking hours on end to still static and AH exclusive I was sold on the AH setup. 140mm black kit. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

iMod.:R said:


> I was trying to find a post where I misstated that I had only planned for this insane amount of work to be stuffed into only one week. I'd hate for people to think I am delusional, LOL! It was supposed to be two weeks from the get-go based on the quote from a post I did on 10.1.2014 below. Fortunately for me as an editor I was able to take a hard drive full of footage for the dealership I work for, with me to Colorado and edit for one of those two weeks and stay productive. So for me at least normal "life" marched forward. :beer:
> 
> *10.1.2014*


My bad man....you posted that they started deconstruction on 10/3/14 and 10/10/14 was the target date...so that's where I got 1 week


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh lord. This is possibly the greatest things I've seen in some time. Definitely wish the cc was awd. Beautiful work.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

dann1983 said:


> I'm from Spain. I have a volkswagen cc bought 2 months ago. It's new, not second handed. I have folding mirrors but they only work with the button in the door not with the key fob. Could you tell me the references of the motors? I don't understand if this side mirrors and this different motors are oem or not. Thank you so much for your help.


I have not personally accomplished this mod yet, so I may not be the best person to ask. If YOU do figure it out however, can you respond to this thread soince others are wondering how to do it as well? Thanx :thumbup:





S WORD said:


> Still nothing on my end  well kinda.
> First turbo was installed in begin of Oct. Car was there Monday-Friday I believe. Only turbo was installed. No tune. Ran K04 tune home Friday.
> Eurodyne was busy or on vacation (not sure) during that time. They were to provide the base tune.
> I kept calling tune shop to follow up on if a base tune was created. Then finally I had tune shop pencil me in, in hopes of getting results, for a date I could be off work which was last Thursday.
> ...





[email protected]!NG said:


> ooooh, i've been thinking a _lot_ about those lately.





S WORD said:


> I'll let you know what I think. I got my ultra lows from you. Golden as they are after talking hours on end to still static and AH exclusive I was sold on the AH setup. 140mm black kit. :beer::thumbup:


Just looked up those AH lows...pretty sick actually. I see why they'd be killer for a static drop when you want to get decked. Bummer about the set backs on your tune. Any updates on when it'll be sorted? As far as the fenders did you go with the SRS-Tec set? I got those for my R and they were bad ass! 





snobrdrdan said:


> My bad man....you posted that they started deconstruction on 10/3/14 and 10/10/14 was the target date...so that's where I got 1 week


Ah ok I gotcha. All is sorted except some coding now and I set an appointment up locally to address that and a bag issue. Then its off on a mother road trip to San Diego and then onto Vegas for SEMA to represent for my CC peeps!





Jetta_MK6 said:


> Oh lord. This is possibly the greatest things I've seen in some time. Definitely wish the cc was awd. Beautiful work.


Hell yeah man, glad you dig and you know I agree with that statement that the CC should have came out as a 2.0T 4mo.

.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.18}*




_This was the 2nd to last day of the road trip home passing through most of Wyoming and Utah on the way to West Wendover, NV. _





_Went into the local coffee spot and came out a 1/2 hour later to this. I got rowdy with the pedal all the way on the right and popped the fitting on my fuel line dousing this lovely main street USA roadway with approx 2 gallons of fresh gasoline. After dumping a bunch of dirt on it to soak up the mess I slipped out of town before being shot at by pissed off locals._ opcorn:





_Western WY, mural served as a chill backdrop for this quick shot. Cowtown, son!_







_Bouncing through Utah with only a lunch break near SL,UT I pressed forward to the Salt Flats and got these two shots after waking up the following morning before making my way into NV._



*NEXT UP:*
Final day heading back into California to get the car wrapped at Vinyl Styles.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Oh lord. This is possibly the greatest things I've seen in some time. Definitely wish the cc was awd. Beautiful work.


VR6 offered in AWD


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

Nice build! 

I am currently a Modified Golf R owner, and am looking to make the switch to a CC for more room for the growing family, so this comes at the right time. Anyway, how does the AWD system feel compared to the Golf R, being in a bigger car?

X...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Nethers said:


> VR6 offered in AWD


Which is cool and all, yet I still wonder why they didn't do an AWD 2.0T CC for ANY market. We in the US are conditioned to expect that we'll not get the cool stuff ROW gets however them not doing a 4cylT AWD is hard to understand. Especially now that I've driven it! :thumbup:




O'doyle said:


> Nice build!
> 
> I am currently a Modified Golf R owner, and am looking to make the switch to a CC for more room for the growing family, so this comes at the right time. Anyway, how does the AWD system feel compared to the Golf R, being in a bigger car?
> 
> X...


I came from the modded R world as well, and I am very, very happy with the CC. I actually like it more than the R overall. I do miss manual rowing sometimes, and the Golf R interior was basically on par with an Audi, however this CC is an excellent car and is a close second to my favorite car I ever owned, the 2009 TTS. The AWD is brilliant in this car. Honestly it should have came with it. Granted I have the Haldex (Gen4 comp) pushing the rear wheels a bit more and it feels rock solid as a STG3+ car. NO regrets moving from a highly modded R to this!


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nethers said:


> VR6 offered in AWD


I know I meant the 2.0t awd option would have been nice.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> Just looked up those AH lows...pretty sick actually. I see why they'd be killer for a static drop when you want to get decked. Bummer about the set backs on your tune. Any updates on when it'll be sorted? As far as the fenders did you go with the SRS-Tec set? I got those for my R and they were bad ass!


Tune should be sorted tomorrow!
SRS-Tec set yes. I need some room on that front fender.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> I know I meant the 2.0t awd option would have been nice.








S WORD said:


> Tune should be sorted tomorrow!
> SRS-Tec set yes. I need some room on that front fender.


Hell yeah man, I hope it screams when you're done with it. The SRS-Tec fenders are really nicely done. They (like any fiberglass panels) need a bit of body work to prep them for paint, however they are far and away the best wide fenders for Golf Rs so Id believe they'll be pretty epic on the CC as well. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

iMod.:R said:


> *{NFTR V.18}*


SLUT, lol


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

really like this photo, looks great with the HDR filter :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> SLUT, lol


Well, I do like the SL, UT. 




VMRWheels said:


> really like this photo, looks great with the HDR filter :thumbup:


Glad you dig it, thanks! Surprised it worked at all it was just after the sun peeked up. Had to HDR it to save any details at all. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.19}*



_Last day booking it across Nevada & California and having no issues with getting tickets thanks in major part to the new K40 system. If you drive fast and you want no chance of getting a speeding ticket, look into this set up. Friggen brilliant!_





_Sometimes we find influence and inspiration in the least likely of places. When the first images of the 2015 Mercedes Benz S63 started popping up on car news sites... I was tripping pretty hard. At $217k it is well out of my reach at this point in my life, however I was able to incorporate the great aluminum trim cues I saw on that car into the wrap._





_Lyle whom owns Vinyl Styles in San Carlos, CA (NorCal near SF) understood my vision with this build and thankfully saw the idea of S63 "alum-look" sideskirt blades and valance trim as a good idea as well. _





_Pretty cool idea Lyle had to dismiss that ugly ass set of reflectors we have in the headlights was to use knife less tape and create a contoured overlay. Until I can afford the reflector less Euro lights, this is a great fix.
_



*NEXT UP:*
Finishing up the matte wrap.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Spotted a picture of the CC posted up at SEMA. Lookin' good!! :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Spotted a picture of the CC posted up at SEMA. Lookin' good!! :thumbup:


You did? Where did you find it? I wanna see!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V20}*




_Time to transform the car aesthetically to match the new AWD drivetrain, power and Accuair/Airlift set up._





_The color I wanted to do was the Arlon "Matte Navy Metallic" and so the 1 week process of Lyle and Jordans meticulous attention to detail began._





_Halfway through and now the majority of the rear is done. As you can see they actually removed the door handles (which is a huge PITA) to wrap them separately._



*NEXT UP:*
Heading to San Diego to see my peoples at HRE Wheels for the new rollers.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.21}*




_Finally its time to pull the look together with my all-time favorite wheel company, HRE Wheels. Id rather save up longer and just get the sickest wheel I can for the money and the RS103 had me at "hello"... LOL!_





_Here's the waiting area of HRE HQ in Vista, CA. Its car centric as it should be._





_Another design element I like is the wall of barrel halves which showcase most of their finishes. Pretty killer and I would be 100% down to have this in my place!_





_Here is the wheel in the "brushing" stages which gives it the raw aluminum feel._ 





_Now we have the wheel in the polishing room about to go off to be mated to the barrel halves._





_Since the wheels were removed anyways, it was time to add new anchors to the car. Its not been Dyno'd yet but the expectation is that we are around 410 which means we need better stopping power._





_Yeah. That'll definitely work. _


*NEXT UP:*
Its time for the full reveal of this car shot out in the Valley Of Fire an hour east of Vegas.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

How Big is that BBK bro?? 

Car is crazy good looking!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.22}*




_Out to one of the dopest spots for a film/video shoot that I've ever seen, the Valley Of Fire which is 50 minutes east of the Vegas strip. Rather than adding unneeded captions, here is a set of 3 pics from that session. The first two are from a Panasonic GH3 with the 100-300mm lens edited in Photoshop, the last shot is an iPhone pic edited in phone. Enjoy!_











*NEXT UP:*
Its showtime for the CC at SEMA 2014!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Need some hi res shots of that beauty!


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

Very, very nice build! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Its perfect!


----------



## BySeaByLand (Aug 30, 2010)

Love it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

Ermahgerd....

As a local fellow CC owner, I'm beyond jealous at how your build has turned out so far. An amazing amount of work and attention to detail, and it's perfection. Bravo. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## rraul05 (Sep 19, 2014)

DAYUM!!!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks totally different without the 17's on anymore :laugh:

I like it :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Need some hi res shots of that beauty!


Absolutely. Once I get a real photographer to shoot it I'll make sure to host some high-rez shots. :thumb up:




RicanCC said:


> Very, very nice build! Thanks for sharing!





Atl-Atl said:


> Its perfect!





BySeaByLand said:


> Love it.





rraul05 said:


> DAYUM!!!!



My pleasure friends. I'm stoked that the car matched the vision I had in my head for how this would look. :beer: :thumbup:




CandyWhiteCC said:


> Ermahgerd....
> 
> As a local fellow CC owner, I'm beyond jealous at how your build has turned out so far. An amazing amount of work and attention to detail, and it's perfection. Bravo. :beer::beer::beer:


Hell yeah man! I appreciate the good vibes on the build. I really think VW not offering an AWD 2.0T was a mistake because that was exactly the shot of adrenalin this thing needed. 





snobrdrdan said:


> Looks totally different without the 17's on anymore :laugh:
> 
> I like it :thumbup:


What? it was only a 3" increase in wheel size, LOL! Dude you have no idea how bunk it felt to look at this think layed out on sucked in stock 06 Jetta rollers.!


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Hell yeah man! I appreciate the good vibes on the build. I really think VW not offering an AWD 2.0T was a mistake because that was exactly the shot of adrenalin this thing needed.


Yea man no worries! And I agree not having 4motion in the 2.0T, especially the R-line, was a big mistake by VW. I'm lucky in that mine came with 4motion so no swaps necessary. But the amount of work you've put into your ride already is very impressive. Hopefully I catch you at a meet sometime so I can see it in person. Have fun at SEMA! :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:
WOW!


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

Followed your project since day 1 and I must say that's the coolest CC ever ! 

Keep up the good work and the NFTR


----------



## Joker-Machine (May 3, 2014)

I must agree with Hallucinogen, and I see clearly! I am at once awed and envious. To quote Mr. Thorogood: "Bbbbad, bad to the bone!"


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

You have officially killed the CC game... I'm out...:laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

iMod.:R said:


> What? it was only a 3" increase in wheel size, LOL! Dude you have no idea how bunk it felt to look at this think layed out on sucked in stock 06 Jetta rollers.!


Can only imagine!

I thought you had the B6 Passat "Sienna" wheels on there, weren't they?

I had those on my GTI's before & loved them (17x7.5, ET47)


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

^^^Are those snow tires snobrdrdan?


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing job mate. Went through all thread pages, besides those exhausts can't fault it. with those wheels and carbon wrap you just nailed it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RicanCC said:


> ^^^Are those snow tires snobrdrdan?


Those were pics of my old cars

On the MK6 2010 GTI, 4 door...yeah those were Hankook iPike tires

On the MK5 2009 GTI, 2 door....those were General Exclaim UHP tires


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

CandyWhiteCC said:


> Yea man no worries! And I agree not having 4motion in the 2.0T, especially the R-line, was a big mistake by VW. I'm lucky in that mine came with 4motion so no swaps necessary. But the amount of work you've put into your ride already is very impressive. Hopefully I catch you at a meet sometime so I can see it in person. Have fun at SEMA! :thumbup:


Are you a part of that Facebook Bay Area VAG group? Im hoping Noah Glickman posts up about upcoming GTGs otherwise do you ever hit the Berkeley Marina meets?




S WORD said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:
> WOW!







hallucinogen said:


> Followed your project since day 1 and I must say that's the coolest CC ever !
> 
> Keep up the good work and the NFTR





Joker-Machine said:


> I must agree with Hallucinogen, and I see clearly! I am at once awed and envious. To quote Mr. Thorogood: "Bbbbad, bad to the bone!"


Thats awesome gentlemen , thank you! :beer: :thumbup:





Capncrnch said:


> You have officially killed the CC game... I'm out...:laugh:


That GIF tho! :laugh:




Devilz said:


> Amazing job mate. Went through all thread pages, besides those exhausts can't fault it. with those wheels and carbon wrap you just nailed it.


You know I've had some people tell me they are on the fence about the roof rack and others about the exhaust. I am not a Mercedes guy, however their new S65 and S63 cars heavily influenced this build and particularly the W12 Phaeton AMGish quad exhaust. All good man, Im stoked that you liked 90% of what I did with her. :beer:




snobrdrdan said:


> I thought you had the B6 Passat "Sienna" wheels on there, weren't they?
> 
> I had those on my GTI's before & loved them (17x7.5, ET47)


I stand corrected, you are right about where they came from. They look totally fine on GTIs though. I guess the CC just demands a larger diam. wheel? I like that MK5 BTW. :thumb up:


.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*{NFTR V.23}*




_Here is the last NFTR for a while. I have more work planned in the future including car audio, Interior trim re-wrapping/re-upholstry and potentially a change of seats however this build has cost me an arm and a leg so I am in "repayment mode" to my credit card mode for a few months, LOL!_





_Many of you have seen the car at SEMA via the VW Vortex coverage or the CC Owners group on FB, so here is a shot by another one of my goldRush Rally associates Mr. Ted7 who captured her just right for his Carverse.com coverage of SEMA 2014 Euros._





_1 more shot I did high atop a rocky outcropping in the Valley of Fire State Park that shows the roof rack set up off decently for those who are interested._


Again, NFTR isn't over as I'll use this format whenever I travel to get mods done however from now until the end of the year it'll just be updated shots and soon the video docu of the build that I am currently editing. Thanks for the support and kind words more mods on their way after the holidays. I also post many new pics on instaGram under the username @43f


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


>


:heart:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

iMod.:R said:


> I stand corrected, you are right about where they came from. They look totally fine on GTIs though. I guess the CC just demands a larger diam. wheel? I like that MK5 BTW. :thumb up:


I think they were on the Eos too, actually.

But I got them cheap as some new take-offs....wish I still had them.
Along with that MK5...that was my first VW and my favorite


CC looks killer though. :thumbup: :thumbup:

What's next for it?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Interfamous CHECK...:laugh:


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Are you a part of that Facebook Bay Area VAG group? Im hoping Noah Glickman posts up about upcoming GTGs otherwise do you ever hit the Berkeley Marina meets?
> 
> .


If you mean the Bay Area Volkswagen Audi group, no. I left that group after being a part of it for about 2 weeks. Too many immature kids I don't have the interest in associating with. I hung out with them at their first meet a few years back and they struck me as a group of .:R owners who were full of themselves minus one or two who I knew outside that group.

I was a part of the South Bay Volkswagen Audi group but they are turning more and more clicky like high school was. And given I'm almost in my mid 30's I just don't feel like going back to high school again.

I've been to Water Works on the bay once or twice, but don't venture up to Berkeley too often. But now that this car is better suited to take to larger shows and get togethers I'll probably start venturing out to them more often.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

CandyWhiteCC said:


> If you mean the Bay Area Volkswagen Audi group, no. I left that group after being a part of it for about 2 weeks. Too many immature kids I don't have the interest in associating with. I hung out with them at their first meet a few years back and they struck me as a group of .:R owners who were full of themselves minus one or two who I knew outside that group.
> 
> I was a part of the South Bay Volkswagen Audi group but they are turning more and more clicky like high school was. And given I'm almost in my mid 30's I just don't feel like going back to high school again.
> 
> I've been to Water Works on the bay once or twice, but don't venture up to Berkeley too often. But now that this car is better suited to take to larger shows and get togethers I'll probably start venturing out to them more often.



I am already in SJ so Im going to that dingbat meet tonight at Kohls around 9pm. We should meet up and F the little hater idiots. Roll out man! 

Jason


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> I am already in SJ so Im going to that dingbat meet tonight at Kohls around 9pm. We should meet up and F the little hater idiots. Roll out man!
> 
> Jason


I just might do that. Another buddy of mine and I were talking about possibly going hunting for some good spots someplace for a little photog time. He just picked up a new DSLR and wanted to test it out. I'll add you on FB and see if we can figure something out. :beer:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Here's a nice pic of your ride from Vortex.










Incredible transformation and ohh if I haven't said it yet, well done, sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

CandyWhiteCC said:


> I just might do that. Another buddy of mine and I were talking about possibly going hunting for some good spots someplace for a little photog time. He just picked up a new DSLR and wanted to test it out. I'll add you on FB and see if we can figure something out. :beer:


Next time Ill "stop" for the photoshoot... oi vey! :banghead:




van33 said:


> Here's a nice pic of your ride from Vortex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sir, thank you very much. Pretty rad that Vortex ran that little piece on it and thanks for sharing it. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Shot of Xyzzyx Rd exit on the way to Vegas for SEMA earlier this month.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Gathering items for the next phase of the build in the new year.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Aside from audio what's left!? You're not reupholstering are you? The


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Nethers said:


> Aside from audio what's left!? You're not reupholstering are you? The



No Upholstery as of now, just a set of Adams rotors, AWD sway bars possibly, some Vinyl updates, maybe euro headlights and for sure the Audio install. Don't quote me though I may add more LOL! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> No Upholstery as of now, just a set of Adams rotors, AWD sway bars possibly, some Vinyl updates, maybe euro headlights and for sure the Audio install. Don't quote me though I *WILL* add more LOL! :beer::thumbup:


Fixed for you :heart:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Fixed for you :heart:


Dude, you are incorrigible.... and you are probably correct! :wave:


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ & bagged CC build thread}*

Are you selling your existing front right speaker? Is it pretty easy to install? Mine is shot.


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

Car just looks amazing, just a great job

Lee


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Nethers said:


> Are you selling your existing front right speaker? Is it pretty easy to install? Mine is shot.


Yeah man, I will sell it eventually however that installation is not happening until February or so. Is that too long?




BlackNight said:


> Car just looks amazing, just a great job
> 
> Lee


Right on Lee, I appreciate that you like what I did. There are more frequent pics on instaGram under the name @43f if you'd like to see more. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

iMod, dude this is such a great build! The tech in me would like the thread to be more detailed. But the CC owner in my loves this car porn. If you could I would love a to see a video of how the car drives and sounds. I am doing this to my cc but I am just so curious to see how it drives. I can send you a email for to send everything to or if you put an hour long DVD I would buy that ish. Btw I'm acquiring parts for my build, so I'll be posting it soon.


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

iMod.:R said:


> Right on Lee, I appreciate that you like what I did. There are more frequent pics on instaGram under the name @43f if you'd like to see more. :beer: :thumbup:


Just reading everything that you have done has me now thinking what I want to do with my CC. I bought it just so I can have something really nice to drive in the winter here in Alaska. I have my MKIV R32 for summer. But now, I want to make my CC look different going down the road and turn heads more then it does now. I'm wondering now how bags would fair in the winters here....I need to start looking into it.

I would really like to see some video of your car.

Lee


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll be here in February watching your thread too.


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> Gathering items for the next phase of the build in the new year.


This post made me smile.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

92vrcorrado said:


> iMod, dude this is such a great build! The tech in me would like the thread to be more detailed. But the CC owner in my loves this car porn. If you could I would love a to see a video of how the car drives and sounds. I am doing this to my cc but I am just so curious to see how it drives. I can send you a email for to send everything to or if you put an hour long DVD I would buy that ish. Btw I'm acquiring parts for my build, so I'll be posting it soon.


I am editing a video that shows some behind the scenes work that Bluewater did and an interview by their technician Ben who did most of the work. I think you may see several answers to your questions in there. Once my car is sorted out of all the coding and braking issues, I can get some actual rolling shots, and fly-bys to end that video and put it out. You can always email me with specific questions as I tend to go the car porn "fun" route with my posts rather than the nitty gritty technical. My email address is [email protected] When are you planning to get your project going? Have you started sourcing used parts for the drivetrain?




BlackNight said:


> Just reading everything that you have done has me now thinking what I want to do with my CC. I bought it just so I can have something really nice to drive in the winter here in Alaska. I have my MKIV R32 for summer. But now, I want to make my CC look different going down the road and turn heads more then it does now. I'm wondering now how bags would fair in the winters here....I need to start looking into it.
> 
> I would really like to see some video of your car.
> 
> Lee


Hey Lee, I am still editing the "10 easy steps for a SEMA build" video that will cover much in the interviews and BTS footy. I can't wait to share the audio from this car. That DSG burble sounds mental! As far as bags, I was always a static guy and now I've been converted. The car drives like it just has aftermarket springs, not coil overs, I thought it would feel really soft but thats not the case at all. Id imagine being able to "lift up" and ride over snow ruts and build up would be really great for your area. Do you have any buddies up there that are bagged? Any cars and coffee events where you could find other Alaskan bagged cars?




Nethers said:


> I'll be here in February watching your thread too.


If it happens faster I will post for sure. One of my fronts is popped too, so whichever one is still good, we 'll work something out.




jcoleman_11 said:


> This post made me smile.


I know right?!! We need more car audio in here. Do you have an ICE build in mind?




*UPDATE:*
Ok, so there are some things I haven't yet discussed with you guys here on the forum:

First off, one of the rear speed sensors went bad. When that happened I lost my AWD. I have also not had ABS braking ever in the car since the conversion. I need a new ABS module (probably from an AWD car like a Golf R or VR6 CC etc) and we need to get some complicated coding done to resolve the issue. Because of this, I have not driven the car very hard at all. I will tell you that without AWD, Stg3+ is largely useless as you miss all the power from 1st-3rd gear and only once it catches traction in the tail end of 3rd do you have any punchiness in the acceleration. When it does catch, this is an incredibly quick car. It feels just like my TTS did at normal Stage3 and that is a great thing. 

Second item is that because I don't have ABS all around I got into my first over 5mph crash in 17 years. So the front bumper and grille were cracked. Insurance is insisting that the front bumper be replaced, even though its literally a hairline crack that can easily be plasti-welded. So I'll be selling the R-Line bumper if anyone wants it, hit me up via [email protected]


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> Second item is that because I don't have ABS all around I got into my first over 5mph crash in 17 years. So the front bumper and grille were cracked. Insurance is insisting that the front bumper be replaced, even though its literally a hairline crack that can easily be plasti-welded. So I'll be selling the R-Line bumper if anyone wants it, hit me up via [email protected]


no!!!!!! glad it sounds minor though.


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

iMod.:R said:


> Hey Lee, I am still editing the "10 easy steps for a SEMA build" video that will cover much in the interviews and BTS footy. I can't wait to share the audio from this car. That DSG burble sounds mental! As far as bags, I was always a static guy and now I've been converted. The car drives like it just has aftermarket springs, not coil overs, I thought it would feel really soft but thats not the case at all. Id imagine being able to "lift up" and ride over snow ruts and build up would be really great for your area. Do you have any buddies up there that are bagged? Any cars and coffee events where you could find other Alaskan bagged cars?


Unfortunately, there are only 2 Bagged cars up here and both only drive them in the Summer. So I don't have anyone to ask about how the bags fair here in the Winter. I do know the AirRide Touaregs, Mercedes, and Audis do ok. I have a couple friends that have them. Just not sure about the aftermarket setups.

Bummer about your bumper, I hate when that happens. What would you want for the R-Line Bumper? PM me....

Lee


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

DasCC said:


> no!!!!!! glad it sounds minor though.


Well, you know the ol' saying. "sht happens!" Its not that bad, but insurance is insisting on buying a shoe new bumper instead of repairing the split in this one. :screwy:




BlackNight said:


> Unfortunately, there are only 2 Bagged cars up here and both only drive them in the Summer. So I don't have anyone to ask about how the bags fair here in the Winter. I do know the AirRide Touaregs, Mercedes, and Audis do ok. I have a couple friends that have them. Just not sure about the aftermarket setups.
> 
> Bummer about your bumper, I hate when that happens. What would you want for the R-Line Bumper? PM me....
> 
> Lee



Lee, if you are interested in the bumper we can speak offline as I can't put prices up for selling goods within the thread which breaks policy. Can you shoot me an email to [email protected] and I'll PM this to you as well.

J


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> I know right?!! We need more car audio in here. Do you have an ICE build in mind?


I actually just recently became the owner of a 2011 CC. I had a new head unit ordered before even getting the car, haha.

So far i've replaced the head unit with a Pioneer AVH-X4600BT. It was the cheapest touchscreen i could get with 4V preouts and a decent equalizer.
In the front i've got some Boston Acoustic PRO60SE in the stock locations.
In the trunk i've got an Eclipse Titanium 12" in a ported 2 cu. ft. enclosure.
And speakers and sub are being powered by a Soundstream HRU.4, so 2 channels @ 150W to each speaker and 2 channels bridged @ 480W


It does the job, but im really anxious to take advantage of the stock 3-way mounting locations in the front and throw my 2-ways in the rear.
Expensive though, as not only will this require purchasing the speakers, but also another amp since i'll be losing my bridged channels to those speakers.

I can't wait to see your audio build. I'm especially curious about the amp mounting location. Are you gonna stick it under the rear deck? Mine is currently just sitting in the trunk behind my box...so ya, i basically don't have a trunk right now. Thank god the CC's trunk is massive!


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

As soon as it's starts getting warmer I'm gonna build a amp rack that goes under the back deck. I can't wait to see what iMod does! He's already giving ideas for mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> *UPDATE:*
> Ok, so there are some things I haven't yet discussed with you guys here on the forum:
> 
> First off, one of the rear speed sensors went bad. When that happened I lost my AWD. I have also not had ABS braking ever in the car since the conversion. I need a new ABS module (probably from an AWD car like a Golf R or VR6 CC etc) and we need to get some complicated coding done to resolve the issue. Because of this, I have not driven the car very hard at all. I will tell you that without AWD, Stg3+ is largely useless as you miss all the power from 1st-3rd gear and only once it catches traction in the tail end of 3rd do you have any punchiness in the acceleration. When it does catch, this is an incredibly quick car. It feels just like my TTS did at normal Stage3 and that is a great thing.
> ...


I was actually curious about your ABS setup as this is a facelifted CC and they have a different ABS/traction control setup than the early cars. 

Since doing the research on my own 4motion swap I've found that I'm very fortunate that my car is an early 2009 model, so the electronics are all identical to a 2008 Passat which is much easier to re-code.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jcoleman_11 said:


> I actually just recently became the owner of a 2011 CC. I had a new head unit ordered before even getting the car, haha.
> 
> So far i've replaced the head unit with a Pioneer AVH-X4600BT. It was the cheapest touchscreen i could get with 4V preouts and a decent equalizer.
> In the front i've got some Boston Acoustic PRO60SE in the stock locations.
> ...


Im in gathering mode for all parts before beginning the actual build. I want to have all the parts before the labor starts. That will be pretty pricey so I'm carefully planning the next phase while I repay all of the money that went into phase 1, LOL! Yours sounds sick! Any pics of the enclosure?




92vrcorrado said:


> As soon as it's starts getting warmer I'm gonna build a amp rack that goes under the back deck. I can't wait to see what iMod does! He's already giving ideas for mine.


My airtank is mounted to the rear parcel shelf so I am thinking I'll do an inflow build for the amp rack. Like I did with my Audi TTS. I still have all that material and the amp rack which could be rebuilt to work in the CC I believe. I spent a fridge fortune building that so its my preference to reuse pieces that I can. Im a cheap ass now. 





[email protected] said:


> I was actually curious about your ABS setup as this is a facelifted CC and they have a different ABS/traction control setup than the early cars.
> 
> Since doing the research on my own 4motion swap I've found that I'm very fortunate that my car is an early 2009 model, so the electronics are all identical to a 2008 Passat which is much easier to re-code.


Charles, sorry for the late response. My car has been at #becausebags for 2 weeks now and they are still trouble shooting, so I don't really have a solid answer yet. I want to ask them about this idea of yours as well. I'll report back here and tell you, soon. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Wooded CC under the canopy of these trees up in Big Bear, CA.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

iMod.:R said:


> Wooded CC under the canopy of these trees up in Big Bear, CA.


That's close to where I grew up! Car looks amazing


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Wooded CC under the canopy of these trees up in Big Bear, CA.


:thumbup::thumbup: Looking good!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't been on here in the last 4 months because I have been busy with stuff, my wife now drives the CC because I bought an RS5

I picked up at page 6 of the thread and I knew after reading what you did with your other cars that you were serious but really what you have done has blown me away and all I can say is I take my hat off to you mate.

Thanks


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Will22 said:


> I haven't been on here in the last 4 months because I have been busy with stuff, my wife now drives the CC because I bought an RS5
> 
> I picked up at page 6 of the thread and I knew after reading what you did with your other cars that you were serious but really what you have done has blown me away and all I can say is I take my hat off to you mate.
> 
> Thanks


Let me say this in the nicest way possible... I hate you... RS5 and a cc... I don't wear jealousy well!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

92vrcorrado said:


> Let me say this in the nicest way possible... I hate you... RS5 and a cc... I don't wear jealousy well!


The RS5 isn't new and considering it is fully optioned I got a hell of a deal. I still drive the CC most weeks and I still love it but the RS5 is in another league.

I do still think that the CC is one of the best looking cars in its size bracket, especially from the rear three quarter view.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

92vrcorrado said:


> That's close to where I grew up! Car looks amazing


Really? Yeah that area is rad. My friend lives up there thats a badass snowboarder and next time i go see here I'll shoot more stuff of the CC.




[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Looking good!


Thanks much. :beer:




Will22 said:


> I haven't been on here in the last 4 months because I have been busy with stuff, my wife now drives the CC because I bought an RS5
> 
> I picked up at page 6 of the thread and I knew after reading what you did with your other cars that you were serious but really what you have done has blown me away and all I can say is I take my hat off to you mate.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Will, it was a labor of love. How are you enjoying the RS5. I drool like an idiot when I hear/see one of them on the road.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

92vrcorrado said:


> Let me say this in the nicest way possible... I hate you... RS5 and a cc... I don't wear jealousy well!


HAHA! 




Will22 said:


> The RS5 isn't new and considering it is fully optioned I got a hell of a deal. I still drive the CC most weeks and I still love it but the RS5 is in another league.
> 
> I do still think that the CC is one of the best looking cars in its size bracket, especially from the rear three quarter view.



Oh reeeaaallly? You like the R3/4 view? Well It just so happens that I've got one for ya below.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> HAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that may be your best picture of the car yet. Scenery is meh, but that car, wow.


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> HAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Nethers said:


> Wow, that may be your best picture of the car yet. Scenery is meh, but that car, wow.





jcoleman_11 said:


>


Thank you my brethren. I am the type of guy who gets bored quickly with my cars and sells a completed car at a giant loss (which I never recover from financially) only to get started on a new one. Its a sickness called "chronic dissatisfaction" and this CC will break me from that crap. I am wholly and totally in love with this car and ultra grateful for how it all came together. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*AWD UPDATE TIME:*

We are working out quite a long laundry list of problems that the car is suffering from right now and I have not had the car in almost a month. The AWD swap as it turns out is much, much harder to deal with after the components have been installed and the coding nightmare begins. Sadly I have already been in an accident because of a fried ABS module so there is a ton of crap that needs to be dealt with on that front. Here is that list I gave to the fellas at #becausebags to sort out:


_1. Braking is incredibly unresponsive and spongy. (ABS coding related?)

2. One bag aired out front passenger side overnight 

3. Alarm wont flash to indicate "armed" anymore

4. Viair compressor needs rubber grommets to quiet it down

5. Noises coming from the dash (wires rubbing?)

6. Gas gauge doesnt work. (sender error?)

7. Shut off TPMS sensor warning.

8. I need it to "automatically" drop when ignition is turned off and lift when ignition is turned on

9. brembo brake warning wear on dash needs to have sensor wire "looped"

10. need to have missing bolt for rear bag that James noticed.

11. Adjust front and rear camber

12. Hack out fender liner etc to get a better drop (notched frame for the 20"s?)

13. Squirrelly handling characteristics whats up with some AWD sway bars?

14. Gas cap won't open via door mounted popper 

15. Trunk won't open via remote or door mounted popper

16. Speed sensors are on their way out from Bluewater

17. Quick and dirty straightening out of damaged front headlight 

18. Do you do collision repairs? ( i want to keep/sell my old cracked bumper and front grille)_


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Thanks Will, it was a labor of love. How are you enjoying the RS5. I drool like an idiot when I hear/see one of them on the road.



I love the RS5, I have a Milltek non resonated so you can certainly hear it.

That list of problems you have because of the 4wd conversion is pretty large, rather you than me. Do the think they can overcome them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> *AWD UPDATE TIME:*
> 
> We are working out quite a long laundry list of problems that the car is suffering from right now and I have not had the car in almost a month. The AWD swap as it turns out is much, much harder to deal with after the components have been installed and the coding nightmare begins. Sadly I have already been in an accident because of a fried ABS module so there is a ton of crap that needs to be dealt with on that front. Here is that list I gave to the fellas at #becausebags to sort out:
> 
> ...


_

iMod.:R, I'll let you know what fix we find when we get to that stage of my 4Motion swap (just waiting on rear subframe and limited slip differential to come in)._


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Will22 said:


> I love the RS5, I have a Milltek non resonated so you can certainly hear it.
> 
> That list of problems you have because of the 4wd conversion is pretty large, rather you than me. Do the think they can overcome them?


I don't want to jinx it right now however they seem to have about 90% of the solutions worked through. The new ABS module goes in today so the hope is that will solve everything braking related except looping the Brembo BBK so the "pads warning" goes away.





[email protected] said:


> iMod.:R, I'll let you know what fix we find when we get to that stage of my 4Motion swap (just waiting on rear subframe and limited slip differential to come in).


When will you guys start the conversion? If we hit a solution this next week or so I'll post it up here for you guys as well. If not I could use the advice my brother! Thanks Charles :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> I don't want to jinx it right now however they seem to have about 90% of the solutions worked through. The new ABS module goes in today so the hope is that will solve everything braking related except looping the Brembo BBK so the "pads warning" goes away.
> 
> When will you guys start the conversion? If we hit a solution this next week or so I'll post it up here for you guys as well. If not I could use the advice my brother! Thanks Charles :beer:


We'll be starting the conversion shortly, all I'm waiting on is the rear subframe which is currently stuck in customs at this point. 
Other than that just waiting on the Peloquin limited slip differential to come in, which should be in soon as well.
Any help you can provide will be much appreciated! We plan on driving this car cross country when the car is finished, would be fun to do a meet-up of sorts. :beer:

_Quick Edit:_
I did notice in the VW parts system that they changed the ABS controller around 2012. This could be why we've found it a bit easier to re-code my car, which underneath is just using the electronics from a 2008 Passat TSI.
At this point we're just messing with the modules on my car to see what we're going to have to re-code and whatnot.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Speechless....


Great work!!


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

I live in Colorado and have heard mix reviews about bluewater performance and have thought about having them work on my CC however your issues scary me a bit. I have also been reading about a R build they did that has had major issues. Would you say some of what's going on could be due to them?are they fixing your current issues?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

baggedug said:


> I live in Colorado and have heard mix reviews about bluewater performance and have thought about having them work on my CC however your issues scary me a bit. I have also been reading about a R build they did that has had major issues. Would you say some of what's going on could be due to them?are they fixing your current issues?


What R build is having issues and where have you been reading about it? I haven't heard about this. They built my R with zero issues

That being said, an AWD conversion like this is a little different than simply building a car for horsepower. Are you going to convert your CC to AWD?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We'll be starting the conversion shortly, all I'm waiting on is the rear subframe which is currently stuck in customs at this point.
> Other than that just waiting on the Peloquin limited slip differential to come in, which should be in soon as well.
> Any help you can provide will be much appreciated! We plan on driving this car cross country when the car is finished, would be fun to do a meet-up of sorts. :beer:
> 
> ...


Yo Charles! Any news on your side? Are you going to Wuste in Vegas during your cross country drive? 

As far as the abs module, as it turns out mine wasn't fried it was actually the rear sensors from an FWD car and an AWD are different. We have the correct set on now and the ABS absolutely works as it should. The AWD has always worked, however the rear speed sensors screwed up the readings so it may have been pulsing? Now we need someone like APR (or if you have any other suggestions) to rewrite my ECU or TCM to allow for AWD and kill my wide selection of dash warning lights which are out of control. :banghead:

I had another person with a Gen 1 CC PM me and they have also completed the conversion with no issues. Us Gen2 guys got screwed with that ABS module so thats the challenge for me. It should be way easier for you guys. 



03_uni-B said:


> Speechless....
> 
> 
> Great work!!


Thanks man we're still fine tuning, but so far its my favorite car of all my builds! :beer:




baggedug said:


> I live in Colorado and have heard mix reviews about bluewater performance and have thought about having them work on my CC however your issues scary me a bit. I have also been reading about a R build they did that has had major issues. Would you say some of what's going on could be due to them?are they fixing your current issues?


Bluewater is very good and if I had the luxury of staying in CO longer I would have just let Gabe fix my car. The issues we have would have happened anywhere, and are just problem solving not poor workmanship etc. Bluewater is an awesome shop thats why I've had them do nearly 20k in work over the years. Give em a try, I mean..I drove halfway across the country to get their help on ultra complicated builds. :thumbup:




Atl-Atl said:


> What R build is having issues and where have you been reading about it? I haven't heard about this. They built my R with zero issues
> 
> That being said, an AWD conversion like this is a little different than simply building a car for horsepower. Are you going to convert your CC to AWD?


They fixed serious, serious issues with my jacked up Golf R so you'll be fine.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*AWD UPDATE TIME (2.20.2015):*


Here is what the gents with at #becausebags have sorted out thus far:


1. Braking is incredibly unresponsive and spongy. (ABS coding related?)

_ABS is 100% sorted out now and fully functional, thank the lord. As it happens it was the rear speed sensors NOT the far more expensive ABS module out of a CC 4-Mo._


2. One bag aired out front passenger side overnight 

_All good now it was a severed airline that became pinched in the front LCA._


3. Alarm wont flash to indicate "armed" anymore

_N.Y.R. (not yet resolved)_


4. Viair compressor needs rubber grommets to quiet it down

_Handled and what a difference it makes._


5. Noises coming from the dash (wires rubbing?)

_N.Y.R. (not yet resolved)_


6. Gas gauge doesnt work. (sender error?)

_Fixed with new wiring_


7. Shut off TPMS sensor warning.

_N.Y.R. (not yet resolved)_


8. I need it to "automatically" raise when ignition is turned on (anti-"bacon fender" measure)

_Should be done today._


9. brembo brake warning wear on dash needs to have sensor wire "looped"

_N.Y.R. (not yet resolved)_


10. need to have missing bolt for rear bag that James noticed.

_Fixed._


11. Adjust front and rear camber

_Should be done today._


12. Hack out fender liner etc to get a better drop (notched frame for the 20"s?)

_Should be done today._


13. Squirrelly handling characteristics whats up with some AWD sway bars?

_N.Y.R. (not yet resolved)_


14. Gas cap won't open via door mounted popper 

_N.Y.R. (not yet resolved)_


15. Trunk won't open via remote or door mounted popper

_N.Y.R. (not yet resolved)_


16. Quick and dirty straightening out of damaged front headlight 

_N.Y.R. (not yet resolved)_


17. Do you do collision repairs? ( i want to keep/sell my old cracked bumper and front grille)

_N.Y.R. (not yet resolved)_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

CC in the desert again off Xyzzyx Rd near Vegas.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Gawddamn, you keep making me envious with this blue suede beauty! <3 I can't wait to get air, wheels, and at least the exhaust sorted so mine will look nearly as nice, but nowhere near as fast, lol. You need to come to SoWo!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Yo Charles! Any news on your side? Are you going to Wuste in Vegas during your cross country drive?
> 
> As far as the abs module, as it turns out mine wasn't fried it was actually the rear sensors from an FWD car and an AWD are different. We have the correct set on now and the ABS absolutely works as it should. The AWD has always worked, however the rear speed sensors screwed up the readings so it may have been pulsing? Now we need someone like APR (or if you have any other suggestions) to rewrite my ECU or TCM to allow for AWD and kill my wide selection of dash warning lights which are out of control. :banghead:
> 
> I had another person with a Gen 1 CC PM me and they have also completed the conversion with no issues. Us Gen2 guys got screwed with that ABS module so thats the challenge for me. It should be way easier for you guys.


First off, congrats on getting your ABS issues ironed out, I know that would have driven me up the wall. The more AWD 2.0T CCs the better I say. :beer:

As far as re-coding the ECU, well, I have a really long time friend that has access to certain VW computers... :laugh: I'm pretty positive we won't have any issues with re-coding, but i'll let you know how that goes.
I don't even know if i'll have to though, since mine is a 6MT.

Unfortunately I won't be able to make Wuste since I'll be at SoWo the week before for work. 

I just want all my parts to get here already. My subframe came in last week and we've got some stuff assembled in the shop, but I'm mostly waiting on small stupid parts to come from VW Germany at this point. :banghead:
That and we've just been slammed at work this month. Everything from easy stuff like 1.8T swap into a mk3 (I've lost count of how many we've done at this point) to a S6 we just swapped RS7 turbos into.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Gawddamn, you keep making me envious with this blue suede beauty! <3 I can't wait to get air, wheels, and at least the exhaust sorted so mine will look nearly as nice, but nowhere near as fast, lol. You need to come to SoWo!


I see via instaGlam that you are close to getting your air set up all sorted out eh? Stoked for you man! Whens it going down?




[email protected] said:


> First off, congrats on getting your ABS issues ironed out, I know that would have driven me up the wall. The more AWD 2.0T CCs the better I say. :beer:
> 
> As far as re-coding the ECU, well, I have a really long time friend that has access to certain VW computers... :laugh: I'm pretty positive we won't have any issues with re-coding, but i'll let you know how that goes.
> I don't even know if i'll have to though, since mine is a 6MT.
> ...



Charles, the ABS is not fixed after all and the 4-motion is also not sorted out. Its intermittently working at best and I think I only have one option as far as a person whom can write code to solve this problem which will require me to drive all the way back out to Bluewater to fix it. Not too stoked about the time required as well as money involved to get this done but at least it can actually be completed if I go this route. 

That S6 sounds banana'rs! Any forward progress on yours?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Spent some time with my new girl in Pebble Beach and as expected brought the CC out for some fun on the legendary 17-mile drive of Pebble Beach. Incredible place to spend a day if you get the chance and unlike any other coastline ive ever seen in the USA.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

iMod.:R said:


> Spent some time with my new girl in Pebble Beach and as expected brought the CC out for some fun on the legendary 17-mile drive of Pebble Beach. Incredible place to spend a day if you get the chance and unlike any other coastline ive ever seen in the USA.


:thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> Spent some time with my new girl in Pebble Beach and as expected brought the CC out for some fun on the legendary 17-mile drive of Pebble Beach. Incredible place to spend a day if you get the chance and unlike any other coastline ive ever seen in the USA.


:beer: :thumbup: Wish i knew you were in my backyard. Would've loved to see the CC in person.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

DasCC said:


> :beer: :thumbup: Wish i knew you were in my backyard. Would've loved to see the CC in person.


Damn man next time I'll try and hit you up. You are on iG correct? Are you going up to the CafeSPA event on treasure Island tomorrow morning? It'll be nuts I'm sure. 8-12 in SF


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Any of my CC brethren/sistren going to WETCOAST European Car Show in Carpinteria, CA (Central Coast) on March 21st? :beer:


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

for the love of god i can't wait any longer, when is the audio install happening?


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Jason, you know I love your car. But I have to just be a hater for a brief moment. You should pull the roof rack off for a photo shoot at least once! I absolutely love your car and would love to see some pictures of it in its pure form, unfortunately the box just hasn't grown on me yet. :laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jcoleman_11 said:


> for the love of god i can't wait any longer, when is the audio install happening?


Not to be a downer, but the audio isn't something I can afford until we get the ABS, AWD and gas tank issues ironed out. The car is flat out unsafe to drive right now so its slowly eating up all of my extra funds dealing with that. Ah, the road to modding on this level is not simple... 




jsausley said:


> Jason, you know I love your car. But I have to just be a hater for a brief moment. You should pull the roof rack off for a photo shoot at least once! I absolutely love your car and would love to see some pictures of it in its pure form, unfortunately the box just hasn't grown on me yet. :laugh:


The bars themselves are a permanent install so those won't come off, and I have a set of full frame-mount bike racks going on for the season so I can do some road tripping and riding! Pics to follow soonish. :thumbup:


----------



## carvab54 (Dec 12, 2012)

So I had all of these grand ideas of a one off exhaust tip/diffuser combination for my car, like literally months of planning and thoughts of a one off diffuser and have been pre quoted by 3 shops for the whole system... I then opened this page and saw your tips and diffuser set up and am convinced there is not a better look for this car. Are they just the factory phaeton tips? Looks killer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

carvab54 said:


> So I had all of these grand ideas of a one off exhaust tip/diffuser combination for my car, like literally months of planning and thoughts of a one off diffuser and have been pre quoted by 3 shops for the whole system... I then opened this page and saw your tips and diffuser set up and am convinced there is not a better look for this car. Are they just the factory phaeton tips? Looks killer


Yeah it works decent huh! Im pretty happy overall and just need to adjust the poke and angle on them after 1500 miles of driving on this set up. These are the W12 Phaeton tips which have proven to be very, very challenging to find. I looked for used ones for about 2 months on eBay and the usedcarparts resource sites, no luck. You'll need to get them sent over from out of country because apparently this was literally the last NOS set in the USA. What other exhaust tips have you considered. I wanted to use a set of AMG quads and just get the AMG engraving filled and re-chromed, then I finally found the W12 set and went with those.


----------



## carvab54 (Dec 12, 2012)

*the CC·Chronicles {OEM+ &amp; bagged CC build thread}*

I have thought of AMG style tips after seeing yours but before that I was thinking of a dual trapezoidal tip. http://m.ebay.com/itm/like/25167514...uxMQCFVQ2gQodpnAAsg&srcrot=711-117182-37290-0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carvab54 (Dec 12, 2012)

I still want to do a one off defuser though because I can't find an aftermarket one for a '13 I like/match the lines of an angular tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

carvab54 said:


> I still want to do a one off defuser though because I can't find an aftermarket one for a '13 I like/match the lines of an angular tip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you look at the Toureg and Cayenne tips? Maybe there is an idea in there?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

https://vimeo.com/124856504

4-motion with all 4....in motion! Yes!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

https://vimeo.com/124857058

Just another teaser video of how the car can now put down all the power APR stage3+ has to offer. Pardon the crap filming as it was with my phone and is unedited. That acceleration that the mechanic puts down is accurate, LOL!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2013)

They're stupid quick  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Does anyone have an aftermarket 3.6 VR6 CC front sway bar for sale? Do you know anyone you can connect me with who does? Thanks a million?


----------



## NS2G8TR (Sep 29, 2001)

I believe it is the same bar as R32 and Golf R.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Does anyone have an aftermarket 3.6 VR6 CC front sway bar for sale? Do you know anyone you can connect me with who does? Thanks a million?


Here's the one going on my AWD swapped 2.0T TSI CC. :laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

NS2G8TR said:


> I believe it is the same bar as R32 and Golf R.


Its a tricky call because we used an A3 2.0T DSGq transmission, so I'm not sure if the mounting points on the housing will line up. 




[email protected] said:


> Here's the one going on my AWD swapped 2.0T TSI CC. :laugh:


What train did you guys use? Same? Have you tried test fitting it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> Its a tricky call because we used an A3 2.0T DSGq transmission, so I'm not sure if the mounting points on the housing will line up.
> 
> What train did you guys use? Same? Have you tried test fitting it?


6 Speed Manual 02Q with half being swapped to the Golf R/TTS/S3 clutch housing case. Using the transfer case off of an Mk2 Audi TT. 
Haven't had a chance to test it on my car since we haven't received the clutch housing case as of yet.
I don't see any reason why that sway bar wouldn't fit, I've compared several AWD A3, Mk2 TT, TTS and Golf R models to check differences in suspension components between AWD and FWD models.


----------



## biffobear (Nov 18, 2011)

*re pictures*

Hi, followed a link from another website to your build thread, love the car, I have a cc on coilovers, and great sound system, I was wondering if you have any pictures without the roof rack, so we can see the great lines of your car without the distraction, cheers


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

*Two AWD swaps in the same thread! Oh my!*

Charles and Jason discussing their builds in the same thread. How serendipitous!

It looks like one build swapped out the trunk pan and the other didn't, or did I miss that from your thread, Charles?

-Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

The1Bill said:


> Charles and Jason discussing their builds in the same thread. How serendipitous!
> 
> It looks like one build swapped out the trunk pan and the other didn't, or did I miss that from your thread, Charles?
> 
> -Bill


Haha, I've followed most of Jason's build threads and videos, always great content and original ideas going on in them! :thumbup::thumbup:

As for the trunk pan, I'll have to look through my pics to see if there are any differences between the pre-facelifted CC and facelifted CC.
The rear subframe/suspension/differential assembly bolted right up with no clearance issues on my '09 CC.
However, when we got to fabricating the exhaust assembly, we did notice that the 4motion trunk pan has slightly more clearance for the exhaust on the right side.
So exhaust fab work could have been slightly easier had we gone down that route, but in the end we managed to squeeze our 3" piping where we needed it.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> 6 Speed Manual 02Q with half being swapped to the Golf R/TTS/S3 clutch housing case. Using the transfer case off of an Mk2 Audi TT. Haven't had a chance to test it on my car since we haven't received the clutch housing case as of yet.
> I don't see any reason why that sway bar wouldn't fit, I've compared several AWD A3, Mk2 TT, TTS and Golf R models to check differences in suspension components between AWD and FWD models.


I am going with a set of H&R sways and as you mentioned I cross checked numbers and it looks like Tiguan, R, R32 and CC4-Motion are all the same fsb. 




biffobear said:


> Hi, followed a link from another website to your build thread, love the car, I have a cc on coilovers, and great sound system, I was wondering if you have any pictures without the roof rack, so we can see the great lines of your car without the distraction, cheers


You did a sound system? Awesome man, what stuff did you go with? I have a shelf in my garage full of Audison stuff waiting to go in, but all my money is tied up in fixing the AWD and ABS issues with the CC for now. As far as my roof rack, its a permanent (riveted in) system so its not coming off anytime soon. I am however taking the skybox off and running bike racks for the road cycling season. That may give you a better idea?




The1Bill said:


> Charles and Jason discussing their builds in the same thread. How serendipitous!
> 
> It looks like one build swapped out the trunk pan and the other didn't, or did I miss that from your thread, Charles?
> 
> -Bill


Lots off AWD swap info on the Vtex now, Im hyped that Charles is doing his thing with a manual train car. Im very jealous of the diff set up because to do mine (because of DSG) would be about $500- more that I just don't have currently. I bet it will make a noticeable difference in drivetrain loss.




[email protected] said:


> Haha, I've followed most of Jason's build threads and videos, always great content and original ideas going on in them! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> As for the trunk pan, I'll have to look through my pics to see if there are any differences between the pre-facelifted CC and facelifted CC.
> The rear subframe/suspension/differential assembly bolted right up with no clearance issues on my '09 CC.
> ...


We went to the PITA of swapping floor pans for exhaust routing reasons. To remove it you need to cut it out with a reciprocating saw then use a heathen on the tabs to warm the bonding glue and remove the flashing. Also the Phaeton exhaust tip set up needed a reducer and resonators so we simply couldn't do it with the old rear pan.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> I am going with a set of H&R sways and as you mentioned I cross checked numbers and it looks like Tiguan, R, R32 and CC4-Motion are all the same fsb.


Awesome! H&R makes good stuff. :thumbup::thumbup:



iMod.:R said:


> Lots off AWD swap info on the Vtex now, Im hyped that Charles is doing his thing with a manual train car. Im very jealous of the diff set up because to do mine (because of DSG) would be about $500- more that I just don't have currently. I bet it will make a noticeable difference in drivetrain loss.


TBH, I still think your car will be able to launch quicker and more efficiently than mine will. DSG is just so freaking quick with launches off the line.



iMod.:R said:


> We went to the PITA of swapping floor pans for exhaust routing reasons. To remove it you need to cut it out with a reciprocating saw then use a heathen on the tabs to warm the bonding glue and remove the flashing. Also the Phaeton exhaust tip set up needed a reducer and resonators so we simply couldn't do it with the old rear pan.


I kinda figured you guys swapped the floor pans for that reason. The almost un-reachable exhaust hanger mount on the passenger side was a PITA to make something fit in that tight spot. You'd definitely need the extra room for those sweet Phaeton tips. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome! H&R makes good stuff. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ended up going with Neuspeed sway bays all around for two reasons. #1 the fitment is always top notch on their stuff and #2 I ran this same set up on the TTS which was my favorite car I've ever owned and the handling characteristics were remarkably improved over stock. I mean dramatically improved, so my take on it is if it aint broken don't fix it. I'll post up a pic of it as well.

Swapping the rear pan gave them so much more room for the exhaust passage that I don't think it could have worked otherwise.

Hows yours coming along Chuck?


J


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

PROGRESS REPORT:
Ok, here is some sort of progress on the suspension issues. I never had a front sway bar at all. I ran the Neuspeed front and rear set up on my TTS and was 110% sold on how awesome their product was under hard, hard driving and cornering. So i went with their set up again for the CC. The pic above shows the progress. 

In addition we are putting in the Forge DV and the P3 Cars digital boost gauge. Finally BJ over at Dubclinic in Santa Clara who is doing the work is also going to tackle the fuel pump sender issue and the malfunctioning ABS brakes. Ill report back once we get it sorted. 

-J


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

That's it you win, I'm going to pack up and go home before I even think about buying one of these, . :beer:

On a side, note, can you get anymore driving videos I really want to see that AWD scoot and in motion. :thumbup::thumbup:

-Charles


----------



## Bars (May 7, 2015)

Just read this thread and holy crap, you have my adulation. Very impressive. :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Charles Devine said:


> That's it you win, I'm going to pack up and go home before I even think about buying one of these, . :beer:
> 
> On a side, note, can you get anymore driving videos I really want to see that AWD scoot and in motion. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> -Charles


 NOOOO Charles! We need more guys and gals modding the hell out of CCs. You know, we gotta show these GTI and Golf R peeps whats up, LOL! I'd like to see this car put down too and unfortunately that won't be happening anytime soon. As you'll see why in my next post. 





Bars said:


> Just read this thread and holy crap, you have my adulation. Very impressive. :thumbup:


We (my car and I) appreciate that. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

This is a sad affair. After finally getting the snappy acceleration aided by AWD active, the mechatronic unit took a fat steamy sh!t. Car wont go into any gear now.Big bummer here as the tranz we got from the junkyard was a 2010 A3 DSGq which were mostly recalled and replaced by Audi. Not sure what will happen now but Gabe at Bluewater has said he will go to bat for me since this transplanted unit only has 3k or less on it. Think good thoughts friends....


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

iMod.:R said:


> NOOOO Charles! We need more guys and gals modding the hell out of CCs. You know, we gotta show these GTI and Golf R peeps whats up, LOL! I'd like to see this car put down too and unfortunately that won't be happening anytime soon. As you'll see why in my next post.
> 
> We (my car and I) appreciate that. :beer::thumbup:


Oh in due time, I have 3 big life events back to back next year, graduation, wedding, and house. Great read though definitely makes me jealous. :beer:



iMod.:R said:


> ic:
> 
> This is a sad affair. After finally getting the snappy acceleration aided by AWD active, the mechatronic unit took a fat steamy sh!t. Car wont go into any gear now.Big bummer here as the tranz we got from the junkyard was a 2010 A3 DSGq which were mostly recalled and replaced by Audi. Not sure what will happen now but Gabe at Bluewater has said he will go to bat for me since this transplanted unit only has 3k or less on it. Think good thoughts friends....


If that doesn't work, its my job to find parts for 1 of the big 3 so I know some companies that would take a stab at repairing it.

-Charles


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Charles Devine said:


> Oh in due time, I have 3 big life events back to back next year, graduation, wedding, and house. Great read though definitely makes me jealous. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charles-
First off thanks for your offer. Second you have a PM concerning what we need to do. I need to swap out the n215 and n216 valves in the mechatronic, they've burned to a crisp sadly. If ANYONE else knows of a place to source these please, please let me know!

Muchos gracias-
Jason


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Correction, I found this from another fella named Nick on an old post who had this link up for a replacement n215 pressure release valve which is what crapped out on my mechatronic. It looks like the K1 valve (n215) has a replacement valve as of OCT 2014 so hopefully that does the trick and the car can be sorted! I :heart: the Vortex for this very reason. 

http://www.sonnax.com/parts/3752


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

wow what a day! read this thread, im no longer getting an xbox or vape exuipment... haha going to mod tf out of this cc!


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

I always look forward to this thread updates. Keep up the great work! :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## ascarbo27 (Mar 24, 2015)

iMod.:R said:


> https://vimeo.com/124856504
> 
> 4-motion with all 4....in motion! Yes!



when you do the next vid with the exhaust sound clips on youtube lol i wanna show people this!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

ascarbo27 said:


> wow what a day! read this thread, im no longer getting an xbox or vape exuipment... haha going to mod tf out of this cc!


Oh man, now I'm being a bad influence on someones wallet!












joenelson7687 said:


> I always look forward to this thread updates. Keep up the great work! :thumbup:opcorn:


Appreciated, I can say this much the car is about to go through some changes mechanically and physically before "Legends of the Autobahn" at Monterey Car Week 2015! :thumbup:




ascarbo27 said:


> when you do the next vid with the exhaust sound clips on youtube lol i wanna show people this!


You got it, will do.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I posted this individually for the folks who don't look at my thread. This is a look at the VW CC "Black Edition" which I think is a last ditch effort to move remaining CC inventory by sprucing it up before the next gen CC drops. Either way, the interior looks sick.


*FWD:*

That piano black is clean as a bean and the carbon seat inserts and dash trim not to mention black headliner......sign me up!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

^  :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I finally sourced the N88, N215 and N216 solenoid valves to repair my N215 which controls clutch pressure i the DSG tranz. I figure replace all 3 since im already having the transmission service done. 

Damn thing is barely bigger than a quarter yet caused my car to be undriveable. Scary stuff but we find out tomorrow if this $500- fix will save me the stress of coming up with $3500- for an entire mechtronic unit. Wish me luck friends!


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> I finally sourced the N88, N215 and N216 solenoid valves to repair my N215 which controls clutch pressure i the DSG tranz. I figure replace all 3 since im already having the transmission service done.
> 
> Damn thing is barely bigger than a quarter yet caused my car to be undriveable. Scary stuff but we find out tomorrow if this $500- fix will save me the stress of coming up with $3500- for an entire mechtronic unit. Wish me luck friends!


All the best, I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

ecirwin said:


> All the best, I've got my fingers crossed for you!



Thanks Eric, as it turns out those solenoids were wrong but I did locate the correct ones which should arrive today. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, the repairs to the transmission didn't go as planned so this car will be sold in as is condition. You need to invest 1500 in a new mechatronic unit and then you will be the owner of one of the most unique CCs ever built. 

Keep in mind that there is over 45k invested into this build to make it the AWD, bagged, Stage3+, wrapped and HRE fitted beauty that it is. Truth is I am 100% broke because of this build and its time to say the long goodbye to the world of modding cars and rebuild my finances. Thank you for all the encouragement and support along the way friends.


I am entertaining all serious inquiries, and can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

You'll be back!


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> Well, the repairs to the transmission didn't go as planned so this car will be sold in as is condition. You need to invest 1500 in a new mechatronic unit and then you will be the owner of one of the most unique CCs ever built.
> 
> Keep in mind that there is over 45k invested into this build to make it the AWD, bagged, Stage3+, wrapped and HRE fitted beauty that it is. Truth is I am 100% broke because of this build and its time to say the long goodbye to the world of modding cars and rebuild my finances. Thank you for all the encouragement and support along the way friends.
> 
> ...


Wow, I can't believe how close you are and you are giving up. If nothing else, complete the car and then sell it. It will be worth more in a completely running state. I know this is not your only car, so you don't need it for transport. Let it sit for a month or two, gather the funds for the new mechatronic, and then finish it off properly and enjoy everything you've worked so hard for. At least that is the way I would want to do it. I know it has been a arduous journey, but you kind of knew it would be that way when you started. It just seems that you are 500 feet short of the summit, where you will get the full reward of the journey, and you are turning around because the sun is in your eyes.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Well, the repairs to the transmission didn't go as planned so this car will be sold in as is condition. You need to invest 1500 in a new mechatronic unit and then you will be the owner of one of the most unique CCs ever built.
> 
> Keep in mind that there is over 45k invested into this build to make it the AWD, bagged, Stage3+, wrapped and HRE fitted beauty that it is. Truth is I am 100% broke because of this build and its time to say the long goodbye to the world of modding cars and rebuild my finances. Thank you for all the encouragement and support along the way friends.
> 
> ...


My favorite CC!! Please keep up updated on the project and transition, I wish you the best with your finances. I think we all lived a bit through your build. Heck, I know I did, I always wanted a 2.0T AWD CC but I'm still running budget Coilovers!! Life gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> You'll be back!


Maybe sooner rather than later, see below Mike! :beer:




ecirwin said:


> Wow, I can't believe how close you are and you are giving up. If nothing else, complete the car and then sell it. It will be worth more in a completely running state. I know this is not your only car, so you don't need it for transport. Let it sit for a month or two, gather the funds for the new mechatronic, and then finish it off properly and enjoy everything you've worked so hard for. At least that is the way I would want to do it. I know it has been a arduous journey, but you kind of knew it would be that way when you started. It just seems that you are 500 feet short of the summit, where you will get the full reward of the journey, and you are turning around because the sun is in your eyes.


I agree Eric, I'll need it running to get top dollar and the only issue with the car at all is that damn trans. Otherwise, its mint! BTW, I like how you used a road biking analogy, you know me too well LOL! 




Nethers said:


> My favorite CC!! Please keep up updated on the project and transition, I wish you the best with your finances. I think we all lived a bit through your build. Heck, I know I did, I always wanted a 2.0T AWD CC but I'm still running budget Coilovers!! Life gets in the way sometimes.


Thanks for the words of encouragement man, its genuinely appreciated in these challenging times. I have decided as a debt consolidation tactic and to kill the high interest rates Im paying on credit cards and a 2nd mortgage to refinance and pull out enough to get the CC totally dialed and Bull Sh!t free. I love this car and am very proud of it so its not the right time to walk away. She will get fixed I just needed a plan which I now have. :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Rollin out on her way to Tim and the boys at Tomas Sport Tuning. She'll be in very good hands for the tranz dilemma and ABS coding nonsense. I have faith.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Hopefully this stays a family car. In 30 years, I hope you kept it!!


----------



## B3owner (May 18, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> As promised here are some parts numbers which I am quite sure are out and about on this forum elsewhere. Still though, I hope it helps someone who is searching for this information:
> 
> 
> *SIDE-SKIRT ROCKER PANELS-* _MSRP_ *$570.28 ea.*
> ...


BEAUTIFUL BUILD now can you post info regarding r bumper as well


----------



## jbmxr9 (Oct 15, 2014)

Please update!!! I want to see this thing pull! (you probably do too...) but whats up!?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Nethers said:


> Hopefully this stays a family car. In 30 years, I hope you kept it!!


I have kept the CC and I got an electric Fiat 500e as a low-cost DD.













B3owner said:


> BEAUTIFUL BUILD now can you post info regarding r bumper as well


I have just moved back into my place after sub-letting it for 3 years. All of my CC related paper work is buried in boxes. It will be a while till I can get to the box that may/may not have that info. Sorry my man. 





jbmxr9 said:


> Please update!!! I want to see this thing pull! (you probably do too...) but whats up!?


Its been at Tomas Sport Tuning in Berkeley for 2 months as they have been dealing with the popped front airbag, abs coding, rattling front sway and of course the broken Mechatronic unit. Jeff Atwood at United Motorsports has stepped up to the plate and sold me a rebuilt mech unit for an incredibly generous price and it arrives this coming Monday to be reinstalled. I hope it doesn't take much longer either. I would NOT recommend doing an AWD swap in these newer gen cars. Its been a nightmare.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

B3owner said:


> BEAUTIFUL BUILD now can you post info regarding r bumper as well


http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2975732/


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Any update on the vehicle? Still at the shop - top 3 favorite CCs.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Nethers said:


> Any update on the vehicle? Still at the shop - top 3 favorite CCs.


Yes, i was going to update today that I have officially not driven my car in 6 months. My advice to anyone considering an AWD swap is, "DON'T". The ECU and the ABS are not communicating with one and another. No one can figure out the issue at all. It's been an out and out nightmare and yet like a glutton for punishment, I somehow stay hopeful that it will be worked out. Its just f%!#ing coding for christi sake and it just cannot be cracked.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Just think of the hallelujah moment of when it's solved.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you Jason, I seriously hope you get this beautiful thing back on the road, running right, soon! :thumbup::heart:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> Yes, i was going to update today that I have officially not driven my car in 6 months. My advice to anyone considering an AWD swap is, "DON'T". The ECU and the ABS are not communicating with one and another. No one can figure out the issue at all. It's been an out and out nightmare and yet like a glutton for punishment, I somehow stay hopeful that it will be worked out. Its just f%!#ing coding for christi sake and it just cannot be cracked.


Message received! Yikes, best of luck going forward. Hopefully you get it solved up before it drives you crazy.

Do you have a sense that the issues your having with coding are because it's a facelift car, a DSG car, or because of a specific model of ABS/ECU/TCU combo? Sorry if you've answered that before.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Nethers said:


> Just think of the hallelujah moment of when it's solved.





bobbysanders22 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Jason, I seriously hope you get this beautiful thing back on the road, running right, soon! :thumbup::heart:





flipflp said:


> Message received! Yikes, best of luck going forward. Hopefully you get it solved up before it drives you crazy.
> 
> Do you have a sense that the issues your having with coding are because it's a facelift car, a DSG car, or because of a specific model of ABS/ECU/TCU combo? Sorry if you've answered that before.



All right guys, so here is the update that really should be the final word. Somehow it was overlooked that during the AWD conversion we didn't add an AWD ABS Module. So we've been trying to code a FWD module and tell it: "hey buddy boy, you are hella AWD now, cool?" and the car was all like, "F off cap'n! I aint AWD!" So we sat that lil baby bitch down in the corner and told it "Look bruh, you about to be AWD so get used to it" 

I've clearly lost my mind this morning. Long story shortened. We will be ordering up an AWD ABS module out of a 2010 Audi A3 DSGq and coding that. All logic points to this being the solution.


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


> I've clearly lost my mind this morning. Long story shortened. We will be ordering up an AWD ABS module out of a 2010 Audi A3 DSGq and coding that. All logic points to this being the solution.


Is there a reason why you'd go for the A3 ABS controller vs the 4Motion CC ABS controller? I haven't heard of the ABS module being a sticking point in A/T to DSG swaps in the past.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Hope that information works out for you Jason!

For those wondering, the ABS system handles all of the communication with the Haldex controller. On the facelifted cars, VW used a different ABS module. 
On pre-facelifted cars, all of the ABS modules are the same, only the coding is different, which can be changed in VCDS.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hope that information works out for you Jason!
> 
> For those wondering, the ABS system handles all of the communication with the Haldex controller. On the facelifted cars, VW used a different ABS module.
> On pre-facelifted cars, all of the ABS modules are the same, only the coding is different, which can be changed in VCDS.


THIS HAS BEEN A ROLLER COASTER OF EMOTIONS.

Good luck Jason, I want to hear you loving this car at 100% soon. Also that was a solid crazy rant, I was laughing in my morning coffee for sure.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Fingers crossed but not holding my breath!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

The1Bill said:


> Is there a reason why you'd go for the A3 ABS controller vs the 4Motion CC ABS controller? I haven't heard of the ABS module being a sticking point in A/T to DSG swaps in the past.


I didn't swap the trans, it was always DSG just without paddles which I added. Its an AWD conversion to be clear and the reason for using an A3 DSGq ABS module is that the transmission is out of an A3. You raise an interesting point all the same. Is there any reason why the ABS controller cares if the car is manual or DSG? That would make finding a used one was easier if it doesn't need to be from a DSG car. Charles?





[email protected] said:


> Hope that information works out for you Jason!
> 
> For those wondering, the ABS system handles all of the communication with the Haldex controller. On the facelifted cars, VW used a different ABS module.
> On pre-facelifted cars, all of the ABS modules are the same, only the coding is different, which can be changed in VCDS.


Yep and its made 4MO swaps far more challenging. BTW, check the question Bill brought up above. Thoughts on that. Must I use a DSG module or is manual fine?





flipflp said:


> THIS HAS BEEN A ROLLER COASTER OF EMOTIONS.
> 
> Good luck Jason, I want to hear you loving this car at 100% soon. Also that was a solid crazy rant, I was laughing in my morning coffee for sure.


Good, Im glad someone else is trying to find the humor in this situation as well. Its absolutely insane that the car was built exactly a year ago and it still doesn't work. Gotta laugh about it or i'd be depressed, right? 




Atl-Atl said:


> Fingers crossed but not holding my breath!


Not holding my breath either, however I will give a great sigh of relief once this is finally solved. :wave:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Upon more investigation, it seems that using an Audi module is not a good idea. From my inside source, deep within the hidden laboratory at APR HQ:

"Whatever you do, don't buy an Audi unit. When you go to code it, the FAZIT looks at the ECU, instrument cluster and numerous other control module part numbers. If one of them is Audi and others are VW, it's going to immediately kick you out of the test plan."


His suggestion was to go for a 4MO Tiggy unit which is what I did this morning. Its on its way to Tomas Sport Tuning in Berkeley to get installed and coded while I'm at SEMA next week. :thumbup:


Here is the poor soul that donated its ABS to the cause.


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

That was why I asked the question; I suspected that the Audi / VW split would have been more pronounced on something like an ABS module (though I know that an Audi DSG works in a VW). I know that there is no ABS split on transmission type, at least between Automatic and DSG. I can't say for sure that manual and automatic/DSG are the same, but I would be surprised if they were not.

I met somebody who swapped a DSG and AWD into a manual transmission FWD Mk6 GTI at Waterfest. It was a great conversation that really piqued my interest. I can't remember his name, though. I bring this up because he upgraded the ABS unit, but he didn't have to. He upgraded to a unit that supported some of the enhanced features that were available in later model years. I'd say that this indicates that AT/DSG and MT ABS controllers are the same, but it is also possible that his car predated the electronics switchover that happened in the CC at facelift time - before a certain date, the ABS module could do anything and after that date the module was more specific.

The Tiguan unit should be just fine, but at this point, I'd have been just paranoid enough to get one from an AWD CC, same model year, as similarly equipped as possible, in the same colour, et cetera.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

The1Bill said:


> I met somebody who swapped a DSG and AWD into a manual transmission FWD Mk6 GTI at Waterfest. It was a great conversation that really piqued my interest. I can't remember his name, though.


I think that would be U20-T from GolfMk6.com. White GTI right? Huge turbo built motor etc. That car is crazy. Haven't checked his build thread in a while though.

Totally makes sense about the Audi parts though, same chassis but very different control systems I would think. Hope that part fixes your issues. I'll be there at SEMA if you want to talk about lug nuts


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

The1Bill said:


> That was why I asked the question; I suspected that the Audi / VW split would have been more pronounced on something like an ABS module (though I know that an Audi DSG works in a VW). I know that there is no ABS split on transmission type, at least between Automatic and DSG. I can't say for sure that manual and automatic/DSG are the same, but I would be surprised if they were not.
> 
> I met somebody who swapped a DSG and AWD into a manual transmission FWD Mk6 GTI at Waterfest. It was a great conversation that really piqued my interest. I can't remember his name, though. I bring this up because he upgraded the ABS unit, but he didn't have to. He upgraded to a unit that supported some of the enhanced features that were available in later model years. I'd say that this indicates that AT/DSG and MT ABS controllers are the same, but it is also possible that his car predated the electronics switchover that happened in the CC at facelift time - before a certain date, the ABS module could do anything and after that date the module was more specific.
> 
> The Tiguan unit should be just fine, but at this point, I'd have been just paranoid enough to get one from an AWD CC, same model year, as similarly equipped as possible, in the same colour, et cetera.


Yep, there are absolutely FWD and AWD units now which complicates things. My only other option if this doesn't work is a MK6 Golf R DSG from ROW. However this seems like it will work. Its for sure a better shot than anything we ever tried before. :beer:




flipflp said:


> I think that would be U20-T from GolfMk6.com. White GTI right? Huge turbo built motor etc. That car is crazy. Haven't checked his build thread in a while though.
> 
> Totally makes sense about the Audi parts though, same chassis but very different control systems I would think. Hope that part fixes your issues. I'll be there at SEMA if you want to talk about lug nuts



Yep him and I have spoken online. Fantastic build and Im really happy to hear his has been relatively problem free. I'll be there but I'm to sure what day. If you don't have plans for Nov. 5th you should come to the Palms at 8pm for the goldRush Rally Premiere. I just watched the copy we gave to the DVD duplicator and its a really awesome film this time. Great stories from rally drivers and sick driving footy!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Trying to get psyched up to get her back after 7 months of being inoperative. I'm gonna stare at this pic of her for a while....


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey buddy we talked about this in length. When the signal is sent that there is wheel slippage from the back sensors the abs module would never get the signal. In a FWD this can never happen so if it's not hard wired for it, it never get the signal. This is also why I was asking how the car was wired. But I understand since you didn't actually do the work and you don't have common knowledge of the innerworkings of these systems then I was challenging. Good luck buddy... It's been a while!


Suck it!


----------



## CChmoody (Oct 30, 2015)

I was only just contemplating a 4motion 2.0t the other day. What an awesome thread and build! You fella's don't know how lucky you are living in the states. It is so difficult to find CC parts in Australia, especially for my 3.6 DSG 4motion, and that's with having someone on the inside! Goodluck with the rest of the build, I look forward to updates and quarter mile times if you do run it.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

92vrcorrado said:


> Hey buddy we talked about this in length. When the signal is sent that there is wheel slippage from the back sensors the abs module would never get the signal. In a FWD this can never happen so if it's not hard wired for it, it never get the signal. This is also why I was asking how the car was wired. But I understand since you didn't actually do the work and you don't have common knowledge of the innerworkings of these systems then I was challenging. Good luck buddy... It's been a while!


Hit a brother with a text soon! I lost your number when I got the new phone and my contacts didn't cross over (half of them didn't) TTYS





CChmoody said:


> I was only just contemplating a 4motion 2.0t the other day. What an awesome thread and build! You fella's don't know how lucky you are living in the states. It is so difficult to find CC parts in Australia, especially for my 3.6 DSG 4motion, and that's with having someone on the inside! Goodluck with the rest of the build, I look forward to updates and quarter mile times if you do run it.



I feel you on that, however you have the Scirocco, so..... :wave:

I plan to keep moving tis forward although I just want to sell it and get a 2013 A6 3.0T instead. Just frustrated I guess.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

New ABS module was installed last week, and it threw 17 new fault codes. If any of you on here know a master with VW coding, please let me know. I am 100% willing to share everything i have learned about this swap, but the damn thing needs to work first. 

TIA_
Jason


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Best of luck keep it going. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Maybe they are more engine related guy but what about Jeff or the other guys @UM?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> Maybe they are more engine related guy but what about Jeff or the other guys @UM?


I sent the logs to Gabe who will be sharing them with Jeff. I also asked my inside guy over at APRs engineering department. Every part of me wants so bad to sell this thing and give up, however the stubborn side of me wants to see this through to completion.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey I got a new job and will be traveling the west coast a ton in the next 12 months. Ill be in AZ for the next 3 weeks if you feel like a road trip. Not sure when norcal will come around though. Lets meet up soon I want to see the car! Last time I saw it was at BWP, looks great in the pics.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> Hey I got a new job and will be traveling the west coast a ton in the next 12 months. Ill be in AZ for the next 3 weeks if you feel like a road trip. Not sure when norcal will come around though. Lets meet up soon I want to see the car! Last time I saw it was at BWP, looks great in the pics.


Right on Mike! Hopefully I will know shortly whether or not the CC needs to go back to Gabes loving arms at Bluewater to fix this, or if it can be done remotely. We have scan logs off the AWD ABS module and now Jeff Atwood of United Motorsport is awaiting a scan of the original FWD ABS module which I should have in the next few hours. If anyone can fix this car and make it right in the USA, its Gabe and Jeff as a team. I can't help but feel like its getting closer now. :beer:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Just realized today marks exactly 10 years on the V-tex. Thats all, sorry no car updates other than I am nearly done with the 1st of "the CC Chronicles" webisode series which will be a total of 4 shows aimed at highlighting the build and AWD swap. Hopefully You all will enjoy them too. :wave:

*


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Fellow CC folks,

I am at the 3/4 point on webisode 1 of 6 for "the CC|Chronicles" series I have shot and am editing. I would really appreciate getting the help of a few folks to preview these 4min vids before they go public, to offer constructive criticism of the continuity of the story line and information I am sharing with the CC community through this series. If that sounds like something you would like to be a part of feel free to hit me with a DM on here or better yet an email to [email protected]

Thanks-
Jason


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

After months of reworking the story and edit, Im excited to share with you guys that 4 of the 6 webisodes for "the CC|Chronicles" series are completed. Webisode 1 drops on 12.21.2015 and I will link it here. It will be on 4/3 Films via Facebook first though so add the page to stay on top of the new webisode release dates.

Thanks for supporting my insanity,
J


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

iMod.:R said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking forward to the next episodes!


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome to watch and really well done


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Looking forward to the next episodes!





benspeed83 said:


> Awesome to watch and really well done


Thanks guys, I appreciate any and all feedback so I can continue dialing in the webisodes. Right about to upload the 2nd webisode which will go live in January. My goal is to have all edited and uploaded by Jan 1st and then release them on a schedule. :thumbup:


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

So, did you finally get the "death star" fully operational? Yes, that is what I have nick-named your build (even though I'm not a huge Star Wars fan). Or, do we need to wait for the video series to answer that?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

benspeed83 said:


> So, did you finally get the "death star" fully operational? Yes, that is what I have nick-named your build (even though I'm not a huge Star Wars fan). Or, do we need to wait for the video series to answer that?



It is, drumroll please......... still not working! Haven't driven the car in 8-9 months now. However it will be shipped back to Colorado to have Jeff from United Motorsport redo the coding and get the car over its hump. I plan to ship it in a week or so. There is a hefty price to be paid for being a pioneer and I'll think about that next time I decide to blaze a new trail. For now, gotta stay positive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

iMod.:R said:


> It is, drumroll please......... still not working! Haven't driven the car in 8-9 months now. However it will be shipped back to Colorado to have Jeff from United Motorsport redo the coding and get the car over its hump. I plan to ship it in a week or so. There is a hefty price to be paid for being a pioneer and I'll think about that next time I decide to blaze a new trail. For now, gotta stay positive.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you dude! We're about to wire mine up hopefully later this week, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## KingCantona7 (Dec 31, 2015)

Proper CC build. 

Hope the tune can get sorted and back on the road soon. 

Given me and others plenty of things to consider before bagging.

Very well done.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> It is, drumroll please......... still not working! Haven't driven the car in 8-9 months now. However it will be shipped back to Colorado to have Jeff from United Motorsport redo the coding and get the car over its hump. I plan to ship it in a week or so. There is a hefty price to be paid for being a pioneer and I'll think about that next time I decide to blaze a new trail. For now, gotta stay positive.


Death Star. I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Glad to see you haven't given up bro! Love the video! I'm sitting in the edge of my couch in anticipation for the next video and the completion of the build! You have my number if you need anything


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## dcarlson01 (Feb 23, 2010)

*CCC*

Great video!! The editing was great and it came together perfectly


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you dude! We're about to wire mine up hopefully later this week, so we'll see how that goes.





KingCantona7 said:


> Proper CC build.
> 
> Hope the tune can get sorted and back on the road soon.
> 
> ...



The thing is I don't have enough time behind the wheel to offer a real world take on how it is living with a bagged VW. Car is at Bluewater in Denver now, so it should be 100% done in about 5 weeks. 




Nethers said:


> Death Star. I like it.


LOL!




92vrcorrado said:


> Glad to see you haven't given up bro! Love the video! I'm sitting in the edge of my couch in anticipation for the next video and the completion of the build! You have my number if you need anything
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


Of course man, thanks for everything again. You gave me hours of your time to offer encouragement and potential fixes for the issues. Jeff Atwood is on it now and we both know he is a great man for the job, so lets see what he can get done!




dcarlson01 said:


> Great video!! The editing was great and it came together perfectly


I appreciate that man. Im actually going to re-edit and re-release episode 1 and 2 in about a week. They just needed fine tuning and I had to fix a few loopholes in the storyline.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey guys and girls, 

I had to change the content around in the series recently and added some new stuff into this webisode. I plan to release Webisode2 on Monday morning, so until then..... :beer::thumbup:


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> Hey guys and girls,
> 
> I had to change the content around in the series recently and added some new stuff into this webisode. I plan to release Webisode 2 on Monday morning, so until then..... :beer::thumbup:
> 
> ...


just subscribed on youtube!


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

"What do you mean, no LS1? ". LMAO.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

WEBISODE 2 of "the CC|Chronicles" is here!
Webisode2 of the new series on my 4-motion swapped 2.0T VW CC build. Presented by Boardwalk Auto Mall and Hosted by Bluewater Performance. Its part informational, part non-sense and all fun. Enjoy!


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Bring on the audio install!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

So is the car running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice work on the vid! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Another good video though I enjoyed episode 1 more (less sexual innuendos and corny jokes). I am really hoping this car is up and running - if not now...soon. I didn't realize the car was making soooo much power.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jcoleman_11 said:


> just subscribed on youtube!


Thanks man, every time someone dos that I appreciate it. :beer:





O'doyle said:


> "What do you mean, no LS1? ". LMAO.








jcoleman_11 said:


> Bring on the audio install!!


I have no idea when the audio install will happen. Truth be known this build went about 15k over budget and its still not running. Not stoked on that either my man.





Nethers said:


> So is the car running?


No. It was shipped back to Bluewater and the update I got yesterday was pretty flat. No work has been done yet. Just trying to make sense of the coding so far. I'll be sure to update through here.




ecirwin said:


> Nice work on the vid! Can't wait to see more.


Thanks Eric! I'll see you soon. Car is back at Bluewater LOL!




benspeed83 said:


> Another good video though I enjoyed episode 1 more (less sexual innuendos and corny jokes). I am really hoping this car is up and running - if not now...soon. I didn't realize the car was making soooo much power.


Thanks Ben. Unfortunately for a select few my next 2 videos will be a bit of a disappointment as I just allowed myself to be who I am every single day and put my personality into the video with no apologies. My personality is definitely not for everyone, LOL! The car is still a ways away from getting all these coding bugs worked out, but its in good hands back in Colorado now so fingers crossed my man, fingers crossed. :thumbup:


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

"Thanks Ben. Unfortunately for a select few my next 2 videos will be a bit of a disappointment as I just allowed myself to be who I am every single day and put my personality into the video with no apologies. My personality is definitely not for everyone, LOL! The car is still a ways away from getting all these coding bugs worked out, but its in good hands back in Colorado now so fingers crossed my man, fingers crossed. :thumbup:"

You seem like a genuinely good guy so I wish you nothing but the best...corny jokes and all. One question, did you ever change out your mk7 wheel trim or does it still say GTI across the bottom?


----------



## LeoNJ (Mar 19, 2014)

I just found this thread 2 days ago and have read it all ,post by post... It's amazing!

The car gods will make this car run pretty soon, so let us all know when it does!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

benspeed83 said:


> You seem like a genuinely good guy so I wish you nothing but the best...corny jokes and all. One question, did you ever change out your mk7 wheel trim or does it still say GTI across the bottom?


I havent swapped it yet. I really want to but I haven't had the car for so long that my motivation for this thing is out the window. Once the car is working it may just be sold as I am really out of steam. Sadly this car took the best outta me. So we may see it with a for sale sign as soon as its done at Bluewater. A man can only have so much patience before it turns to resentment. :banghead:

Anyhow I imagine you got the steering wheel? Did you swap that GTI badge yet? If so how did you get it done?




LeoNJ said:


> I just found this thread 2 days ago and have read it all ,post by post... It's amazing!
> 
> The car gods will make this car run pretty soon, so let us all know when it does!



Fingers crossed my man, fingers crossed and thanks for reading the thread. Lots of ups and downs eh? opcorn:


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

iMod.:R said:


> I havent swapped it yet. I really want to but I haven't had the car for so long that my motivation for this thing is out the window. Once the car is working it may just be sold as I am really out of steam. Sadly this car took the best outta me. So we may see it with a for sale sign as soon as its done at Bluewater. A man can only have so much patience before it turns to resentment. :banghead:


Dude, please don't give up on it. Your car is literally the most beautiful CC in existence. It's my profile pic on facebook ffs, and yes, many times people think i'm you (my first name is also Jason) so i have to explain how i needed to change my profile pic cause my gf and i broke up so i just picked the nicest CC i knew of and used that.

Point is, your car is perfection, you can't give up!!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

jcoleman_11 said:


> Dude, please don't give up on it. Your car is literally the most beautiful CC in existence. It's my profile pic on facebook ffs, and yes, many times people think i'm you (my first name is also Jason) so i have to explain how i needed to change my profile pic cause my gf and i broke up so i just picked the nicest CC i knew of and used that.
> 
> Point is, your car is perfection, you can't give up!!



Dude, did you really?!! That is super rad, LOL! 

As of now Bluewater has gotten the car back to 100% stock settings on everything which is the starting point for Jeff Atwood to give my car that ol' United Motorsport magic. Im still hopeful its just that the audio install will be a long while away since i'll need to recoup financially from this current CC expense first. :wave:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

WEBISODE 3: Is now live and chock full of extreme immaturity with some potty mouthed narration, yet somehow automotively informative. Even if you aren't a fan of cars perhaps corny jokes and 1960s themed gameshow jams will soothe your soul. Ya herd me!


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Really awesome to watch and very well done - again. I am constantly floored by all the work that has gone in to this CC.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the videos brother! Hopefully you get it all figured out!


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## BGCC13 (Apr 21, 2016)

Sup OP, found this thread earlier this week man... respect :thumbup:
I have the same 13 CC Black Oak Metallic Brown (what sold me the car, imho) and the mod I'm thinking about "biting" from your build is the dual exhaust.
Hope you get/got the CC up and running perfect :beer:opcorn:


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

Jason, any news to share?

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see the working video 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk4ington (Sep 8, 2010)

hey guys, am wondering what bagged CC guys are doing with their sway bars ? using sway bar links ? or buying a thick rear sway bar and cutting out the front ? thanks :beer:


----------



## rmazusa (Feb 21, 2013)

iMod.:R said:


> Im staring down the barrel of a 3 month shipping wait and I don't care. These Shifter Surround button panels will resolve the terrible oversight that VW had with installing literally banks of meaningless blank plates... I mean, I really can't fathom the thought process behind that.



I know you've been doing this for a while, but for me, who just found this, it's simply jaw dropping to read through this. Almost intimidating. But you lay it out in so much detail, show's that it's possible.

Did you ever get these? I read up to page 19, but didn't see if you'd installed them. That, or missed it. Want to get them, but you didn't say where.

R.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

benspeed83 said:


> Really awesome to watch and very well done - again. I am constantly floored by all the work that has gone in to this CC.


Thanks Ben. Ive gotten some news on the car FINALLY! (read more below)




92vrcorrado said:


> Love the videos brother! Hopefully you get it all figured out!


Appreciate the encouragement and after about a year, it is finally about to be done!





BGCC13 said:


> Sup OP, found this thread earlier this week man... respect :thumbup:
> I have the same 13 CC Black Oak Metallic Brown (what sold me the car, imho) and the mod I'm thinking about "biting" from your build is the dual exhaust.
> Hope you get/got the CC up and running perfect :beer:opcorn:


Some guy overseas with a 3.6 used AMG tips on his now too so its all good, go for it! Which tips are you looking at?





The1Bill said:


> Jason, any news to share?


Yes sir! the big news is that Gabe at Bluewater and Jeff from United Motorsports rewrote the entire cars' ECU and TCU. A massive 30+ hour undertaking with Toby of UM doing a large chunk of the work. So it is now a functioning CC 2.0T AWD without a stage3 ECU tune. Jeff has now provided a tune for the performance side of the DSG and ECU which should be on within a week. Hoping for 420+ crank on this thing. Pretty stoked that its starting to head into the final stretch!




Nethers said:


> Can't wait to see the working video


I will pop a vid together once she is finally done with some interviews etc on the process. Should be cool and I'll get a bunch of good POV shots while ripping on the car!





mk4ington said:


> hey guys, am wondering what bagged CC guys are doing with their sway bars ? using sway bar links ? or buying a thick rear sway bar and cutting out the front ? thanks :beer:


I am running the Neuspeed GolfR (MK6) front and the CC rear since I now have the AWD set up under there. Its a bit clangy and needs to be addressed once the car is working again.





rmazusa said:


> I know you've been doing this for a while, but for me, who just found this, it's simply jaw dropping to read through this. Almost intimidating. But you lay it out in so much detail, show's that it's possible.
> 
> Did you ever get these? I read up to page 19, but didn't see if you'd installed them. That, or missed it. Want to get them, but you didn't say where.
> 
> R.



No man, you didn't miss it. I tried hard to get my hands on these and it never materialized. Backordered for days so I finally gave up. Did you ever source some?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Good to see you back with some resolutions.
Your crank power seems about right if I remember we are virtually on the same setup just using different manufacture parts. I had added injectors and secondary fuel pump on mine and we left it at 400/[email protected] Your 420 crank with drivetrain loss seems in line. Best of luck!


----------



## BGCC13 (Apr 21, 2016)

Some guy overseas with a 3.6 used AMG tips on his now too so its all good, go for it! Which tips are you looking at?


Well im waiting for AWE to release their dual exhaust for 2.0's but as for tips, I'm already riding on CLA45 AMG wheels so AMG tips would round it out nicely. I've always loved Porsche exhaust tips and rims, mainly 996 tips (OEM+ look is preferred)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Thats the end of the line for me on this car.*

Finally hit the end of the road with this project. It is a fully functioning fault code free 4-motion swapped CC. There is only 1 in the world and its on air and stage3, so sell your car and grab this for an insane price. I really don't care about anyone who would comment what they perceive the value should be. Lets just say you are getting it for 20k less than I put into it.

To be clear sale of the car does NOT include the HREs and Brembo as those are going on my next car. You'll get OEM brakes and stock VW wheels. 

I'll post up in classifieds as well, so this is more for the purpose of closing out this whole story on my build thread.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/201953055360?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

Did it sell that quickly?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

ecirwin said:


> Did it sell that quickly?


Sup Eric, long time no talk!

No it didnt sell, here is the new listing. CC ebay listing


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Someone grab this thing, that's a steal at that price for what you're getting.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Someone grab this thing, that's a steal at that price for what you're getting.


I wish I had the money :banghead:


----------



## ecirwin (Feb 27, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Sup Eric, long time no talk!
> 
> No it didnt sell, here is the new listing. CC ebay listing


Notta! I hear you're back in CO. Jason L filled me in on some of the details.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

ecirwin said:


> Notta! I hear you're back in CO. Jason L filled me in on some of the details.


Sorry Eric, I never saw this. Just reliving old memories on this car. It was a looker and a goer!


----------



## codezito (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi ! Anybody can help me? I installed steering wheel mk7 into my CC 2013, but commands and paddles doesn’t work! Can someone help me with coding or modification ??


----------

